# Activision Blizzard löst Kontroverse mit Diversitäts-Werkzeug aus



## GoodnightSolanin (15. Mai 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Activision Blizzard löst Kontroverse mit Diversitäts-Werkzeug aus* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Activision Blizzard löst Kontroverse mit Diversitäts-Werkzeug aus*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Nevrion (15. Mai 2022)

Tja, wer seine Spiele inklusiv statt kreativ entwickelt landet früher oder später in Ecken, bei dem man ohne Shitstorm nicht mehr heraus kommt.


----------



## Wynn (15. Mai 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1525507447548366848

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Calewin (15. Mai 2022)

Herr, schmeiß Hirn vom Himmel.
Wenn man denkt, dümmer geht’s nicht mehr, kommt von irgendwo Activision her.


----------



## 80sGamer (15. Mai 2022)

Eins kann diese kaputte Firma wirklich hervorragend. Shitstorm generieren.


----------



## absturz (15. Mai 2022)

Wenn die Gesellschaft nicht so bescheuert wäre, würde sich gar keiner dazu genötigt fühlen so einen Mist zu programmieren. Dementsprechend ist der Hate gegen Activision imo mal nicht angebracht.


----------



## xaan (15. Mai 2022)

Ich habe nich so ganz verstanden was denn jetzt überhaupt Kern der Kritik an dem Tool war. Der Artikel geht direkt von der Funktionsbeschreibung zur Entschuldigung über. Aber was genau passte den Kritikern an dem Ding nicht?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Ich habe nich so ganz verstanden was denn jetzt überhaupt Kern der Kritik an dem Tool war. Der Artikel geht direkt von der Funktionsbeschreibung zur Entschuldigung über. Aber was genau passte den Kritikern an dem Ding nicht?



Dass Menschen (Charaktere) entsprechend ihrer Ethnie, Sexualität, Geschlecht usw. nach einem Punktsystem bewertet werden, ist schon ziemlich daneben.
Als, wenn man mit mathematischen Formeln vielfältige Figuren schaffen könnte.


----------



## Wynn (15. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Ich habe nich so ganz verstanden was denn jetzt überhaupt Kern der Kritik an dem Tool war. Der Artikel geht direkt von der Funktionsbeschreibung zur Entschuldigung über. Aber was genau passte den Kritikern an dem Ding nicht?











						Blizzard's Diversity Chart
					

Blizzard Diversity Chart, officially called Diversity Space Tool, refers to a tool developed by Activision-Blizzard's subsidiary King for the purpose of designing new video game characters. The tool, which allows rating a character on their representation of culture, ethnicity, age, ability...




					knowyourmeme.com
				











						Activision Inexplicably Introduces Tool to Rate Character Diversity Metrics
					

The tool is theoretically supposed to rate character designs on different diversity metrics, which is an utterly weird solution.




					www.fanbyte.com
				




Hier ein Screenshot vom Tool den Activision löschen lies




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7 Punkte  für Rasse Arabisch
7 Punkte für Kultur Ägytpisch
7 Punkte weil 60 Jahre alt
0 Punkte weil sie gesund und wohlgeformt ist
0 Punkte weil sie heterosexuell ist
5 Punkte weil sie eine Frau ist

Kurz gesagt es geht darum - Du hast so und soviel Punkte und musst damit ausrechnen welche Rasse, welche Kultur welche sexuelle orientierung bringt das meiste geld rein. Sozusagen Min/Maxing von SJW / LGBT+

In der USA und EU ist ja schon seit paar jahren in der Kritik das man "Black lives Matter & LGBT+ & co" nur von Konzernen unterstützt wird weil es viel geld reinbringt und positive PR.  Das Tool von der Firma King hat Links / Rechts Social Media damit wieder mehr bekräftigt. Innerhalb von ein paar Stunden brannte das Internet und Activision hat dann erklärt wir haben das nie im Auftrag gegeben das ist nur von King ein Testprojekt. 

Nur das am Testprojekt 5 jahre gearbeitet wurde und es im alten Artikel auf COD Vanguard verwiesen wurde.


----------



## Schalkmund (15. Mai 2022)

Nun fragen wir uns natürlich welche Art von Charakter designt werden muss um das Maximum an Diversitäts-Punkten zu erzielen. Ich stelle ihn mir ungefähr so vor:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weitere Vorschlage?


----------



## SoulVomit (15. Mai 2022)

Ich hab mich fast totgelacht dieses Thema wird ja so ad absurdum geführt manchmal weiss ich nicht wirklich nicht ob bei solchen News/Artikeln ein Troll am Werk war oder nicht  Ehrlich gesagt hoffe ich es ansonsten ist unsere Gesellschaft wirklich auf jeder Ebene zum Scheitern verurteilt..


----------



## Phone (15. Mai 2022)

Calewin schrieb:


> Herr, schmeiß Hirn vom Himmel.
> Wenn man denkt, dümmer geht’s nicht mehr, kommt von irgendwo Activision her.


Nun...Es sind sicherlich diese, man nennt sie "Menschen" die sich überall einmischen und meinen für andere reden zu müssen.

Da gab es doch den Typen der sich ein Poncho und nen Sombrero angezogen hat, ist durch die Gegend gelaufen ist und Fragte " Beleidige ich damit Mexikaner und ihre Herkunft"... alle sagten JA NATÜRLICH...Alle befragten waren weder Mexikaner noch Ausländer, selbst ein paar Asiaten sagten es wäre beleidigend.
Der selbe machte dies in Mexiko und ratet mal... ALLE haben sich gefreut und fanden es gut das ein "Ausländer" sich ihrer Kultur anpasst.

Es ist also das Produkt der Menschen und nicht der Unternehmen, die aber gezwungen werden solch ein mega Unsinn einzuführen...
Dass man dies wesentlich besser managen könnte, bestreite ich nicht aber dass wir überhaupt an dem Punkt sind zeigt  das wir irgendwie am Ende angekommen sind...Auf der einen Seite der Welt herrscht krieg und auf der anderen muss man auf zwang irgendwas umsetzen waas mich überhaupt nicht interessiert ^^


----------



## xaan (15. Mai 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Dass Menschen (Charaktere) entsprechend ihrer Ethnie, Sexualität, Geschlecht usw. nach einem Punktsystem bewertet werden, ist schon ziemlich daneben.
> Als, wenn man mit mathematischen Formeln vielfältige Figuren schaffen könnte.





Wynn schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt es geht darum - Du hast so und soviel Punkte und musst damit ausrechnen welche Rasse, welche Kultur welche sexuelle orientierung bringt das meiste geld rein. Sozusagen Min/Maxing von SJW / LGBT+



Ja moment aber mal. Im Kontext des Tools bedeutet doch mehr Punkte gar nicht besser oder schlechter, sondern nur größere Abweichung von der aktuellen Norm. Das Tool macht (abwesende) Abweichungen von der Norm leichter messbar - sonst nichts. Im Grunde also sowas wie der Bechdel-Test für Diversität in Spielen.

Wie viel Abweichung von der Norm - und welche genau - wünschenswert ist, das steckt doch da alles noch gar nicht drin. Das entscheiden doch weiterhin die Spieleentwickler. Es steht doch nirgendwo, dass die Entwickler jetzt gezwungen sind immer den höchstmöglichen Wert zu nehmen, den sie in dem Tool erzeugen können. WTF? Woher überhaupt dieser Gedanke...?

Also ich habe das Gefühl, da wurde von den Kritikern viel zu viel reingelesen und sich dann über diese nur befürchteten, aber nicht realen, Gedankenkonstrukte aufgeregt.


----------



## MarcHammel (15. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Das Tool macht (abwesende) Abweichungen von der Norm leichter messbar - sonst nichts.


Genau das ist - aus meiner Sicht - ein Problem. Allein der Ansatz, sowas "messbar" machen zu wollen, ist schon ziemlich daneben. 

Was Blizzard da gemacht hat, ist schon richtig dumm.


----------



## FeralKid (15. Mai 2022)

Es mag eindimensional klingen, aber mich interessieren nur die Spiele. Sexismus Debatten gibt es mittlerweile rund um so viele Studios, es nervt nur noch.


----------



## xaan (15. Mai 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Genau das ist - aus meiner Sicht - ein Problem. Allein der Ansatz, sowas "messbar" machen zu wollen, ist schon ziemlich daneben.
> 
> Was Blizzard da gemacht hat, ist schon richtig dumm.



Da musst du mir jetzt aber auch erklären warum das ein Problem ist. Ich mein, Die Entwickler haben durch das Tool ein bessere Ahnung davon wie divers ihr Spiel ist bzw. nicht ist. Es ist ein Werkzeug mit der sie größere Kontrolle über ihr Spiel und seine (vermutliche) Rezeption erreichen können. Was soll daran nicht gut sein?


----------



## Calewin (15. Mai 2022)

Phone schrieb:


> Nun...Es sind sicherlich diese, man nennt sie "Menschen" die sich überall einmischen und meinen für andere reden zu müssen.
> 
> Da gab es doch den Typen der sich ein Poncho und nen Sombrero angezogen hat, ist durch die Gegend gelaufen ist und Fragte " Beleidige ich damit Mexikaner und ihre Herkunft"... alle sagten JA NATÜRLICH...Alle befragten waren weder Mexikaner noch Ausländer, selbst ein paar Asiaten sagten es wäre beleidigend.
> Der selbe machte dies in Mexiko und ratet mal... ALLE haben sich gefreut und fanden es gut das ein "Ausländer" sich ihrer Kultur anpasst.
> ...


Ach, es herrscht immer irgendwo Krieg, nur meistens interessiert sich kaum jemand dafür.
Aber ich gebe dir recht, es hat den Anschein, als sei dieses Tool ein reines Produkt der Zeit…und auch genügend Hirngespinsten…nach dem Motto: Eigentlich wissen wir nicht mehr, was wir tun sollen, also hecken wir so einen Bullshit aus. ^^


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Da musst du mir jetzt aber auch erklären warum das ein Problem ist. Ich mein, Die Entwickler haben durch das Tool ein bessere Ahnung davon wie divers ihr Spiel ist bzw. nicht ist. Es ist ein Werkzeug mit der sie größere Kontrolle über ihr Spiel und seine (vermutliche) Rezeption erreichen können. Was soll daran nicht gut sein?



Die Overwatch-Entwicklerin hat das eigentlich ganz gut gesagt.
Diversität entsteht nicht, weil irgendein mathematisches Diagramm das sagt, sondern weil es Entwickler gibt, die selbst zu entsprechenden Gruppen gehören.
Das ganze Schema diskreditiert sich ja schon von selbst dadurch, dass Frauen direkt mal 5 Punkte bekommen. Als wäre eine Hälfte der Menschheit eine so große Abweichung von der Norm. 🙄





__ Twitter
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1525508828627841024

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Mai 2022)

Genau SO stell ich mir die ganze Wokenfraktion vor. Man bastelt sich eine Schablone und legt sie über die ganze Welt und was nicht passt, das muss verändert oder bekämpft werden.



> _"Das Diversity Space Tool ist ein messendes Werkzeug, um dabei zu helfen, zu identifizieren, wie divers eine Reihe an Charaktereigenschaften ist und im Gegenzug, wie divers dieser Charakter vergleichen mit der Norm ist"_, heißt es in dem Blogpost, in dem man das Programm vorstellte. Die Beschreibung ist mehr als zutreffend: Hier werden Eigenschaften wie *Hautfarbe, Geschlecht oder körperliche Einschränkungen* mit Zahlen bemessen, um ihren Diversitätsfaktor zu bewerten.
> 
> In Bildern, die mittlerweile aus dem Blogpost gelöscht worden sind, aber dank des Internets noch gut zu finden sind, wollte Activision Blizzard zeigen, wie das Werkzeug funktioniert. Austin Walker teilte beispielsweise Bilder des Blogposts auf Twitter, bei denen die Eigenschaften der Heldin Ana aus dem Helden-Shooter *Overwatch* bewertet wurden.
> 
> So bekommen ihre ägyptische und arabische Abstammung jeweils sieben Punkte, für ihr weibliches Geschlecht gibt es immerhin noch fünf. Ihre heterosexuelle Orientierung ist wenig überraschend null Punkte wert, handelt es sich dabei schließlich um die vorherrschende Sexualität in Videospielen und dabei um die "Norm".


Das ist brauner als braun. Das ist purer Rassismus durch und durch.
Aber wie ich immer zu den Woken sag: Außen grün und innen braun.
Und die Leute, dieses Tool entwickelt haben, die gehören angezeigt. Punkte nach Herkunft, Hautfarbe, körperliche Einschränkungen und so weiter zu vergeben. Adolf wäre stolz auf sie.


----------



## pineappletastic (15. Mai 2022)

Repräsentation und Vielfalt sind ja thematisch gar nicht so verkehrt und ein bisschen Horizonterweiterung würde jedem gut tun. Aber diese holzhammerartigen Versuche mit denen man seit Jahren rumwerkelt gepaart mit den immer stärker zunehmenden Filterblasen, zieht die Sinnhaftigkeit und Ernsthaftigkeit dieses Themas dermaßen ins Lächerliche. Da wollen sie alle Flagge zeigen und sich progressiv nennen und merken nicht einmal, wie wenig zielführend hier gearbeitet wird. Da frage ich mich schon, wann hat der Großteil aufgehört zu denken ..

Allein schon der Versuch letztlich kulturelle und soziale Aspekte mit einem Punktesystem zusammenfassen zu wollen, ist doch maximal dumm. Und null wissenschaftlich. 

Man kann sich ja echt an vielem reiben und man muss auch nicht immer einer Meinung sein, aber mittlerweile wünsche ich mir, dass jemand einen Knopf drückt, damit social media abgeschaltet wird.


----------



## pineappletastic (15. Mai 2022)

Repräsentation und Vielfalt sind ja thematisch gar nicht so verkehrt und ein bisschen Horizonterweiterung würde jedem gut tun. Aber diese holzhammerartigen Versuche mit denen man seit Jahren rumwerkelt gepaart mit den immer stärker zunehmenden Filterblasen, zieht die Sinnhaftigkeit und Ernsthaftigkeit dieses Themas dermaßen ins Lächerliche. Da wollen sie alle Flagge zeigen und sich progressiv nennen und merken nicht einmal, wie wenig zielführend hier gearbeitet wird. Da frage ich mich schon, wann hat der Großteil aufgehört zu denken ..

Allein schon der Versuch letztlich kulturelle und soziale Aspekte mit einem Punktesystem zusammenfassen zu wollen, ist doch maximal dumm. Und null wissenschaftlich. 

Man kann sich ja echt an vielem reiben und man muss auch nicht immer einer Meinung sein, aber mittlerweile wünsche ich mir, dass jemand einen Knopf drückt, damit social media abgeschaltet wird.


----------



## ZgamerZ (15. Mai 2022)

Gegen eine mit gesundem Verstand ausgeführte "Diversität" ist in egal welchem Medium nichts zu sagen. Schon alleine deswegen, weil sich so nicht selten spannende und interessante Erzählzweige bei Figuren, deren Beweggründen und somit auch der Story/ dem Setting selber ergeben.

Allerdings nimmt das ganze in bestimmten Bereichen mehr und mehr absurde Ausmaße an, die mich mehr an schlechte, unveröffentlichte Monty Pyton Scetche erinnern, als wirklich an das Vorhaben, ehrliche Diversität umzusetzen. Du wirst in vielen Bereichen der Unterhaltungsindustrie mittlerweile sehr wohl als "Schaffender" gezwungen ja so multidivers wie nur irgendmöglich zu sein, egal ob es Sinn macht oder nicht, oder ob es vielleicht sogar kontraproduktiv ist. Dabei geht es den dahinterstehenden Konzernen und deren Marketingabteilungen jedoch nicht darum, positive Anreize für die Gesellschaft zu setzen, sondern einfach nur darum, es erstens auszuquetschen so lange und so stark wie es geht, um so zweitens maximal Zielgruppen abzugreifen, welche dann zahlungswillig sind. Irgendwo dazwischen springt dann noch der ein oder andere Mitmensch herum, der tatsächlich glaubt, wenn einfach nur ALLES notfalls unter Zwang in Regenbogen bemalt ist, dann ist die Welt ein besserer Ort. Solch eine Mischung ergibt dann jedoch nichts gutes, sondern richtet nicht selten sogar Schaden an, verklärt Gegenwart und Vergangenheit und spielt so nicht zuletzt exakt den falschen Leuten in die Hände. Vor allem haben dann alle jene Kreative meistens darunter zu leiden, die wirklich ehrlich und mit Botschaft divers arbeiten und der Gesellschaft einen Mehrwert bereiten wollen. Ob nun unter Zwang, egal ob von der Chefetage befohlen, der Marketingabteilung vorgeschrieben oder einem seelenlosen Berechnungsprogramm vorgekaut, auf diese Weise ist es definitiv der falsche Weg.

Ich sehe hier schlicht und ergreifend ein Tool, welches eben genau dazu dient, die Entwickler/Benutzer dazu zu bringen oder dort hin zu führen, MAXIMALE ZIELGRUPPENSTREUUNG nach aktuellem Zeitgeist zu betreiben, für MAXIMALEN UMSATZ. Dass ausgerechnet Activision nun mit diesem Tool daherkommt, ist natürlich sehr sehr offensichtlich durchsichtig wie ein Wasserglas. Dass diese in diesem Tool verwendete Art und Weise komplett daneben, geschmacklos und kaputt ist, muss in meinen Augen gar nicht mehr diskutiert werden. Und auch als "Diskussionsansatz" ist dieses Ding einfach nur ein Griff ins Klo, da kann man sich lieber echte Menschen, sogenannte "Diversitätsbeauftragte" ins Haus holen. Von denen bekommt man dann eventuell sogar bessere Ideen, neue Sichtweisen und ungeahnte Anreize, auf die man selber niemals gekommen wäre. Dieses Tool soll diesen Schritt einfach sparen und maximal beschleunigen, zu mehr ist es am Ende nicht gut - Es soll vor allem Zeit und Geld sparen.

Bedenklich finde ich vor allem, dass "Gesund und wohlgeformt" sowie "Heterosexuell" einfach mal aus dem Begriff "Divers" herausgenommen und mit 0 Punkten als etwas Schlechtes behandelt wird - Dass Frauen nur erbärmliche 5 Punkte bekommen zeugt ebenfalls von einer Kaputtheit, die kaum in Worte zu fassen ist. Wenn ICH an vollkommene Diversität denke, dann hat für mich erstens jede Daseinsform und Sexuelle Ausrichtung ihre Berechtigung und zweitens wird von mir keine minder oder mehr bewertet und schon gar keine aus welchen Gründen auch immer negativ (Sofern nicht Pädo- ect vorliegt, aber versteht sich ja von selber). Wenn das Tool für Heterosexualität und "Normalität" wirklich null Punkte gibt, dann wird auch hier wieder ausgegrenzt. Und als Argument zu geben "Weil das die Mehrheit ist und das ist schlecht", zeugt in meinen Augen von eben dieser Falschheit, Dummheit und Verlogenheit, mit der die Unterhaltungsindustrie und gewisse Gruppierungen ja aktuell gerne mal vorgehen. 

Und wenn es dann ganz schlecht läuft, kommt am Ende beispielsweise SOWAS dabei heraus:








						ZDF-Sitcom "The Drag and Us"  - Undifferenziert und transfeindlich
					

"The Drag and Us" erzählt davon, wie Dragqueen "Catherine" den Alltag einer Familie auf den Kopf stellt. Der Journalist Stefan Mesch hält die Sitcom für 90er-Jahre-Klamauk, der auf unterstem Niveau Klischees über trans Personen bedient.




					www.deutschlandfunkkultur.de


----------



## xaan (15. Mai 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Die Overwatch-Entwicklerin hat das eigentlich ganz gut gesagt.
> Diversität entsteht nicht, weil irgendein mathematisches Diagramm das sagt, sondern weil es Entwickler gibt, die selbst zu entsprechenden Gruppen gehören.



Ich finde das ist ein falsches Dilemma. Denn DIversität im Entwicklerteam und Diversität unter den Charakteren im Spiel schließen sich ja nicht gegenseitig aus. Das Tool hilft bei Letzterem. Das heißt nicht, dass Activision sich nicht um Ersteres kümmern kann/darf/muss. Vor allem sehe ich nicht warum das Tool eine schlechte Sache sein soll nur weil es sich auf den Spielinhalt konzentriert statt auf die Zusammensetzung des Teams. Und wenn es auch nur ein zusätzliches Argument liefert mit dem ein Designer beim Meeting den Producer überzeugen kann, hat es seinen Dienst schon getan.



Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Das ganze Schema diskreditiert sich ja schon von selbst dadurch, dass Frauen direkt mal 5 Punkte bekommen. Als wäre eine Hälfte der Menschheit eine so große Abweichung von der Norm. 🙄



Es geht ja nicht um die Norm in der gesamten Gesellschaft sondern um die Norm in Spielen. Und da ist das gar nicht mal so falsch. Weibliche Charaktere sind tatsächlich über alle Spiele hinweg gesehen weniger repräsentiert.

Es hat sich in den letzten Jahren gebessert mit Spielen wie Horizon, Uncharted Lost Legacy oder TloU2 etc. Aber erstens machen ein paar Schwalben noch keinen Sommer und zweitens gibt es ja selbst gegen das bisschen inklusion weiblicher Hauptcharaktere erheblichen ideologischen Pushback aus der Spielercommunity. Ich halte es daher nicht für falsch, dass weibliche Charaktere als Abweichung von der Norm gewertet werden.


----------



## MarcHammel (15. Mai 2022)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Genau SO stell ich mir die ganze Wokenfraktion vor. Man bastelt sich eine Schablone und legt sie über die ganze Welt und was nicht passt, das muss verändert oder bekämpft werden.
> 
> 
> Das ist brauner als braun. Das ist purer Rassismus durch und durch.
> ...


Jetzt aber doch mal den Ball flach halten. Die "Wokenfraktion" ist erstens mal keine homogene Truppe und es  steht dahinter wohl kaum tatsächlich rassistisches oder sexistisches Gedankengut. Man hat sich hier wohl kaum etwas böses gedacht, aber der Schuss ging - auch aus meiner Sicht - eindeutig nach hinten los.



xaan schrieb:


> Ich finde das ist ein falsches Dilemma. Denn DIversität im Entwicklerteam und Diversität unter den Charakteren im Spiel schließen sich ja nicht gegenseitig aus. Das Tool hilft bei Letzterem. Das heißt nicht, dass Activision sich nicht um Ersteres kümmern kann/darf/muss. Vor allem sehe ich nicht warum das Tool eine schlechte Sache sein soll nur weil es sich auf den Spielinhalt konzentriert statt auf die Zusammensetzung des Teams.


Ich sprach mich schon in der Vergangenheit gern für Diversität aus. Bin durchaus Fan davon. Aber muss es denn mit einer derartigen Methode sein? Das ist der Holzhammer und kein sonderlich stabiler, wie man merkt.

Und auch wenn @Shadow_Man mit seiner Formulierung eindeutig übers Ziel hinaus geschossen ist, stimme ich ihm in einem Punkt zu: Mit so einem Tool werden Schablonen geschaffen. Hier geht Inklusion über Kreativität, da man hier mit Hilfe des Tools einfach nur irgendwelche Punkte abarbeitet, um divers zu sein.



xaan schrieb:


> Und wenn es auch nur ein zusätzliches Argument liefert mit dem ein Designer beim Meeting den Producer überzeugen kann, hat es seinen Dienst schon getan.


Ein zusätzliches Argument reicht nicht. Es muss überzeugen. Ein "Jo, packen wir mal n Transsexuellen rein, weil irgendein Tool sagt, dass das Spiel dadurch mehr Diversitätspunkte bekommt" halte ich für nicht unbedingt gut. Mag zwar übertrieben sein, aber genau darauf wird es hinaus laufen. Checklisten abarbeiten, Schablonen benutzen.



xaan schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht um die Norm in der gesamten Gesellschaft sondern um die Norm in Spielen. Und da ist das gar nicht mal so falsch. Weibliche Charaktere sind tatsächlich über alle Spiele hinweg gesehen weniger repräsentiert.
> 
> Es hat sich in den letzten Jahren gebessert mit Spielen wie Horizon, Uncharted Lost Legacy oder TloU2 etc. Aber erstens machen ein paar Schwalben noch keinen Sommer und zweitens gibt es ja selbst gegen das bisschen inklusion weiblicher Hauptcharaktere erheblichen ideologischen Pushback aus der Spielercommunity. Ich halte es daher nicht für falsch, dass weibliche Charaktere als Abweichung von der Norm gewertet werden.


Mag alles sein, aber dieses Tool ist halt keine gute Lösung.


Naughty Dog hat mit The Last of Us damals bewiesen, der Holzhammer nicht nötig ist. Dass man divers sein kann UND gute, glaubhafte Geschichten erzählen, sowie gute Charaktere zeichnen kann. Warum der Holzhammer in den letzten Jahren nötig geworden ist, erschließt sich mir nicht.

Negativ möchte ich hier mal *Horizon: Forbidden West* ins Spiel bringen. Aloy ist als weibliche Identifikationsfigur top und würde ich meiner Tochter ohne zu zögern vorsetzen. Ich mag den Charakter sehr, auch wenn sie ein Mary Sue-Charakter ist, der alles kann, was das Spiel gerade braucht, und dessen Fähigkeiten die aller anderen bei weitem übersteigen. Aber sie hat auch Wesenszüge und Eigenschaften, die sie interessant und sympathisch machen.

Aber der Rest? Sämtliche anderen Charaktere - bis auf Sylens vlt. - sind platt und eindimensional. Die ganze Palette wirkt, als hätte man irgendeine Checkliste abgearbeitet. Da hätten wir zwei lesbische Charaktere im Team, einen körperlich eingeschränkten Krieger, zwei People of Color. Natürlich gehört jeder von denen auch einem anderen Stamm an. Kulturelle Diversität und so. Übrigens auch den ein oder anderen kulturellen Konflikt innerhalb des Teams, wobei offen gesagt wird, dass man sich deswegen doch am liebsten mal gegenseitig eine rein hauen würde. Scheint aber ok zu sein, weil fremde Kulturen und so. Und danach wird übrigens auch nie wieder drüber geredet. Das war ein kurzes Vergnügen. Aber KEINER von denen ist als wirklich nützlich zu bezeichnen. Die haben mal alle ihren Auftritt, aber die restliche Story über sind sie nutzlos. Jeder von denen scheint tatsächlich einfach nur Repräsentant zu sein.

Übrigens erfüllt jeder von denen einen Haufen Klischees. Angefangen von der etwas unsicheren, plappernden Forscherin, über den dümmlichen aber herzensguten Muskelprotz, bis hin zum ruhigen, etwas grummeligen Krieger. Übrigens stirbt der Schwarze im Team zuerst. Alles schon da gewesen. Alles Klischees.

Nebenbei sind mir ein transsexueller, mehrere andere lesbische Charaktere, und auch ein oder zwei schwule Charaktere aufgefallen. All das ist auch erstmal grundsätzlich okay. Aber wie z.B. in The Last of Us Part 2 hat man es versäumt, sich Zeit dafür zu nehmen und darzustellen, wie es wohl in einer solchen Welt ist, zu leben. Beide Spiele hätten die Möglichkeiten geboten, dies zu tun. Wollte man aber nicht. In beiden Games fühlt es sich an, als würde man  Diversität allein durch die Präsenz diverser Figuren abspeisen. "Guckt mal, wir sind divers. Cool, oder?". Aber was das für die Figuren in ihrer Lebenssituation bedeutet oder bedeuten könnte? Interessiert nicht. Immerhin spielen beide Spiele in einem jeweiligen Setting, in dem es häufig einfach nur ums Überleben geht und in denen raue, fast schon primitive Standards herrschen. Da wäre gerade diese Thematik sehr interessant gewesen, es zu vertiefen.

Und die Zenith  in Horizon: Forbidden West sind die bösen weißen Menschen (ja, die sind tatsächlich alle weiß), die hochentwickelt sind und alles auslöschen wollen. Zeigt sich auch in deren cleanen, fantasy-futuristischen Architektur. Ach, und sie sind natürlich die Reichen und Mächtigen. Ist zwar gar nicht unrealistisch, aber...

...die Botschaft dahinter ist eigentlich ziemlich eindeutig. Allerdings wollte man hier divers sein, hat es aber nicht geschafft, Charaktere und Themen ohne Klischees zu zeichnen oder sie zu genauer zu beleuchten. Abgesehen davon, dass die Story auch ohne den Diversitätenhammer gegen den Vorgänger (der aus meiner Sicht schon keine top Story bot) abstinkt.

Horzon: Forbidden West wurde regelrecht mit Diversität voll geschissen. Nur halt, ohne die Thematik wirklich zu vertiefen. Das ist schlecht und wird weder PoC, homosexuellen Leuten oder eingeschränkten Leuten gerecht. Und das ist halt mittlerweile Usus, so scheint mir.


----------



## Calewin (15. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Ich finde das ist ein falsches Dilemma. Denn DIversität im Entwicklerteam und Diversität unter den Charakteren im Spiel schließen sich ja nicht gegenseitig aus. Das Tool hilft bei Letzterem. Das heißt nicht, dass Activision sich nicht um Ersteres kümmern kann/darf/muss. Vor allem sehe ich nicht warum das Tool eine schlechte Sache sein soll nur weil es sich auf den Spielinhalt konzentriert statt auf die Zusammensetzung des Teams. Und wenn es auch nur ein zusätzliches Argument liefert mit dem ein Designer beim Meeting den Producer überzeugen kann, hat es seinen Dienst schon getan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also das, was dieses Tool macht, bzw. das Punktesystem dahinter ist bestenfalls rassistisch, denn es vergibt Punkte für Eigenschaften, aber nicht für Fähigkeiten. Nationalität, Religion, Geschlecht, sexuelle Ausrichtung, usw. 
Mit der angeblichen Absicht Diversität zu unterstützen und dem ganzen Bla Bla, hat das nichts Erkennbares zu tun.
Geschmeidig wie ein Kachelofen wird dadurch jede gute Absicht, die vielleicht sogar mal dahinter steckte, komplett gegen die Wand gefahren und schadet in dieser plumpen Form der Sache viel mehr, als es Nutzen bringt.


----------



## xaan (15. Mai 2022)

Calewin schrieb:


> Also das, was dieses Tool macht, bzw. das Punktesystem dahinter ist bestenfalls rassistisch, denn es vergibt Punkte für Eigenschaften, aber nicht für Fähigkeiten. Nationalität, Religion, Geschlecht, sexuelle Ausrichtung, usw.



Die Punkte sind keine gut<->schlecht Wertung sondern ein Diversitätsindikator. Mehr Punkte heißt nicht besser, sondern mehr Abweichung von der Norm.



MarcHammel schrieb:


> Ich sprach mich schon in der Vergangenheit gern für Diversität aus. Bin durchaus Fan davon. Aber muss es denn mit einer derartigen Methode sein? Das ist der Holzhammer und kein sonderlich stabiler, wie man merkt.
> 
> [...] Mit so einem Tool werden Schablonen geschaffen. Hier geht Inklusion über Kreativität, da man hier mit Hilfe des Tools einfach nur irgendwelche Punkte abarbeitet, um divers zu sein.



Es hat doch niemand behauptet, dass das Tool von jetzt an alle Entscheidungen trifft und die Designer überhaupt keinen Einfluss mehr haben. Ich denke es ist einfach nur ein Hilfsmittel um besser zu offenbahren, was vorher nur nach Gefühl vermutet werden konnte. Es gibt den Entscheidern mehr Informationen auf die sie sich stützen können, aber nimmt ihnen nicht die Entscheidung ab - es sei denn sie lassen es freiwillig zu.

Die Gefahr von Checklisten und Schablonen gibt es doch sowieso schon immer - aus rein finanziellen Erwägungen heraus. Das Arbeiten nach Schablonen hat ja überhaupt erst die Stereotype hervorgebracht, die heute in den Videospielen so vorherrschen. Z.B. den Military Dude. Ein Entwickler der dieser Versuchung bisher widerstehen konnte wird ihr nicht plötzlich verfallen nur weil es da jetzt so ein Tool gibt um Diversität zu messen. Und umgekehrt: wer bisher auch schon Schablonenhaft nach Schema F Features kombiniert hat, der wird sich durch die Abwesenheit dieses Tools auch nicht davon wegbekehren lassen.



MarcHammel schrieb:


> Ein zusätzliches Argument reicht nicht. Es muss überzeugen. Ein "Jo, packen wir mal n Transsexuellen rein, weil irgendein Tool sagt, dass das Spiel dadurch mehr Diversitätspunkte bekommt" halte ich für nicht unbedingt gut. Mag zwar übertrieben sein, aber genau darauf wird es hinaus laufen. Checklisten abarbeiten, Schablonen benutzen.



Mein Gedankengang war eher, dass ein Designer gerne einen wie auch immer geartet diversen Charakter einbauen möchte und der Producer aus rein finanziellen Erwägungen  - und vielleicht weil die Fokusgruppen das so ergeben haben - das ablehnt. Eine Datenbasis über (fehlende) Diversität im Spiel können ein Argument sein um den Producer umzustimmen. Aber das geht eben nur, wenn so eine Datenbasis überhaupt existiert.

Ganz konkretes Beispiel: Assassins Creed Syndicate und Odyssey. In beiden Fällen hätte nach WIllen der Entwickler jeweils Evie und Kassandra eigentlich alleinige Hauptfigur sein sollen. Aber Serge Hascoet war strikt dagegen. "Women don't sell". Gegen solche internen Widerstände lässt sich einfach besser argumentieren, wenn man überhaupt erst mal das Problem messbar macht.


----------



## Worrel (16. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Ja moment aber mal. Im Kontext des Tools bedeutet doch mehr Punkte gar nicht besser oder schlechter,


Diese Art von Diagramm ist zum Vergleich von objektiv messbaren Größen gedacht wie zB Größe, Alter oder Intelligenz.
Diese Art von Diagramm ist NICHT dafür geeignet, irgendwelche nicht wertend vergleichbaren Daten darzustellen wie eben Sexualle Ausrichtung, "Kultur" oder Körpertyp.


xaan schrieb:


> sondern nur größere Abweichung von der aktuellen Norm. Das Tool macht (abwesende) Abweichungen von der Norm leichter messbar - sonst nichts.


Was ist denn "die Norm" bei einem Spiel, das INTERNATIONAL veröffentlicht werden soll?

Falls die Antwort nun "rein zufällig" "Weißer Mann Mitte 30" lautet - wer weicht dann mehr "von der Norm" ab?
Ein Chinese wegen der Augen?
Ein Osteuropäer oder ein Südeuropäer wegen dort verbreiteter Gesichtszüge?
Oder is dann "rein zufällig" die Hautfarbe ausschlaggebend für den Maximalausschlag an "Abweichung"?
Und ist "lesbisch" jetzt "abweichender" als "schwul"?
Ein dicker Mensch "abweichender" als ein Hungerhaken-Model?
Und was ist - international gesehen - eigentlich "die Norm" für kulturelle Werte?


----------



## xaan (16. Mai 2022)

Worrel schrieb:


> Diese Art von Diagramm ist zum Vergleich von objektiv messbaren Größen gedacht wie zB Größe, Alter oder Intelligenz.


Ich verstehe das Argument nicht. Mehr Punkte = mehr Abweichung vom definierten Nullpunkt. Wie ein Thermomenter, nur ohne Minusgrade.



Worrel schrieb:


> Was ist denn "die Norm" bei einem Spiel, das INTERNATIONAL veröffentlicht werden soll?


Die am häufigsten auftretenden Stereotypen.
Zum Beispiel: https://comicvine.gamespot.com/a/uploads/original/14/148983/3976532-0555207706-seper.jpg


----------



## MarcHammel (16. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Es hat doch niemand behauptet, dass das Tool von jetzt an alle Entscheidungen trifft und die Designer überhaupt keinen Einfluss mehr haben. Ich denke es ist einfach nur ein Hilfsmittel um besser zu offenbahren, was vorher nur nach Gefühl vermutet werden konnte. Es gibt den Entscheidern mehr Informationen auf die sie sich stützen können, aber nimmt ihnen nicht die Entscheidung ab - es sei denn sie lassen es freiwillig zu.


Dass das Tool Entscheidungen abnimmt, hab ich auch nicht behauptet.


xaan schrieb:


> Die Gefahr von Checklisten und Schablonen gibt es doch sowieso schon immer - aus rein finanziellen Erwägungen heraus. Das Arbeiten nach Schablonen hat ja überhaupt erst die Stereotype hervorgebracht, die heute in den Videospielen so vorherrschen.


Und das ist jetzt die Rechtfertigung dafür, dass man auf Basis eines solchen Tools neue Schablonen erstellt?


xaan schrieb:


> Z.B. den Military Dude. Ein Entwickler der dieser Versuchung bisher widerstehen konnte wird ihr nicht plötzlich verfallen nur weil es da jetzt so ein Tool gibt um Diversität zu messen. Und umgekehrt: wer bisher auch schon Schablonenhaft nach Schema F Features kombiniert hat, der wird sich durch die Abwesenheit dieses Tools auch nicht davon wegbekehren lassen.


Die wenigsten Entwickler schaffen es, Figuren ohne Klischees und ohne Schablonen zu erstellen.


xaan schrieb:


> Mein Gedankengang war eher, dass ein Designer gerne einen wie auch immer geartet diversen Charakter einbauen möchte und der Producer aus rein finanziellen Erwägungen  - und vielleicht weil die Fokusgruppen das so ergeben haben - das ablehnt. Eine Datenbasis über (fehlende) Diversität im Spiel können ein Argument sein um den Producer umzustimmen. Aber das geht eben nur, wenn so eine Datenbasis überhaupt existiert.
> 
> Ganz konkretes Beispiel: Assassins Creed Syndicate und Odyssey. In beiden Fällen hätte nach WIllen der Entwickler jeweils Evie und Kassandra eigentlich alleinige Hauptfigur sein sollen. Aber Serge Hascoet war strikt dagegen. "Women don't sell".


Ein Charakter muss in seiner Gesamtheit vor allem interessant sein, sich sinnvoll in die Story einfügen und aktiv beitragen. Und es braucht Zeit und Raum, um seinen Charakter vorzustellen und ihn zu entwickeln.

Wenn man nun aber die sexuelle Orientierung oder das Geschlecht eines Charakters thematisieren möchte, treffen diese Kriterien natürlich auch zu. Sind die nicht erfüllt, ist es schlechtes Storywriting und dient nur dazu, Quoten zu erfüllen. Es kommt natürlich aufs Setting an, aber in der Regel reicht es nicht, einfach 'n Transsexuellen hinzustellen und zu sagen, dass er sich Frauenkleider übergeworfen hat (genau das ist z.B. bei Horizon: Forbidden West passiert).

Wie lebt es sich als homosexuelle Frau in einer postapokalyptischen Welt, in der es u.a. ums Überleben der Menschheit geht? Wie lebt es sich als Transgender, der in einer Sippe lebt, die geradezu fanatisch religiös ist und alles andersartige unterdrücken will? Usw.

Ich hab extrem wenige Spiele erlebt (nicht mal ne Hand voll), das sich Diversität auf die Fahne schreibt und sich tatsächlich mit dem Thema auseinandersetzt. Selbst The Last of Us, das ich zuvor lobend erwähnte, hat sich damit nicht weiter befasst und beließ es bei einem Küsschen zwischen zwei Mädels. Aber hier hat man ja noch interessante Figuren gehabt, was auf die meisten AAA-Titel, die Diversität propagieren, eben nicht zutrifft. Und es war subtil und glaubhaft.



xaan schrieb:


> Gegen solche internen Widerstände lässt sich einfach besser argumentieren, wenn man überhaupt erst mal das Problem messbar macht.


Es existiert kein Problem dahin gehend, weil so ziemlich jeder AAA-Titel mittlerweile auf der Diversitätsschiene fährt und politisch korrekt sein will. Das Problemt liegt woanders. Nicht beim "Was", sondern beim "Wie", wie ich anhand von Horizon: Forbidden West bereits ausführte.


----------



## Lycaos (16. Mai 2022)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Genau SO stell ich mir die ganze Wokenfraktion vor. Man bastelt sich eine Schablone und legt sie über die ganze Welt und was nicht passt, das muss verändert oder bekämpft werden.
> 
> 
> Das ist brauner als braun. Das ist purer Rassismus durch und durch.
> ...


Interessant, so ziemlich exakt dasselbe habe ich mir auch gedacht - so im Stil von: Gab es so etwas nicht schonmal?

By the way: Schreien die sogenannten 'Woken' nicht immer danach, man solle sie nicht in Schubladen stecken oder ob irgendwelcher Merkmale kategorisieren?


----------



## Worrel (16. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das Argument nicht. Mehr Punkte = mehr Abweichung vom definierten Nullpunkt. Wie ein Thermomenter, nur ohne Minusgrade.
> 
> Die am häufigsten auftretenden Stereotypen.
> Zum Beispiel: https://comicvine.gamespot.com/a/uploads/original/14/148983/3976532-0555207706-seper.jpg


Womit wir wieder bei exakt diesen Fragen sind:


Worrel schrieb:


> Falls die Antwort nun "rein zufällig" "Weißer Mann Mitte 30" lautet - wer weicht dann mehr "von der Norm" ab?
> Ein Chinese wegen der Augen?
> Ein Osteuropäer oder ein Südeuropäer wegen dort verbreiteter Gesichtszüge?
> Oder is dann "rein zufällig" die Hautfarbe ausschlaggebend für den Maximalausschlag an "Abweichung"?
> ...


----------



## Calewin (16. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Die Punkte sind keine gut<->schlecht Wertung sondern ein Diversitätsindikator. Mehr Punkte heißt nicht besser, sondern mehr Abweichung von der Norm.


Aber natürlich sie sind eine Wertung. Ich finde, es ist ziemlich blauäugig zu glauben, dass die Ergebnisse dieses Tools intern bei Activision nicht genau dafür Verwendung finden. Da wird knallhart bewertet.
Gut oder schlecht habe ich nicht behauptet, sondern dass sie Eigenschaften bewerten und keine Fähigkeiten.
Abweichung von der Norm…ich dachte, es wären alle gleich oder etwa doch nicht? Oh, Surprise.
Genau dieses katalogisieren, abstempeln, normen, in Schubladen stecken, worüber wir uns doch eigentlich erheben wollten, befeuert dieses Tool. 
Das ganze Diversitätsgeblubber, was jetzt der Öffentlichkeit präsentiert wird, dient lediglich der Schadensbegrenzung.


----------



## xaan (16. Mai 2022)

Worrel schrieb:


> Womit wir wieder bei exakt diesen Fragen sind:


Du, die Details musst du die Menschen fragen, die das Tool programmiert haben. Ich habe auch nicht mehr Einblick als die Screenshots zulassen. Ich sehe allerdings auch nicht, wie diese Details erstmal relevant sind für die Frage ob das Tool grundsätzlich ein wertvolles Werkzeug ist oder nicht. Ob jetzt ein Chinesse einen Punkt mehr oder weniger auf der Skala bekommt als ein Araber ist am Ende so wichtig wie 1% mehr oder weniger in einem Spieletest.



Calewin schrieb:


> Aber natürlich sie sind eine Wertung. Ich finde, es ist ziemlich blauäugig zu glauben, dass die Ergebnisse dieses Tools intern bei Activision nicht genau dafür Verwendung finden. Da wird knallhart bewertet.


Ich kann nicht in die Köpfe der Designer und Producer bei Activision reingucken -  und du auch nicht. Auf der Schiene weiter zu diskutieren ist also Quatsch mit Soße.

Mein Punkt ist, dass jedwede Bewertung nicht inhärent in dem Tool steckt sondern in den Entwicklern selbst. Das Tool offenbahrt nicht nur ein Fehlen von Diversity, sondern auch den umgekehrten Fall. Es kann daher problemlos auch eingesetzt werden, um nicht über die Stränge zu schlagen. Es hängt allein  von den Entwicklern ab, die es einsetzen.



MarcHammel schrieb:


> Ein Charakter muss in seiner Gesamtheit vor allem interessant sein, sich sinnvoll in die Story einfügen und aktiv beitragen. Und es braucht Zeit und Raum, um seinen Charakter vorzustellen und ihn zu entwickeln.


Richtig. Und das Tool steht dem nicht inhärent entgegen. Es ist vom Wesen her kein schlimmerer Einfluss als die Optimierung anhand von Fokusgruppentests. Sorry wenn ich jetzt den Rest deines langen Postings scheinbar ignoriere. Ich versuche mich kurz zu fassen indem ich mir den relevanten Punkt herauspicke, der deine Befürchtung am stärksten betrifft.


----------



## Calewin (16. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Ob jetzt ein Chinesse einen Punkt mehr oder weniger auf der Skala bekommt als ein Araber ist am Ende so wichtig wie 1% mehr oder weniger in einem Spieletest.
> 
> 
> Ich kann nicht in die Köpfe der Designer und Producer bei Activision reingucken -  und du auch nicht. Auf der Schiene weiter zu diskutieren ist also Quatsch mit Soße.
> ...


Das finde ich nun gar nicht.
Es ist sehr wohl wichtig, wieviel Punkte jemand aufgrund seiner Nationalität bekommt.
Das es überhaupt Punkte für so eine Eigenschaft gibt, ist definitiv rassistisch. 
Die Frage ist, wer hat sich die Punkte einfallen lassen ? Hat ein Chinese die Punkte für Chinesen vergeben? Hat ein Araber die Punkte für einen Araber vergeben? Falls nicht, sehe ich da große Probleme. 
Und nochmal, weil auf diesen Punkt leider wiederholt nicht eingegangen wurde…hier werden Eigenschaften bewertet, nicht Fähigkeiten oder ein technischer Zustand.
Was mich zum nächsten Punkt bringt, der Vergleich mit einem Spieletest. Das ist aber jetzt auch Quatsch mit Soße, das musst du zugeben, denn bei einem Spieletest geht es um eine Sache, ein Programm. Da werden Spielbarkeit, Steuerung, die technische Ausführung bepunktet. Dinge, die messbar, skalierbar und fühlbar sind, plus ein Teil auch persönlicher Auffassung des Testers. Das ist etwas völlig anderes.

In einem Punkt hast du recht, in die Köpfe der Entwickler kann niemand schauen. Genau da sehe ich aber eines der größten Probleme und eine Verharmlosung des Tools.
Eine Firma wie Activision, die gefühlt seit Anbeginn der Zeit im Videospielebereich aktiv ist, sollte so einen Nonsens nicht nötig haben. Falls doch, ist es umso trauriger, denn es offenbart ein gewaltiges Defizit. Man kennt seine Kundschaft nicht. Oder, was meiner Ansicht nach sehr viel wahrscheinlicher ist, man will um seine Zielgruppe noch punktgenauer drumherum programmieren. Da gibt es allerdings einen großen Verlierer, nämlich die überwiegende Mehrheit, die laut des Tool‘s ja auch gar keine Chance hat, entsprechend auf dem Score zu landen, solange absurde und nicht nachzuvollziehende Punkte das Bild derart verwässern.


----------



## xaan (16. Mai 2022)

Calewin schrieb:


> Das es überhaupt Punkte für so eine Eigenschaft gibt, ist definitiv rassistisch.


Nein, ist es nicht, denn hinter den Punkten steht keine Bewertung ob die betroffene Ethnie gut oder schlecht ist. Nur eine Einschätzung wie stark sie von vorherrschenden Norm in der Spielebranche abweicht.



Calewin schrieb:


> Was mich zum nächsten Punkt bringt, der Vergleich mit einem Spieletest. Das ist aber jetzt auch Quatsch mit Soße, das musst du zugeben, denn bei einem Spieletest geht es um eine Sache, ein Programm.



Bei der Messung des Diversitätsgehalts in einem Spiel geht es ebenfalls um eine Sache. Ein Programm. Hier werden keine Menschen oder ethnische Gruppen bewertet, sondern der Inhalt eines Spiels messbar dargestellt.

Und ja: kein Unternehmen sollte das nötig haben. Leider wurde Activision in der Vergangenheit diesem Anspruch nicht gerecht. Das Tool ist ein Werkzeug mit dem sie aus dieser Grube wieder herauskommen wollten. Die Intention ist lobenswert. Die konkrete Anwendung bleibt selbstverständlich abzuwarten.


----------



## Calewin (16. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Nein, ist es nicht, denn hinter den Punkten steht keine Bewertung ob die betroffene Ethnie gut oder schlecht ist. Nur eine Einschätzung wie stark sie von vorherrschenden Norm in der Spielebranche abweicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehe ich ganz und gar anders.
Auf der einen Seite bezeichnest du eine Vermutung meinerseits als Quatsch mit Soße, willst aber andererseits wissen, dass keine Bewertung stattfindet. Wie ist das zu erklären? Woher kommt die Erkenntnis?
Genau diesen Punkt mit “Abweichung von der Norm“ sehe ich sehr kritisch und problematisch.

Wenn ich mich umschaue hier, dann sieht das wohl die absolut überwiegende Mehrheit auch eher skeptisch.
Das muss nichts bedeuten, könnte aber ein Indiz sein.

Jedenfalls hat das Tool eines nicht geschafft, nämlich aus dieser Grube wieder herauszufinden, im Gegenteil, man gräbt fleißig weiter und tiefer.


----------



## xaan (16. Mai 2022)

Calewin schrieb:


> Auf der einen Seite bezeichnest du eine Vermutung meinerseits als Quatsch mit Soße, willst aber andererseits wissen, dass keine Bewertung stattfindet. Wie ist das zu erklären? Woher kommt die Erkenntnis?



Mein Punkt ist, dass eine Bwertung ob mehr Diversität gut oder schlecht ist nicht in dem Tool steckt sondern in den Köpfen derer, die es nutzen. Die würden die selbe Beurteilung auch ohne das Tool fällen. Nur eben mit weniger messbarem Einblick. Das Tool ist dementpsrechend nur ein Werkzeug um die Vision der Designer zielgenauer umzusetzen. Die Vision existiert aber auch ohne das Tool.


----------



## Calewin (16. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Mein Punkt ist, dass eine Bwertung ob mehr Diversität gut oder schlecht ist nicht in dem Tool steckt sondern in den Köpfen derer, die es nutzen. Die würden die selbe Beurteilung auch ohne das Tool fällen. Nur eben mit weniger messbarem Einblick.


Reine Mutmaßung.
Da werden wir auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen, dazu gehen unsere Ansichten zu weit auseinander.


----------



## xaan (16. Mai 2022)

Calewin schrieb:


> Reine Mutmaßung.



Sofern das Tool keine selbstdenkende KI ist, eigenständig Entscheidungen über das Spieldesign trifft, ist es ein Fakt. Die Entscheidung muss von den Menschen kommen, die es nutzen.


----------



## Calewin (16. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Sofern das Tool keine selbstdenkende KI ist, eigenständig Entscheidungen über das Spieldesign trifft, ist es ein Fakt. Die Entscheidung muss von den Menschen kommen, die es nutzen.


Hat auch niemand behauptet, dass es eine KI ist.
Was ich als Mutmaßung bezeichne, ist die Aussage, dass ohne das Tool auch eine Beurteilung stattfinden würde.
Und als problematisch sehen wohl die meisten, ich auch, das Punktesystem an sich. Das ist arrogante Anmaßung.
Leider bist du die ganze Zeit nicht auf die Kernkritik eingegangen.


----------



## xaan (16. Mai 2022)

Calewin schrieb:


> Was ich als Mutmaßung bezeichne, ist die Aussage, dass ohne das Tool auch eine Beurteilung stattfinden würde.


Sorry, da hatte ich dich missverstanden.
Ich denke, das Tool wird natürlich einen Einfluss auf die Entscheidungsfindung haben. Genau dafür existiert es ja. Es soll den Entscheidern mehr Daten geben um ihre Entscheidungen zielgerichteter treffen zu können. Aber dass es die ganze Vision eines Spiels umwirft halte ich dagegen für völlig unwahrscheinlich. Oder um es mit deinen Worten zu sagen: "Reine Mutmaßung".



xaan schrieb:


> Aber dass es die ganze Vision eines Spiels umwirft halte ich dagegen für völlig unwahrscheinlich. Oder um es mit deinen Worten zu sagen: "Reine Mutmaßung".


Ich sehe in den Punkten weder Arroganz noch Anmaßung. Denn hinter den Punkten steht keine Beurteilung von gut oder schlecht, sondern nur wie groß die Abweichung zur bestehenden Norm ist. Darauf bin ich sehr wohl eingegangen. Mehrfach.


----------



## Calewin (16. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Sorry, da hatte ich dich missverstanden.
> Ich denke, das Tool wird natürlich einen Einfluss auf die Entscheidungsfindung haben. Genau dafür existiert es ja. Es soll den Entscheidern mehr Daten geben um ihre Entscheidungen zielgerichteter treffen zu können. Aber dass es die ganze Vision eines Spiels umwirft halte ich dagegen für völlig unwahrscheinlich. Oder um es mit deinen Worten zu sagen: "Reine Mutmaßung".
> 
> 
> Ich sehe in den Punkten weder Arroganz noch Anmaßung. Denn hinter den Punkten steht keine Beurteilung von gut oder schlecht, sondern nur wie groß die Abweichung zur bestehenden Norm ist. Darauf bin ich sehr wohl eingegangen. Mehrfach.


Komme mit dieser Abweichung von der Norm absolut nicht klar. Klingt nach wie vor mehr nach Ausrede, als nach Grund.
Es ist jetzt aber auch mühselig, sich darüber weiter den Kopf zu zerbrechen. Ich finde es überhaupt nicht gut und auch ein Stück weit gefährlich. Dabei bleibe ich.


----------



## MarcHammel (16. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Richtig. Und das Tool steht dem nicht inhärent entgegen. Es ist vom Wesen her kein schlimmerer Einfluss als die Optimierung anhand von Fokusgruppentests. Sorry wenn ich jetzt den Rest deines langen Postings scheinbar ignoriere. Ich versuche mich kurz zu fassen indem ich mir den relevanten Punkt herauspicke, der deine Befürchtung am stärksten betrifft.


Es ist ein Symptom des eigentlichen Problems, das ich bereits ansprach. Und es ist nicht zielführend, da es das schablonenhafte Zeichnen diverser Charaktere nur fördert, aber nicht dazu beitragen wird, diese Charaktere auch interessant zu gestalten. Letztlich werden wir - und da werde ich meinen Allerwertesten drauf verwetten - zukünftig weitere Quoten-Diverse haben, vor allem in AAA-Titeln.

Ich betone hier aber noch mal: Es geht hier nicht um das Was, sondern um das Wie.



xaan schrieb:


> Denn hinter den Punkten steht keine Beurteilung von gut oder schlecht, sondern nur wie groß die Abweichung zur bestehenden Norm ist.


Auch das ist eine Beurteilung und ist kritisch zu betrachten. Kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass auch oder vor allem diverse Menschen dieses Tool nicht gerade als Bereicherung sehen.


----------



## Vordack (16. Mai 2022)

Die Toten Hosen wussten Bescheid.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=22SiW9bFzsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## xaan (16. Mai 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Es ist ein Symptom des eigentlichen Problems, das ich bereits ansprach. Und es ist nicht zielführend, da es das schablonenhafte Zeichnen diverser Charaktere nur fördert, aber nicht dazu beitragen wird, diese Charaktere auch interessant zu gestalten.



Klar, das Tool fördert nicht QUalität, sondern Diversität in der Darstellung. Für QUalität sind die Entwickler weiterhin selbst verantwortlich - so wie bisher auch schon. Ich denke man sollte von dem Tool nicht mehr erwarten als es überhaupt leisten soll. UNd wenn die Befürchtung ist, dass die QUalität sinkt, dann ist dafür imo erst mal der Nachweis zu erbringen. Denn wie gesagt: Anreize für Schablonenhaftigkeit gibt es auch heute schon ausreichend.



MarcHammel schrieb:


> Auch das ist eine Beurteilung und ist kritisch zu betrachten. Kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass auch oder vor allem diverse Menschen dieses Tool nicht gerade als Bereicherung sehen.



*seufz* Ja, es ist eine Beurteilung. ABer sie sagt nichts über den Wert von Menschen aus sondern nur über das Vorhandensein von Diversität in einem Spiel.


----------



## MarcHammel (16. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Klar, das Tool fördert nicht QUalität, sondern Diversität in der Darstellung. Für QUalität sind die Entwickler weiterhin selbst verantwortlich - so wie bisher auch schon. Ich denke man sollte von dem Tool nicht mehr erwarten als es überhaupt leisten soll. UNd wenn die Befürchtung ist, dass die QUalität sinkt, dann ist dafür imo erst mal der Nachweis zu erbringen. Denn wie gesagt: Anreize für Schablonenhaftigkeit gibt es auch heute schon ausreichend.


Die Befürchtung ist nicht, dass die Qualität durch solche Dinge sinkt. Die Befürchtung ist, dass dadurch einfach nur noch weiter Quoten erfüllt werden. Das ist ja bereits heute schon Usus.

Ich weiß nicht, ob du meine ganzen Texte wirklich gelesen hast. Aber was das eigentliche Problem an der Sache ist und was das generelle Problem ist, hab ich bereits erläutert.


----------



## xaan (16. Mai 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Die Befürchtung ist nicht, dass die Qualität durch solche Dinge sinkt. Die Befürchtung ist, dass dadurch einfach nur noch weiter Quoten erfüllt werden. Das ist ja bereits heute schon Usus.



"Nur Quoten erfüllen" fällt für mich unter Qualität. (fehlende, in diesem Fall)


----------



## riesenwiesel (16. Mai 2022)

Da hat sich jemand einen Spaß erlaubt und ein Tool das sie eigentlich nur in der Personalabteilung benutzen mit dem eigenen Spiel getestet.


----------



## MrFob (16. Mai 2022)

riesenwiesel schrieb:


> Da hat sich jemand einen Spaß erlaubt und ein Tool das sie eigentlich nur in der Personalabteilung benutzen mit dem eigenen Spiel getestet.


Nene, das Tool aus der Personalabteilung sieht anders aus. Das hatte aber auch jemand auf Twitter gepostet. 




__ Twitter
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1525189756182831104

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## absturz (16. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Nein, ist es nicht, denn hinter den Punkten steht keine Bewertung ob die betroffene Ethnie gut oder schlecht ist. Nur eine Einschätzung wie stark sie von vorherrschenden Norm in der Spielebranche abweicht.
> 
> 
> 
> Bei der Messung des Diversitätsgehalts in einem Spiel geht es ebenfalls um eine Sache. Ein Programm. Hier werden keine Menschen oder ethnische Gruppen bewertet, sondern der Inhalt eines Spiels messbar dargestellt.


Es ist so frustrierend zu lesen, wie oft du dich wiederholen musst und es trotzdem nicht verstanden werden will. Die Leute sehen nur Zahlen und kriegen den Gedanken nicht mehr von einem Wertungssystem los. Ihr seid doch auch nicht jedes Jahr mehr wert, nur weil euer Alter eine Zahl dazu bekommt.


Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Dass Menschen (Charaktere) entsprechend ihrer Ethnie, Sexualität, Geschlecht usw. nach einem Punktsystem bewertet werden, ist schon ziemlich daneben.
> Als, wenn man mit mathematischen Formeln vielfältige Figuren schaffen könnte.


Mathe ist so ein starkes Tool. Die ganze Welt basiert auf Mathe. Natürlich kann man das mit mathematischen Formeln schaffen. Die Frage ist eher, was man nicht mit mathematischen Formeln schaffen kann.


----------



## Calewin (16. Mai 2022)

absturz schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eher, was man nicht mit mathematischen Formeln schaffen kann.


Jede Menge.


----------



## Loosa (16. Mai 2022)

absturz schrieb:


> Mathe ist so ein starkes Tool. Die ganze Welt basiert auf Mathe. Natürlich kann man das mit mathematischen Formeln schaffen. Die Frage ist eher, was man nicht mit mathematischen Formeln schaffen kann.


Ist die Frage nicht eher, ob wir die Mathe dafür überhaupt haben? 

Ein Verbrennungsmotor läuft, weil wir die Gesetze dahinter mit sehr hoher Genauigkeit anwenden können; in einem _sehr_ überschaubaren Teil der Physik. Natur ist mehr, als 5.000 Umdrehungen pro Minute in extrem eng gestecktem Regelkostüm. 
Wenn Natur eines nicht ist, dann binär. Mathematisch verstehen wir das so langsam, aber sinnvoll nutzen, geschweige denn beherrschen, können wir das noch lange nicht.


----------



## EvilReFlex (16. Mai 2022)

Dieser Woke-Bullshit geht mir echt schon massig auf den Sack. 
Also ich habe nichts gegen solche Personen, aber dieses ständige unter die Nase reiben nervt.


----------



## absturz (16. Mai 2022)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ist die Frage nicht eher, ob wir die Mathe dafür überhaupt haben?
> 
> Ein Verbrennungsmotor läuft, weil wir die Gesetze dahinter mit sehr hoher Genauigkeit anwenden können; in einem _sehr_ überschaubaren Teil der Physik. Natur ist mehr, als 5.000 Umdrehungen pro Minute in extrem eng gestecktem Regelkostüm.
> Wenn Natur eines nicht ist, dann binär. Mathematisch verstehen wir das so langsam, aber sinnvoll nutzen, geschweige denn beherrschen, können wir das noch lange nicht.


Die Frage ob ich etwas für diesen Verwendungszweck eigentlich habe, stellt sich mir gar nicht, wenn es mir doch einen sinnvollen Lösungsansatz bietet.

Keiner hat gesagt das es die einzig wahre, sinnvolle Herangehensweise ist. Aber ist es auch kein Grund um emotional zu werden, darin etwas zu sehen was es nicht ist und die Mistgabeln zu erheben.


----------



## Loosa (16. Mai 2022)

absturz schrieb:


> Die Frage ob ich etwas für diesen Verwendungszweck eigentlich habe, stellt sich mir gar nicht, wenn es mir doch einen sinnvollen Lösungsansatz bietet.
> 
> Keiner hat gesagt das es die einzig wahre, sinnvolle Herangehensweise ist. Aber ist es auch kein Grund um emotional zu werden, darin etwas zu sehen was es nicht ist und die Mistgabeln zu erheben.


Sinnvoller Lösungsansatz nur, in dem enorm beschränkten Bereich, den wir verstehen. Und wirklich kontrollieren können. Das ist der Punkt. 

Der Ansatz hier mag mathematisch nicht verkehrt gewesen sein. Und trotzdem ein Griff in's Klo. Vielleicht braucht Management sowas für ihre Folien. Bei GD und Art werden diese Themen aber schon lange mit bedacht. Genauso wie Inklusivität.
Bleibt nur die Frage, wie hoch das dann auch priorisiert wird. Und da könnte Management vielleicht wirklich diese Art Helferlein brauchen.


----------



## xaan (16. Mai 2022)

EvilReFlex schrieb:


> Dieser Woke-Bullshit geht mir echt schon massig auf den Sack.
> Also ich habe nichts gegen solche Personen, aber dieses ständige unter die Nase reiben nervt.


Mir dagegen geht es auf den Sack wenn Leute von "Woke Bullshit" und "auf die Nase reiben"  reden, als sei das eine neue Entwicklung.

Als würde der sogenannte "Woke Bullshit" nicht schon länger existieren als die meisten hier am Leben sind. Siehe Star Trek. Eine ultrasozialistische Zukunft in der auf der Erde das sozialistische Paradies herrscht in dem es nicht mal Geld gibt. Siehe Captain America, dessen Kampf gegen Hydra die Personifikation des Kampfes gegen die Alt Right Neonazis ist. Siehe X-Men, in dem es um Bürgerrechte und Akzeptanz geht.


----------



## absturz (16. Mai 2022)

Loosa schrieb:


> Sinnvoller Lösungsansatz nur, in dem enorm beschränkten Bereich, den wir verstehen. Und wirklich kontrollieren können. Das ist der Punkt.


Macht es dennoch nicht weniger sinnvoll und mehr verwerflich


----------



## Loosa (16. Mai 2022)

absturz schrieb:


> Macht es dennoch nicht weniger sinnvoll und mehr verwerflich


Schon irgendwie, wenn die Formeln nicht funktionieren. Und man das auch zur genüge wissen sollte.


----------



## Calewin (16. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Mir dagegen geht es auf den Sack wenn Leute von "Woke Bullshit" und "auf die Nase reiben"  reden, als sei das eine neue Entwicklung.
> 
> Als würde der sogenannte "Woke Bullshit" nicht schon länger existieren als die meisten hier am Leben sind. Siehe Star Trek. Eine ultrasozialistische Zukunft in der auf der Erde das sozialistische Paradies herrscht in dem es nicht mal Geld gibt. Siehe Captain America, dessen Kampf gegen Hydra die Personifikation des Kampfes gegen die Alt Right Neonazis ist. Siehe X-Men, in dem es um Bürgerrechte und Akzeptanz geht.


Solche Themen wurden in Literatur und Film schon vor ewigen Zeiten verarbeitet, seien es soziale Missstände oder Gleichberechtigung.
Ist alles nicht neu. Es kommt auch darauf an, wie es verarbeitet wird. Mir persönlich ist ein Film, der das als Hauptthema hat (Die Farbe Lila) oder One Year a Slave oder Mississippi Burning, viel lieber, als wenn es zum Beispiel einem Action Film übergestülpt wird. Das wirkt dann wirklich oft aufgesetzt, als müsse man um des Zeitgeistes Willen das irgendwie mit hineinbringen. Ziemlich plump.
Da ist mir ein Action Film wie Expendables viel lieber.

Kleine Korrektur zu Star Trek. Nicht Sozialismus, sondern Kommunismus. Eine klassenlose Gesellschaft. Und auch erst seit Next Generation. Zu Kirks Zeiten wird noch oft genug von Geld geredet, vor allem in den Kinofilmen.


----------



## plastixat (16. Mai 2022)

Man kanns mit identity politics auch übertreiben. Ob man nicht neue franchises entwickeln sollte statt alte erfolgreiche mit viel Geld aufzukaufen u diese dann auf diversity umzupolen mit der Brechstange.
Das passt halt dann oft nicht zum charakter vom franchise her oder geschichtlich.
Eun schwarzer könig arthur warum nicht, aber ein Mythos über einen somalischen König oder so wäre vielleicht passender gewesen. Oder eine mary sue in star trek geschrieben von Autoren die das alte star trek nicht mögen u vorher für gilmore girls geschrieben haben. What could go wong.
Die fans der alten franchises waren u sind mehrheitlich weiße heterosexuelle Männer die auf heterosexuelle ehemalige borg Drohnen im catsuit stehen.
Gut kann man ändern wenn man die Rechte hat u versuchen andere Zusehergruppen anzusprechen.
Bei netflix u cbs all acces dürfts nicht funktioniert haben. Sie geben leider keine streamabrufzahlen raus. Netflix hat star trek discovery sicher nicht rausgehaut ausn Programm weils so erfolgreich war.
Die alten fans die ähnliches wie früher erwarten werden vor den Kopf gestoßen u bleiben weg u das sich Frauen massenweise Weltraumschießereien anschauen hat sich auch nicht viel geändert.
Mehr als früher sicher aber das star trek discovery mittlerweile in dland auf Pluto TV einem linearen online tv sender spät in der Nacht verheizt wird bestätigt meine Vermutung, das sich das wenige anschauen.


----------



## absturz (16. Mai 2022)

Loosa schrieb:


> Schon irgendwie, wenn die Formeln nicht funktionieren. Und man das auch zur genüge wissen sollte.


Ok


----------



## plastixat (16. Mai 2022)

Wynn schrieb:


> Blizzard's Diversity Chart
> 
> 
> Blizzard Diversity Chart, officially called Diversity Space Tool, refers to a tool developed by Activision-Blizzard's subsidiary King for the purpose of designing new video game characters. The tool, which allows rating a character on their representation of culture, ethnicity, age, ability...
> ...


Erschwerend kommt hinzu je merh diversity man in nicht passende Szenarien reinpresst, desto weniger Geld verdient die Firma damit. zb dr Who, Star trek discovery, ghostbusters, Picard
Wenn sich die alten fans eines genres nicht merh mit den Helden identifizieren können u die Prinzessinen nimmer retten dürfen, weil eh alles besser können  u zuwenig der diversen Gruppen als Kunden dazugewonnenw erden können, dann werden sciher keine Gewinnrekorde eingefahren. Imemrhin kann man sich als progressiv feiern lassen.


----------



## xaan (17. Mai 2022)

Calewin schrieb:


> [...] als wenn es zum Beispiel einem Action Film übergestülpt wird. Das wirkt dann wirklich oft aufgesetzt, als müsse man um des Zeitgeistes Willen das irgendwie mit hineinbringen. Ziemlich plump.
> Da ist mir ein Action Film wie Expendables viel lieber.



Plumpe Feind- und Heldenbilder sind in Actionfilmen nun aber auch nichts Ungewöhnliches. Siehe z.B. Rambo 2 / 3 oder Red Scorpion.


----------



## TheSinner (17. Mai 2022)

Anderswo, beispielsweise in Korea, wird Diversität auch so gelebt indem man per Zufallswürfel NPCs farbig macht oder weiß. Das führt dann mitunter zu Brüdern bei denen einer farbig und der Andere weiß ist.

So gesehen in Lost Ark - ist genauso ehrlich wie der Ansatz von Blizzard. Also gar nicht


----------



## EvilReFlex (17. Mai 2022)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Anderswo, beispielsweise in Korea, wird Diversität auch so gelebt indem man per Zufallswürfel NPCs farbig macht oder weiß. Das führt dann mitunter zu Brüdern bei denen einer farbig und der Andere weiß ist.
> 
> So gesehen in Lost Ark - ist genauso ehrlich wie der Ansatz von Blizzard. Also gar nicht



Das mit den zufälligen Hautfarben (bzw dunkle Hautfarben generell) wurde übrigens erst für den "westlichen Markt" in Lost Ark eingebaut.


----------



## Calewin (17. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Plumpe Feind- und Heldenbilder sind in Actionfilmen nun aber auch nichts Ungewöhnliches. Siehe z.B. Rambo 2 / 3 oder Red Scorpion.


Ja genau, aber exakt so mag ich mein Action Kino. Da will ich genau dieses hirnlose Geballer und es muss alle paar Sekunden irgendetwas explodieren, mir egal was.
Da will ich keine diversen oder queeren Charaktere sehen. Die will ich ganz allgemein nicht sehen. Falls ein Film sowas beinhaltet, egal welches Genre, dann schau ich ihn nicht, weil Ich es einfach nicht sehen will.


----------



## xaan (17. Mai 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> "Quoten" werden schon jetzt erfüllt. Siehe mein Horizon-Beispiel. Und das ist nicht das einzige.


Es geht ja hier um Activision, nicht Guerilla. Für Qualität sind die Entwickler natürlich weiterhin verantwortlich, Tool hin oder her. Jedes Werkzeug muss richtig eingesetzt werden. Deswegen schrieb ich ja weiter oben: Bei Entwickler die jetzt schon stumpf nach Schablonen ihre Quoten erfüllen ist es egal ob sie so ein Tool haben oder nicht. Aber der umgekehrte Fall ist nicht zwingend. Nur weil da so ein Tool existiert gibt es keinen Automatismus, der Entwickler plötzlich zur Aufgabe von Qualität führt.



MarcHammel schrieb:


> Ich werd auch nicht daraus schlau, warum du diesen Mumpitz rechtfertigst.


Es ist ein gutes Werkzeug um aufzudecken, wenn die Entwickler un- und unterbewusst in bestimmten Stereotypen festhängen. Erkennbar an einer geringen Punktzahl. Der erste Schritt etwas besser zu machen ist die Erkenntnis, dass überhaupt ein Problem existiert. Und dieses Tool hilft bei dieser Erkenntnis.



Calewin schrieb:


> Ja genau, aber exakt so mag ich mein Action Kino. Da will ich genau dieses hirnlose Geballer und es muss alle paar Sekunden irgendetwas explodieren, mir egal was.
> Da will ich keine diversen oder queeren Charaktere sehen. Die will ich ganz allgemein nicht sehen. Falls ein Film sowas beinhaltet, egal welches Genre, dann schau ich ihn nicht, weil Ich es einfach nicht sehen will.



Ich glaube ich habe meinen Punkt zu missverständlich ausgedrückt. Du misst hier mit zweierlei Maß. Lehnst queere Charaktere ab wenn sie dir zu plump sind, aber begrüßt gleichzeitig das plumpe Feind- und Heldenbild wie z.B. in Rambo 3.


----------



## Calewin (17. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich habe meinen Punkt zu missverständlich ausgedrückt. Du misst hier mit zweierlei Maß. Lehnst queere Charaktere ab wenn sie dir zu plump sind, aber begrüßt gleichzeitig das plumpe Feind- und Heldenbild wie z.B. in Rambo 3.


Richtig, das tue ich. Ich lehne quere Charaktere aus etlichen Gründen ab.


----------



## EvilReFlex (17. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Wenn du dich da mal nicht täuscht.
> 1959: Manche mögen's heiß
> 1975: Rocky Horror Picture Show
> 1979: Life of Brian
> ...



Du verstehst nicht was ich meine, klar gibts das schon immer... aber dieses Aufgezwungene ist neu... ist ja richtig in "Mode" heute nicht der "Norm" zu entsprechen. Geht ja heute schon so weit das Mütter sagen "mein (männliches) Baby ist ein Mädchen"... das ist einfach nur gestört. Diese ganze Indoktrination von Kindern in den Kindergärten und Schulen. 
Auch dieses aufgezwungene "Gendern" in den Medien und natürlich werden nur positive Sachen gegendert.


----------



## Worrel (17. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Du, die Details musst du die Menschen fragen, die das Tool programmiert haben. Ich habe auch nicht mehr Einblick als die Screenshots zulassen. Ich sehe allerdings auch nicht, wie diese Details erstmal relevant sind für die Frage ob das Tool grundsätzlich ein wertvolles Werkzeug ist oder nicht. Ob jetzt ein Chinesse einen Punkt mehr oder weniger auf der Skala bekommt als ein Araber ist am Ende so wichtig wie 1% mehr oder weniger in einem Spieletest.


Wenn man Daten präsentiert, muß man sich für eine Darstellungsform entscheiden.
Wenn man eine Tabelle nimmt und da "Asiate", "Schwarzer", "Osteuropäer" ... reinschreibt, stellt man diese als gleichwertig dar.

Wenn man allerdings eine Skala verwendet - und das tut man mit der Art des verwendeten Diagramms - dann ergeben diese Eintragungen in irgendeiner Richtung ein "mehr" bzw "besser" als zulässige Interpretation.

=> Dieses Diagramm ist als Darstellung dieser Daten schlicht völlig ungeeignet.


----------



## Worrel (17. Mai 2022)

absturz schrieb:


> Mathe ist so ein starkes Tool. Die ganze Welt basiert auf Mathe. Natürlich kann man das mit mathematischen Formeln schaffen. Die Frage ist eher, was man nicht mit mathematischen Formeln schaffen kann.


Ok, dann zeig mal die mathematisch sinnvolle Begründung, warum Frauen "mehr" oder "weniger" als Männer sind. Oder Chinesen & Schwarze.


----------



## Lawry (17. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Wenn du dich da mal nicht täuscht.
> 1959: Manche mögen's heiß
> 1975: Rocky Horror Picture Show
> 1979: Life of Brian
> ...


Life of Brian macht sich lustig über das Thema, der deutsche Clip ist leider nicht vollständig. "It is symbolic of our struggle against oppression". Im Film kommt daraufhin John Cleeses Antwort: "Symbolic of his struggle against reality." Das durfte Comedy mal, schön war's.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a-0iaC-1_Fo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Cortex79 (17. Mai 2022)

Ich bin hinsichtlich Gaming ein sog. Gender-Switcher, d.h. ich spiele fast nur weibliche Charaktere, obwohl ich männlich bin. Tools wie das von Blizzard/Activision zeigen aber ein prominentes Problem unserer Zeit. Es geht nicht um die Darstellung oder das Bewusstsein für Diversität, sondern um das Erzwingen von Verhaltensrichtlinien. Wenn das Spielen derartig in erwünscht und unerwünscht klassifiziert wird, beeinflusst es die freie Entwicklung und schafft neue Stereotype. Das schlimme wäre ja nicht, wenn man die Möglichkeiten anpasst, wie bspw. Make-up für männliche Charaktere oder geschlechtsneutrale Optionen. Aber anstatt Vielfalt einfach zu leben, wird dies einer Wertung, einem Scoring unterzogen - wohlbemerkt in einem virtuellen Freizeit-Setting. Und genau da beginnt das Problem, welches der initialen Motivation widerspricht. Ein Spieler, welche weibliche oder geschlechtsneutrale Charaktere bevorzugt, bekommt ein positives Rating. Der hetero-weiße Mann geht leider mit null Punkten leer aus - nicht divers genug.

Was mich generell nervt, ist das "Washing" bewährter Konzepte. Auf der amerikanischen Woke-Welle wird aktuell so ziemlich jedes Format und Franchise zerbombt. Dabei gäbe es genug neue Geschichten zu erzählen, das traut man sich aber nicht. Es resultiert eine Verschlimmbesserung für alle Beteiligten. Wenn man neue Formate mit ungeschlechtlichen Charakter-Dummies herausbringen würde und das Konzept passt, wäre das eine viel offenere Variante Bewusstsein zu generieren. Aber darum geht es in der Endkonsequenz eben gar nicht - sondern darum, einem Firmen-Moral-Index zu suggerieren, in dem sich gut 90% aller Menschen eben nicht wiederfinden.


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Mai 2022)

absturz schrieb:


> Mathe ist so ein starkes Tool. Die ganze Welt basiert auf Mathe. Natürlich kann man das mit mathematischen Formeln schaffen. Die Frage ist eher, was man nicht mit mathematischen Formeln schaffen kann.



Man kann Ideologie nicht mit Mathe berechnen, da die Festlegungen willkürlich sind. Mann = 0 und Frau = 5 ist absolut willkürlich. Hautfarbe Weiß = 0 und Hautfarbe Schwarz = 10 und alle anderen irgendwo dazwischen ist genauso willkürlich. 

Vor allem sind diese Festlegungen auch noch falsch, da sie ja nicht mal die prozentuale Realität widerspiegeln. Das wäre  dann vielleicht ein Ansatz gewesen. Dann würde es aber so aussehen, Frau = 0, Mann = 1, ... Hermaphrodit = 10 oder bei Ethnien auf die USA bezogen Weiß = 0, Hispanisch = 1, Schwarz = 2, Asiaten = 3, Ureinwohner = 4 usw. 

Dieser Ansatz würde aber nicht dem politischen Trend entsprechen und wird entsprechend gemieden wie die Pest, es darf(!) nicht angehen, dass Asiaten höher bewertet werden als Schwarze und es darf(!) nicht angehen, dass Männer höher bewertet werden als Frauen (Frauen stellen die Majorität bei den Geschlechtern). 

Diese Wertungen sind sexistisch und rassistisch aber eines sind sie nicht: Mathematisch!


----------



## Calewin (17. Mai 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Man kann Ideologie nicht mit Mathe berechnen, da die Festlegungen willkürlich sind. Mann = 0 und Frau = 5 ist absolut willkürlich. Hautfarbe Weiß = 0 und Hautfarbe Schwarz = 10 und alle anderen irgendwo dazwischen ist genauso willkürlich.
> 
> Diese Wertungen sind sexistisch und rassistisch aber eines sind sie nicht: Mathematisch!


Amen, Bruder!


----------



## xaan (17. Mai 2022)

EvilReFlex schrieb:


> ... aber dieses Aufgezwungene ist neu...


Das ist alles nur in deinem Kopf. Nur weil das Thema eine Präsenz in der Gesellschaft hat wird es dir nicht aufgezwungen. Jedenfalls nicht mehr als Fußball. Wenn's dich nicht interessiert, ignoriere es doch. Fertig. Du hast keinen Anspruch darauf, dass die gesamte Gesellschaft sich beschränkt um Dinge, die dich nicht interessieren, aus deiner Wahrnehmung fernzuhalten.



Lawry schrieb:


> Life of Brian macht sich lustig über das Thema, der deutsche Clip ist leider nicht vollständig. "It is symbolic of our struggle against oppression". Im Film kommt daraufhin John Cleeses Antwort: "Symbolic of his struggle against reality." Das durfte Comedy mal, schön war's.


John Cleeses Charakter ist in sich selbst eine Karikatur. Direkt darauf folgt eine Szene in der er sich in Form der Jüdaischen Volksfront über die Volksfront von Judäa echauffiert und Brian dazu anstiftet, einen derer Anhänger zu drangsalieren. In diesem Kontext darf man dann auch seinen Kommentar zu Stan/"Loretta" sehen.

Er karikiert Meinungen und Ansichten in der Gesellschaft.



Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn man Daten präsentiert, muß man sich für eine Darstellungsform entscheiden.
> Wenn man eine Tabelle nimmt und da "Asiate", "Schwarzer", "Osteuropäer" ... reinschreibt, stellt man diese als gleichwertig dar.
> 
> Wenn man allerdings eine Skala verwendet - und das tut man mit der Art des verwendeten Diagramms - dann ergeben diese Eintragungen in irgendeiner Richtung ein "mehr" bzw "besser" als zulässige Interpretation.
> ...



Vielleicht sind wir alle nur zu sehr darauf trainiert, Zahlenwerte im Kontext von Schulnoten zu begreifen. Denk doch stattdessen einfach mal an ein Thermomenter. 30 Grad ist nicht inhärent besser als 20 Grad. Es ist nur eine Darstellung des Abstands vom Nullpunkt.


----------



## Weltende (17. Mai 2022)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ok, dann zeig mal die mathematisch sinnvolle Begründung, warum Frauen "mehr" oder "weniger" als Männer sind. Oder Chinesen & Schwarze.


z.B.
0 = aktuelle Repräsentation in gewählten Medium
80 % der Charaktere sind männlich
20 % der Charaktere sind weiblich
15 % der Charaktere sind asiatische Ethnien
25 % der Charaktere sind afrikanische Ethnien
60 % sind Europäische Ethnien

10 minus Abweichung von dem Grundwert

Demnach könnte man für männliche Charaktere 2 Punkte geben und für weibliche 8. 
Asiatische sind dann 8,5 Punkte, afrikanische 6,5 und europäische 4.

Es geht ja nicht darum mathematisch zu bewerten das eines besser oder schlechter ist, sondern wie stark sie von der aktuellen Repräsentanz/Norm abweichen. Ich glaube auch nicht dass die Entwickler dieses Tools grundlegend dumme Gedanken hatten, aber zuende Gedacht war das halt nicht.  

@MarcHammel hatte ja schon Horizon Forbidden West ist Spiel und auf den Punkt gebracht. Bei dem Spiel  hatte man wirklich das Gefühl die Entwickler gehen genau nach so einem Tool. Alle Charaktere ohne Sinn und Verstand, Hauptsache Divers.  Die Charaktere waren dadurch so langweilig und vorhersehbar das ich das Spiel einfach nicht zuende spielen konnte.


----------



## Zybba (17. Mai 2022)

Weltende schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht darum mathematisch zu bewerten das eines besser oder schlechter ist, sondern wie stark sie von der aktuellen Repräsentanz/Norm abweichen.


Das scheinen viele hier einfach nicht verstanden zu haben.


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Mai 2022)

Weltende schrieb:


> z.B.
> 0 = aktuelle Repräsentation in gewählten Medium
> 80 % der Charaktere sind männlich
> 20 % der Charaktere sind weiblich
> ...



Wo hast du die Prozentwerte her? Oder waren das jetzt nur ausgedachte Beispiele? 

Das Problem auch hier, Amerikaner würden NIEMALS Asiaten mehr Punkte geben als Schwarzen, weil das politisch unkorrekt wäre.  Ein gutes Beispiel hier ist die Einstellungspolitik bei Google, asiatische Männer stehen gleichauf mit weißen Männern, sind also gefälligst NICHT einzustellen, wenn es andere Ethnien oder zumindest Geschlechter als Alternative gibt, selbst wenn die nich gleich qualifiziert sind. 

Dieses Tool ist nicht nur nicht zu ende gedacht es ist auch absichtlich rassistisch gestaltet, weil sich die Wertungen nach aktuellen politischen Wertvorstellungen  richten und nach nichts anderem.



Zybba schrieb:


> Das scheinen viele hier einfach nicht verstanden zu haben.


Doch, ich habe das z.B. verstanden, und dieses Tool macht das ja aber gerade NICHT! 
Was richtig wäre habe ich in meinem vorletzten Post angeführt: https://forum.pcgames.de/threads/ac...versitaets-werkzeug-aus.9412324/post-10436311


----------



## Frullo (17. Mai 2022)

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich diesen penetranten Kulturkampf leid. Die mediale Darstellung von Diversität sollte nicht den Vorrang gegenüber inhaltlicher Qualität einnehmen - was aber oft genug der Fall ist. Das tut der Förderung von Diversität meines Erachtens keinen gefallen, weil es dann den fahlen Beigeschmack von gewinnorientiertem Opportunismus hat. Ich will in Büchern gute Geschichten lesen, in Filmen gute Geschichten sehen, in Spielen gute Geschichten erleben. Dabei dürfen - vielleicht sogar sollen - die Charaktere durchaus divers sein. Aber es muss zwingend im Kontext der Geschichte passen - und im Idealfall wird es die Geschichte sogar bereichern.


----------



## xaan (17. Mai 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt bin ich diesen penetranten Kulturkampf leid. Die mediale Darstellung von Diversität sollte nicht den Vorrang gegenüber inhaltlicher Qualität einnehmen - was aber oft genug der Fall ist.



Ich denke es ist ein Fehlschluss zu glauben, Diversität stünde in einem kausalen Verhältnis zu Qualität. WIll sagen: Diversität verursacht keine sinkende Qualität und umgekehrt genauso wenig. Billige Produktionen die sich am Zeitgeist orientieren um Geld abzugreifen hat es schon immer gegeben. Der penetrante Kulturkampf wäre sofort beendet, wenn sich Leute nicht mehr von dem was sie als zu viel Diversität empfinden getriggert fühlen würden.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (17. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Denk doch stattdessen einfach mal an ein Thermomenter. 30 Grad ist nicht inhärent besser als 20 Grad. Es ist nur eine Darstellung des Abstands vom Nullpunkt.


Wenn ich gerade an den Thermometer Einsatzzweck beim Menschen denke möchte ich Dir da massiv widersprechen. 😋


----------



## xaan (17. Mai 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Wenn ich gerade an den Thermometer Einsatzzweck beim Menschen denke möchte ich Dir da massiv widersprechen. 😋


Sorry, aber den Gedankengang raff ich nicht.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Doch, ich habe das z.B. verstanden, und dieses Tool macht das ja aber gerade NICHT!
> Was richtig wäre habe ich in meinem vorletzten Post angeführt: https://forum.pcgames.de/threads/ac...versitaets-werkzeug-aus.9412324/post-10436311



Die Annahme, die Zahlenwerte wären eine Aussage über den Wert von Personen ist allein deine Interpretation. Und da ist es auch sinnlos zu diskutieren wie weit schwarze Hautfarbe oder asiatische Herkunft vom Nullpunkt entfernt sein sollte, solange wir uns darüber einig sind, DASS sie vom Nullpunkt entfernt sind.


----------



## Frullo (17. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Ich denke es ist ein Fehlschluss zu glauben, Diversität stünde in einem kausalen Verhältnis zu Qualität. WIll sagen: Diversität verursacht keine sinkende Qualität und umgekehrt genauso wenig. Billige Produktionen die sich am Zeitgeist orientieren um Geld abzugreifen hat es schon immer gegeben. Der penetrante Kulturkampf wäre sofort beendet, wenn sich Leute nicht mehr von dem was sie als zu viel Diversität empfinden getriggert fühlen würden.


Sie kann durchaus abträglich sein: Weibliche Kampfeinheiten in einem Shooter der im 2. Weltkrieg spielt, beispielsweise.


----------



## Calewin (17. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind wir alle nur zu sehr darauf trainiert, Zahlenwerte im Kontext von Schulnoten zu begreifen. Denk doch stattdessen einfach mal an ein Thermomenter. 30 Grad ist nicht inhärent besser als 20 Grad. Es ist nur eine Darstellung des Abstands vom Nullpunkt.


Vielleicht ist auch der Vergleich mit der Temeperaturangabe eines Thermometers überhaupt nicht angebracht.
Wenn es, wie du immer betonst, um Abweichungen von irgendeinem Normwert geht. Null Grad Celsius ist kein Normwert.
Es gibt überhaupt keinen Normwert bei der Temperatur.
Du kannst für dich einen Normwert definieren und die gemessene Temperatur gibt dann die Abweichung von diesem, von dir selbst definierten Wert an.
Was hat dann diese Abweichung für eine Aussagekraft? Gar keine, denn mein Normwert oder der eines beliebigen anderen, kann ganz anders sein.
Solange also die Werte in dem Tool völlig willkürlich ausgewählt sind, haben auch die Ergebnisse der Auswertung überhaupt keine Aussagekraft. Ich weiß nicht, was daran so schwer zu verstehen ist. Mit Mathematik und Statistik hat das jedenfalls überhaupt nichts zu tun.
Wenn ich mich an den Straßenrand setze und die Automarken registriere, die an mir vorbei fahren und vergebe dann völlig aus der Luft gegriffen für einen Volkswagen 0 Punkte, für einen Opel 3, einen BMW 5 und so weiter und das dann hinterher auswerte, bekomme ich zwar auch ein Ergebnis, aber es ist zu nichts zu gebrauchen, weil es überhaupt nichts aussagt.


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Die Annahme, die Zahlenwerte wären eine Aussage über den Wert von Personen ist allein deine Interpretation. Und da ist es auch sinnlos zu diskutieren wie weit schwarze Hautfarbe oder asiatische Herkunft vom Nullpunkt entfernt sein sollte, solange wir uns darüber einig sind, DASS sie vom Nullpunkt entfernt sind.


Zunächst, ich halte JEDE Art der wertenden Einstufung für rassistisch bzw. sexistisch. Das hatte ich auch deutlich so gesagt. 

Die von mir genutzten Werte basieren auf dem Bevölkerungsanteil der jeweiligen Ethnien bzw. Geschlechter in den USA.   Diese Werte, wenn man so ein Werkzeug macht, wären die einzig validen meiner Ansicht nach. Die in dem Tool genutzten Werte sind rein willkürlich und rein auf politischer Ideologie basierend und deswegen noch einmal eine ganze Ecke schlimmer.


----------



## xaan (17. Mai 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Sie kann durchaus abträglich sein: Weibliche Kampfeinheiten in einem Shooter der im 2. Weltkrieg spielt, beispielsweise.


Während gleichzeitig magische Selbstheilungskräfte in Deckung oder sofortige Wiederbelebung durch Medics nicht abträglich ist...



Calewin schrieb:


> Null Grad Celsius ist kein Normwert. Es gibt überhaupt keinen Normwert bei der Temperatur.


Null grad Celsius wurde exakt genau so arbiträr festgelegt wie der Nullpunkt in Activisions Tool. Das ist Teil meines Punktes.


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Null grad Celsius exakt genau so arbiträr festgelegt wie der Nullpunkt in Activisions Tool. Das ist Teil meines Punktes.


Nein, ist es ja gerade nicht. Null Grad Celsius folgt einer Logik, Activisions Tool einer Ideologie bei der Festlegung der Werte.


----------



## xaan (17. Mai 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nein, ist es ja gerade nicht. Null Grad Celsius folgt einer Logik, Activisions Tool einer Ideologie bei der Festlegung der Werte.


Den aktuellen Zustand von DIversität in Spielen als Nullpunkt herzunehmen ist ebenfalls eine Logik, ob es dir passt oder nicht.


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Den aktuellen Zustand von DIversität in Spielen als Nullpunkt herzunehmen ist ebenfalls eine Logik, ob es dir passt oder nicht.


Wo ist der denn, dieser Nullpunkt. Du musst ihn mir schon genau definieren. 
Wenn ich mir aktuelle westliche Spiele so anschaue ist genau wie bei Filmen und TV Serien der Anteil der Ethnien absolut nicht an der prozentualen Gegebenheit der Bevölkerung ausgerichtet, Minderheiten sind eindeutig stark überrepräsentiert. Andere Ethnien werden gleich fast vollständig ignoriert.


----------



## Frullo (17. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Während gleichzeitig magische Selbstheilungskräfte in Deckung oder sofortige Wiederbelebung durch Medics nicht abträglich ist...


Spielmechanik und Setting sind zwei unterschiedliche Bereiche: Während ein zweiwöchiger Aufenthalt im Lazarett dem Spielerlebnis wohl eher abträglich wäre, ist es ein realistisch(er)es Setting - also ohne weibliche Kampfeinheiten die in den Ardennen in Stellung gehen - nicht.


----------



## Calewin (17. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Null grad Celsius wurde exakt genau so arbiträr festgelegt wie der Nullpunkt in Activisions Tool. Das ist Teil meines Punktes.


Nein, das stimmt nicht. Abweichungen, die Activisions Tool ergeben, folgen keiner Logik, denn die zugrunde liegenden  Werte sind willkürlich festgelegt. Damit meine ich nicht den Ausgangswert, von mir aus nenn ihn Nullpunkt, sondern das anschließend folgende Punktesystem.


xaan schrieb:


> Den aktuellen Zustand von DIversität in Spielen als Nullpunkt herzunehmen ist ebenfalls eine Logik, ob es dir passt oder nicht.


Welche Logik soll das sein?


----------



## xaan (17. Mai 2022)

Calewin schrieb:


> Nein, das stimmt nicht. Abweichungen, die Activisions Tool ergeben, folgen keiner Logik, denn die zugrunde liegenden  Werte sind willkürlich festgelegt.


Ebenso wie die Abweichung von 1 °C zu 2°C willkürlich ist. Gefrierpunkt als 0 und Siedepunkt als 100 festzulegen ist ja kein Naturgesetzt. Das hat jemand einfach so entschieden, weil er es für sinnvoll hielt. Andere Temperaturskalen folgen anderen Gedankengängen. Es ist die Willkür des Erschaffers.



Frullo schrieb:


> Spielmechanik und Setting sind zwei unterschiedliche Bereiche: Während ein zweiwöchiger Aufenthalt im Lazarett dem Spielerlebnis wohl eher abträglich wäre, ist es ein realistisch(er)es Setting - also ohne weibliche Kampfeinheiten die in den Ardennen in Stellung gehen - nicht.


Da reden wir jetzt aber über Geschmack. Du kannst gerne deinen Geschmack haben, aber erwarte nicht, dass er universell geteilt wird.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wo ist der denn, dieser Nullpunkt. Du musst ihn mir schon genau definieren.


Ich bin nicht der Programmierer dieses Tools und kann nicht in deren Köpfe gucken um zu sehen, nach welchem Gedankengang sie ihren Nullpunkt gefunden haben.


----------



## Calewin (17. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Ebenso wie die Abweichung von 1 °C zu 2°C willkürlich ist. Gefrierpunkt als 0 und Siedepunkt als 100 festzulegen ist ja kein Naturgesetzt. Das hat jemand einfach so entschieden, weil er es für sinnvoll hielt. Andere Temperaturskalen folgen anderen Gedankengängen. Es ist die Willkür des Erschaffers.


Ist es nicht. Die Grad Celsius Skala folgt physikalischen Eigenschaften beispielsweise.
Null Grad und 100 Grad sind bei Wasser die Übergänge zu Aggregatszustandsänderungen. Das folgt sehr wohl einer Logik und ist alles andere als willkürlich festgelegt. Die Abweichung von 1 Grad zu 2 Grad ist doch nicht willkürlich.
Und können wir jetzt bitte damit aufhören, fest definierte Skalierungen heranzuziehen. Bist es nicht oft du, der bei anderen den Vergleich (Whataboutism) stets verurteilt? Tust es aber selber die ganze Zeit.
Also ganz konkret, welche Aussagekraft hat das Ergebnis einer Auswertung, wenn die zugrunde liegenden Werte keinerlei mathematischen, naturwissenschaftlichen oder logischen Schemata folgen? Kann irgendjemand erklären, weshalb ein Schwarzer eine andere Gewichtung hat, als ein Asiat oder weißer Europäer? Weshalb ein heterosexueller Mensch einen anderen Wert als ein Homosexueller hat? Damit bekomme ich kein aussagekräftiges Ergebnis, nur eins, was gerade höchst opportun ist.


----------



## Frullo (17. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Da reden wir jetzt aber über Geschmack. Du kannst gerne deinen Geschmack haben, aber erwarte nicht, dass er universell geteilt wird.


Du willst jetzt aber nicht ernsthaft behaupten, irgendjemand würde tatsächlich einen Shooter spielen, bei dem er oder sie bei einer Verletzung zwei Wochen warten muss, bis er oder sie weiterspielen darf? 
Anders ausgedrückt: Inwieweit bei einem Spiel Kompromisse in Sachen Realismus eingegangen werden, sollte im Wesentlichen davon abhängen, wann zu viel Realismus dem Spielspass abträglich wird. An diesem Kompromiss kommt kein Spiel mit realistischem Setting vorbei. Das Einführen weiblicher Kampfeinheiten in einem WW2-Setting hat jedoch nichts mit Spielmechanik zu tun - was kein generelles Argument gegen weibliche Kampfeinheiten ist, sondern eines in diesem besonderen, historischen Setting. In anderen Settings - meinetwegen gar in einem WW2-Setting in einem Parallel-Universum, oder in jedem anderen x-beliebigen was-wäre-wenn-Szenario - ist gegen weibliche Kampfeinheiten nichts einzuwenden. Aber bei einem Spiel, welches den historischen zweiten Weltkrieg als Basis nimmt, ist die Einführung dieser Diversität einfach nur störend.
Man kann natürlich diese Art von Störung ignorieren und im Namen der stets zu fördernden Diversität sogar als etwas Gutes ansehen. Aber man sollte dann vielleicht etwas Verständnis für diejenige aufbringen, die oft genug den Vorwurf der Geschichtsklittung über sich haben ergehen lassen und dasselbe in einem solchen Fall bemängeln.


----------



## xaan (17. Mai 2022)

Calewin schrieb:


> Ist es nicht. Die Grad Celsius Skala folgt physikalischen Eigenschaften beispielsweise.


Die Entscheidung, den Gefrierpunkt als 0 zu definieren und den SIedepunkt als 100 ist selbstverständlich willkürlich. Zumal sich beides je nach Druck ändern kann. Wenn du jetzt behaupten willst, die Entwickler des Tools bei Activision hätten sich keine Gedanken darüber gemacht wie sie ihren Nullpunkt finden, dann ist das allerdings auch zu beweisen.



Frullo schrieb:


> Du willst jetzt aber nicht ernsthaft behaupten, irgendjemand würde tatsächlich einen Shooter spielen, bei dem er oder sie bei einer Verletzung zwei Wochen warten muss, bis er oder sie weiterspielen darf?



Das Survivalgenre erfreut sich afaik durchaus Beliebtheit.
Aber davon abgesehen ist mein Punkt eigentlich, dass jede Person eine andere Vorstellung davon hat, welches Feature die Immersion bricht. Für mich gibt es da keinen Unterschied zwischen Sofortheilung und weiblichen Soldaten.


----------



## Calewin (17. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung, den Gefrierpunkt als 0 zu definieren und den SIedepunkt als 100 ist selbstverständlich willkürlich. Zumal sich beides je nach Druck ändern kann. Wenn du jetzt behaupten willst, die Entwickler des Tools bei Activision hätten sich keine Gedanken darüber gemacht wie sie ihren Nullpunkt finden, dann ist das allerdings auch zu beweisen.


Ja, Herr Oberlehrer. Ich bin durchaus physikalisch sehr bewandert und weiß das. Ich ging davon aus, dass das keiner weiteren Erläuterung bedarf. Und darum geht es auch gar nicht.
Herrgottnochmal, es geht nicht um den Nullpunkt dieses Tools, sondern um die Zahlen danach, zum hundertsten Mal!
Wie oft soll ich das noch schreiben. Liest du auch wirklich das, was ich schreibe. Mir scheint, du pickst dir etwas heraus und reißt es aus dem Kontext.
Lies bitte meinen letzten Post nochmal und beantworte die Frage am Ende, denn das ist der Dreh- und Angelpunkt und nicht ein Scheiss-Thermometer.


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung, den Gefrierpunkt als 0 zu definieren und den SIedepunkt als 100 ist selbstverständlich willkürlich. Zumal sich beides je nach Druck ändern kann. Wenn du jetzt behaupten willst, die Entwickler des Tools bei Activision hätten sich keine Gedanken darüber gemacht wie sie ihren Nullpunkt finden, dann ist das allerdings auch zu beweisen.


Noch einmal, die führtest andere Skalen an, etwa Fahrenheit. Sie alle folgen einer LOGIK. Bei Celsius eben die Aggregatszustandsänderung von Wasser bei 0 und 100 Grad. Das ist klar verständlich und logisch.

Ich bat dich jetzt oben allerdings schon einmal mir mitzuteilen, wo eine solche Logik bei dem Activision-Blizzard Tool zu finden ist. Ich hab die sinnvollste mögliche Logik aufgeführt, die dieses Tool aber ja gerade nicht nutzt. Dann erkläre mal, welcher Logik dieses Tool folgt und vor allem wie das mathematisch definiert ist. 

Ich sehe da nur einen Haufen Rassismus und Sexismus aber keinerlei Sinn und Verstand bei der Punktevergabe.

Wobei mein Beispiel ja auch nur für die USA gilt, für ein weltweites Spiel müssten auch weltweite Werte herangezogen werden. Dann sehen die Schwarzen als zweitgrößte Mehrheit weit vor den Weißen allerdings recht schlecht aus bei der Punktevergabe.


----------



## Calewin (17. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Während gleichzeitig magische Selbstheilungskräfte in Deckung oder sofortige Wiederbelebung durch Medics nicht abträglich ist...


Mit dem Unterschied, dass es Medics - auch auf dem Schlachtfeld - gab, Frauen hingegen gar nicht.


----------



## xaan (17. Mai 2022)

Calewin schrieb:


> Herrgottnochmal, es geht nicht um den Nullpunkt dieses Tools, sondern um die Zahlen danach, zum hundertsten Mal!



Erstens kann ich nicht in die Köpfe der Leute schauen um zu sehen welche Gedanken sie gehabt haben als sie die Zahlen zugewiesen haben. Zweitens ist es völlig irrelevant wie groß die Entfernung zum Nullpunkt ist, denn hauptsächlicher Sinne ist ja einfach nur darzustellen, dass überhaupt eine Entfernung zum Nullpunkt existiert.



Calewin schrieb:


> Mit dem Unterschied, dass es Medics - auch auf dem Schlachtfeld - gab, Frauen hingegen gar nicht.


Der Stein des Anstoßes ist nicht die Existenz von Medics sondern deren Sofortheilungs-/Wiederbelebungskräfte.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Noch einmal, die führtest andere Skalen an, etwa Fahrenheit. Sie alle folgen einer LOGIK. Bei Celsius eben die Aggregatszustandsänderung von Wasser bei 0 und 100 Grad. Das ist klar verständlich und logisch.
> 
> Ich bat dich jetzt oben allerdings schon einmal mir mitzuteilen, wo eine solche Logik bei dem Activision-Blizzard Tool zu finden ist.



Ne du, die Beweislast kehren wir hier mal nicht um. Wenn du der Meiung bist, die Programmierer des Tools hätten sich bei der Erschaffung ihrer Skala keine logischen Gedanken gemacht, dann beweise du das mal. Ich gestehe allenfalls noch ein, dass das Kriterium hier keine harten Naturgesetze sind und deshalb Spielraum für INterpretation lassen. Das allein sehe ich aber nicht als ausreichenden Kritikpunkt. Sonst könnten wir ja auch gleich jede Wissenschaft abschaffen, die sich nicht im Bereich von harten Naturgesetzen befindet. Byebye Psychologie, Politik, Archäologie....


----------



## Calewin (17. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> …Immersion bricht. Für mich gibt es da keinen Unterschied zwischen Sofortheilung und weiblichen Soldaten.


Ja stimmt, die beiden Sachen sind sich so dermaßen ähnlich, dass ich sie auch ständig verwechsle.


xaan schrieb:


> Erstens kann ich nicht in die Köpfe der Leute schauen um zu sehen welche Gedanken sie gehabt haben als sie die Zahlen zugewiesen haben. Zweitens ist es völlig irrelevant wie groß die Entfernung zum Nullpunkt ist, denn hauptsächlicher Sinne ist ja einfach nur darzustellen, dass überhaupt eine Entfernung zum Nullpunkt existiert.


Und was genau wird daraus abgeleitet, wenn der Entfernungswert auf Zahlen basiert, die willkürlich festgelegt wurden? WAS GENAU WILL DIESES VERDAMMTE TOOL?
Dass überhaupt eine Entfernung zum Nullpunkt existiert. Das kann ich auch ohne rassistisches Tool sagen.


----------



## Frullo (17. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Aber davon abgesehen ist mein Punkt eigentlich, dass jede Person eine andere Vorstellung davon hat, welches Feature die Immersion bricht. Für mich gibt es da keinen Unterschied zwischen Sofortheilung und weiblichen Soldaten.


Und ich habe Dir erklärt, warum andere / viele / wenige / eine mehr oder weniger signifikante Anzahl an Leuten diese von der Begründung her unterschiedlichen Einbussen an Realismus (Anpassung der Spielmechanik vs. Verfälschung des historischen Settings) durchaus nachvollziehbar unterschiedlich bewerten.
Natürlich ist es Dein gutes Recht, beide Einbussen als gleichwertig zu erachten - genauso wie es der anderen gutes Recht ist, diese unterschiedlich zu bewerten.

Ohne sich den Vorwurf gefallen zu lassen, getriggert worden zu sein.


----------



## xaan (17. Mai 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es Dein gutes Recht, beide Einbussen als gleichwertig zu erachten - genauso wie es der anderen gutes Recht ist, diese unterschiedlich zu bewerten.
> 
> Ohne sich den Vorwurf gefallen zu lassen, getriggert worden zu sein.



Der Vorwurf getriggert zu sein fällt sicherlich nicht wenn jemand sagt "gefällt mir nicht" und achselzuckend weiter geht. Anders sieht es aus, wenn Leute sich ständig über "penetranten Kulturkampf" beklagen.


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Ne du, die Beweislast kehren wir hier mal nicht um. Wenn du der Meiung bist, die Programmierer des Tools hätten sich bei der Erschaffung ihrer Skala keine logischen Gedanken gemacht, dann beweise du das mal. Ich gestehe allenfalls noch ein, dass das Kriterium hier keine harten Naturgesetze sind und deshalb Spielraum für INterpretation lassen. Das allein sehe ich aber nicht als ausreichenden Kritikpunkt. Sonst könnten wir ja auch gleich jede Wissenschaft abschaffen, die sich nicht im Bereich von harten Naturgesetzen befindet. Byebye Psychologie, Politik, Archäologie....


Du verteidigst eine willkürliche Festsetzung, also musst du sie auch erklären. 

Ich hatte schon angeführt welchem Kriterium die Erschaffer des Tools gefolgt sind, nämlich ihrer politischen Ideologie. Und die hat KEINERLEI Logik dahinter, wie man an der Willkürlichkeit der Wertungen sehen kann. Die einzigen erkennbaren Muster sind, dass diese Wertungen rassistisch und sexistisch sind, sonst folgen sie keinerlei sinnhafter Bewertungsfolge. Und ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht, wieso ausgerechnet du hier Sexismus und Rassismus  so verteidigst, das erstaunt mich ziemlich.


----------



## xaan (17. Mai 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Du verteidigst eine willkürliche Festsetzung, also musst du sie auch erklären.



Du behauptest eine Willkürliche Festsetzung, die musst du zunächst erst mal nachweisen.


----------



## Frullo (17. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Der Vorwurf getriggert zu sein fällt sicherlich nicht wenn jemand sagt "gefällt mir nicht" und achselzuckend weiter geht. Anders sieht es aus, wenn Leute sich ständig über "penetranten Kulturkampf" beklagen.


Ein historisches Setting wie den zweiten Weltkrieg zwecks Einführung von Diversität zu verfälschen darf meiner Meinung nach durchaus als Penetranz betrachtet werden - nach wie vor ohne getriggert worden zu sein. Ich erachte es als kontraproduktiv, weil die dahinterstehende Motivation augenscheinlich nicht wirklich der Förderung von Diversität dienen soll, sondern der Erweiterung der potentiellen Kundschaft.
Förderung von Diversität ist eine gute Sache - das Wie bleibt aber für mich entscheidend.


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Du behauptest eine Willkürliche Festsetzung, die musst du zunächst erst mal nachweisen.


Das habe ich.
Frauen = 5, Männer = 0 Ergebnis: purer Sexismus ohne Logik und Verstand, rein Ideologie basierend.


----------



## xaan (17. Mai 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ein historisches Setting wie den zweiten Weltkrieg zwecks Einführung von Diversität zu verfälschen darf meiner Meinung nach durchaus als Penetranz betrachtet werden - nach wie vor ohne getriggert worden zu sein. Ich erachte es als kontraproduktiv, weil die dahinterstehende Motivation augenscheinlich nicht wirklich der Förderung von Diversität dienen soll, sondern der Erweiterung der potentiellen Kundschaft.
> Förderung von Diversität ist eine gute Sache - das Wie bleibt aber für mich entscheidend.



Achso, wenn du der Meinung bist das sei penetrant, dann muss es ja wohl so sein. Klar, man kann natürlich immer sagen es ginge ja nur um das WIE, nicht um das OB, wenn man für sich selbst beansprucht definieren zu können, ab wann das WIE akzeptabel ist. Aber so funktioniert das mit der Meinungs- und Kunstfreiheit eben nicht. Jedes WIE ist akzeptabel. Und wem's nicht passt, der ignoriert es halt.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das habe ich.
> Frauen = 5, Männer = 0 Ergebnis: purer Sexismus ohne Logik und Verstand, rein Ideologie basierend.



Weibliche Charaktere in Spielen sind sind nun mal seltener als männliche. Erst recht in Hauptrollen. Frauen weiter vom Nullpunkt zu entfernen als Männer ist daher absolut gerechtfertigt. Das ist keine Ideologie sondern eine realistische EInschätzung des Status Quo.


----------



## Frullo (17. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Achso, wenn du der Meinung bist das sei penetrant, dann muss es ja wohl so sein. Klar, man kann natürlich immer sagen es ginge ja nur um das WIE, nicht um das OB, wenn man für sich selbst beansprucht definieren zu können, ab wann das WIE akzeptabel ist. Aber so funktioniert das mit der Meinungs- und Kunstfreiheit eben nicht. Jedes WIE ist akzeptabel. Und wem's nicht passt, der ignoriert es halt.


Nö - zur Meinungsfreiheit gehört eben dann auch, dass ich es kritisieren darf, statt es einfach zu ignorieren. Zudem habe ich Dir nachvollziehbare Gründe genannt, warum die Verfälschung eines historischen Settings als penetrant empfunden werden kann. Insbesondere im Hinblick auf die Förderung von Diversität.


----------



## Calewin (17. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Weibliche Charaktere in Spielen sind sind nun mal seltener als männliche. Erst recht in Hauptrollen. Frauen weiter vom Nullpunkt zu entfernen als Männer ist daher absolut gerechtfertigt. Das ist keine Ideologie sondern eine realistische EInschätzung des Status Quo.


Ist es nicht.
Das ist hoch ideologisch.
Ich finde auch, dass ein Porsche 911 auf unseren Straßen völlig unterrepräsentiert ist.
Deshalb setze ich mich an eine beliebige Straße und vergebe jedem 911er 20 Punkte. Warum? Weil ich es kann und weil ich das völlig willkürlich festlege.
Einem Fiesta gebe ich 0 Punkte. Nach 3 Tagen werte ich aus.
Die 340 Fiestas sind zusammen leider immer noch bei Null, sind ja auch nie „Norm“,  aber die zwei 911er kommen auf 40 Punkte. Und ohne, dass jemand die Arithmetik dahinter kennt, würde ihm von außen der Eindruck vermittelt, dass es 20 Mal so viele Porsche gibt, als tatsächlich vorbeigefahren sind.
Das ist natürlich Bullshit und ein Tool, was so arbeitet, ist ebenso völliger Bullshit.


----------



## MarcHammel (17. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Es geht ja hier um Activision, nicht Guerilla.


Ist mir klar, spielt aber keine Rolle. Immerhin ist das hier mehr eine Grundsatzdebatte. 


xaan schrieb:


> Für Qualität sind die Entwickler natürlich weiterhin verantwortlich, Tool hin oder her. Jedes Werkzeug muss richtig eingesetzt werden.


Und du glaubst ernsthaft, das wird getan? 


xaan schrieb:


> Deswegen schrieb ich ja weiter oben: Bei Entwickler die jetzt schon stumpf nach Schablonen ihre Quoten erfüllen ist es egal ob sie so ein Tool haben oder nicht. Aber der umgekehrte Fall ist nicht zwingend. Nur weil da so ein Tool existiert gibt es keinen Automatismus, der Entwickler plötzlich zur Aufgabe von Qualität führt.


Umgekehrt wird aber genauso ein Schuh draus und mehrere Leute haben u.a. auch dir bereits erklärt, warum das so ist, bzw. durchaus sein könnte. Die Qualität ist bereits gesunken und ein vermeintlich transparentes Tool, das dem Entwickler zeigt, was am ehesten "von der Norm" abweicht, kann auch durchaus dafür genutzt werden, um Diversität noch öfter und noch stumpfsinniger mit dem Holzhammer voran zu bringen. 

Abgesehen davon, dass das ganze System dieses Tools willkürlich wirkt und kein Schwein weiß, wie man auf diese Zahlen kommt. 

Wenn man vom Nullpunkt ausgeht: Welche Kriterien müssen denn genau erfüllt sein, dass z.B. das Attribut "lesbisch" 10(?) Punkte bekommt? Wie kommt man konkret auf diese Zahl? Und ist ein (ich übertreibe jetzt mal bewusst) lesbischer Transgender, muslimischen Glaubens und mit jüdisch-afrikanischer Abstammung (nach Zahlen wäre das ja durchaus möglich, oder hat das Tool Grenzen?) dann noch divers oder einfach nur eine respektlose Karikatur? 



xaan schrieb:


> Es ist ein gutes Werkzeug um aufzudecken, wenn die Entwickler un- und unterbewusst in bestimmten Stereotypen festhängen. Erkennbar an einer geringen Punktzahl. Der erste Schritt etwas besser zu machen ist die Erkenntnis, dass überhaupt ein Problem existiert. Und dieses Tool hilft bei dieser Erkenntnis.


Die (berechtigte) Befürchtung ist doch, dass genau deswegen weiter Stereotype geschaffen werden. Vielleicht sogar noch mehr. Wie oft denn noch? Soll ich noch mehr Beispiele liefern, die schon ohne so ein Tool diverse, aber absolut klischeehafte und stereotypische Charaktere beinhalten? Wie kommt man denn bitte auf den Trichter, dass das durch das Tool plötzlich anders werden soll?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (17. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Sorry, aber den Gedankengang raff ich nicht.


Wenn Du mal kurzzeitig eine Körpertemperatur von 30°C oder 20°C hast wirst Du daran denken das der Unterschied massiv relevant ist bezüglich der Wahrscheinlichkeit von Folgeschäden.



xaan schrieb:


> Den aktuellen Zustand von DIversität in Spielen als Nullpunkt herzunehmen ist ebenfalls eine Logik, ob es dir passt oder nicht.


Welchen "aktuellen Zustand" ?
Den von Heute, Gestern, letzte Woche, nächste Woche, ... vor 10 Jahren ... in 10 Jahren ?🙄


"Aktuell" ist fließend und derzeit werden wie schon hier erwähnt Minderheiten dermaßen überrepräsentiert, das man schon von Diskriminierung der breiten Masse reden kann. 🤔
Produktiv und Zielführend ist da nichts mehr dran, die Wahrscheinlichkeit das es eine für Diversität negativen Beigeschmack haben wird steigt zunehmend.


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Weibliche Charaktere in Spielen sind sind nun mal seltener als männliche. Erst recht in Hauptrollen. Frauen weiter vom Nullpunkt zu entfernen als Männer ist daher absolut gerechtfertigt. Das ist keine Ideologie sondern eine realistische EInschätzung des Status Quo.



Ich sehe momentan eher das Gegenteil, fast alle (großen) westlichen Spiele haben inzwischen weibliche Heldinnen, ein Teil lässt die Wahl aber nur wenige haben nur einen Mann als Helden, das sind dann auch noch oft Lizenzspiele wie Spider-man. 

Das wäre dann aber eine Einteilung basierend auf vorhandenen Spielen. Selbst dann wäre die 5 für Frauen im Vergleich zu Non-Binary, Transsexuellen oder Hermaphroditen aber viel zu hoch, da diese anteilsmäßig viel, viel seltener als Frauen als Heldenhauptrolle vorkommen. Hermaphroditen etwa finden sich unter der Bezeichnung Futa bzw. Futanari nur selten in fast ausschließlich asiatischen Titeln. 

Wenn die Einteilung aber nicht auf Spielen basiert sondern auf der Realität sieht die Sache eben schon wieder ganz anders aus und dann müssten Frauen eben auch weniger Punkte bekommen als Männer.


----------



## xaan (17. Mai 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Nö - zur Meinungsfreiheit gehört eben dann auch, dass ich es kritisieren darf, statt es einfach zu ignorieren.


Oh, sorry, den unterschwelligen Wunsch es solle anders gemacht werden, der in der Bezeichnung "penetranter Kulturkampf" mitschwingt, den habe ich mir vermutlich eingebildet.



Frullo schrieb:


> Zudem habe ich Dir nachvollziehbare Gründe genannt, warum die Verfälschung eines historischen Settings als penetrant empfunden werden kann. Insbesondere im Hinblick auf die Förderung von Diversität.


Du hast mir gut erklärt, dass du die Meinung hast, die du hast. Die muss aber niemand teilen.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich sehe momentan eher das Gegenteil, fast alle (großen) westlichen Spiele haben inzwischen weibliche Heldinnen, ein Teil lässt die Wahl aber nur wenige haben nur einen Mann als Helden, das sind dann auch noch oft Lizenzspiele wie Spider-man.


Ich fang' jetzt nicht an Statistiken selbst zu erstellen um die Diskussion am Leben zu halten. Wenn du meinst, na ok. Hast gewonnen. Nimm dir n Keks.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (17. Mai 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ein historisches Setting wie den zweiten Weltkrieg zwecks Einführung von Diversität zu verfälschen darf meiner Meinung nach durchaus als Penetranz betrachtet werden - nach wie vor ohne getriggert worden zu sein. Ich erachte es als kontraproduktiv, weil die dahinterstehende Motivation augenscheinlich nicht wirklich der Förderung von Diversität dienen soll, sondern der Erweiterung der potentiellen Kundschaft.
> Förderung von Diversität ist eine gute Sache - das Wie bleibt aber für mich entscheidend.


Eben !
Man kann eine Wikingergeschichte auch durchaus aus Sicht einer Schildmaid schreiben und bei vielen anderen Thematiken funktioniert das ebenso gut.
Eine Heldin im WW2 Setting ?
Als Spion, im Widerstand ... kein Problem, aber als Special Forces Offizier ... geht nicht ernsthaft außer in einer Parallelwelt. 😉


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Ich fang' jetzt nicht an Statistiken selbst zu erstellen um die Diskussion am Leben zu halten. Wenn du meinst, na ok. Hast gewonnen. Nimm dir n Keks.


Damit hat sich also deine Verteidigung der 5 gegen die 0 in Luft aufgelöst. 
Was bleibt dir jetzt noch um diesen Schwachsinn zu verteidigen? Dass du keine Ahnung hast den Sexismus und Rassismus in Werte zu fassen aber gut findest?


----------



## Calewin (17. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Du hast mir gut erklärt, dass du die Meinung hast, die du hast. Die muss aber niemand teilen.


Müssen nicht, aber ich tue es. Bin ich halt niemand. ^^


xaan schrieb:


> Ich fang' jetzt nicht an Statistiken selbst zu erstellen um die Diskussion am Leben zu halten. Wenn du meinst, na ok. Hast gewonnen. Nimm dir n Keks.


Nein, aber diese unsinnigen Vergleiche mit einem Thermometer zum Beispiel hast du ins Spiel gebracht, sonst keiner.

Mir fällt da grad noch was ein. Dieses Tool berücksichtigt auch in kleinster Weise, ob zum Beispiel jemand, der einen weiblichen Charakter auswählt, auch tatsächlich eine Frau ist. Das macht das Ganze noch unsinniger, als es sowieso schon ist. Kam schon öfters vor, dass ich einen weiblichen Charakter gespielt habe, bei Mass Effect zum Beispiel.


----------



## Weltende (17. Mai 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wo hast du die Prozentwerte her? Oder waren das jetzt nur ausgedachte Beispiele?
> 
> Dieses Tool ist nicht nur nicht zu ende gedacht es ist auch absichtlich rassistisch gestaltet, weil sich die Wertungen nach aktuellen politischen Wertvorstellungen  richten und nach nichts anderem.


Ja die Wete waren jetzt natürlich nur ausgedacht, aber es ist davon auszugehen dass das nicht alles willkürlich ist. Ähnlich wie beim Siedepunkt von Wasser, hast du auch hier Faktoren. Und das ist nunmal vermutlich die aktuelle Repräsentation der Bevölkergruppen.

Das ist natürlich nicht leicht zu messen, aber es gibt Statistiken über alles. Wenn du echte Zahlen willst kann man folgende nehmen.

Weiße Amerikaner (nicht hispanisch)              60,4 %
Hispanics und Latinos (jeder Ethnie)              18,3 %
Afroamerikaner                                                           13,4 %
Asiatische Amerikaner                                            5,9 %
Multiethnische Amerikaner                                   2,7 %
Indianer Nordamerikas und Ureinwohner Alaskas                            1,3 %
Indigene Hawaiianer oder andere pazifischer Inselbewohner   0,2 %

Und Schwupps hast du einen handfesten Schwellenwert/Aggregatszustand
In meinen vorherigen Beispiel der Punkteberechnung währen weiße Amerikaner immer noch 4 Punkte, Asiaten 9,5 und Hawaiianer sogar 10 Punkte.

Das Tool ist sicherlich auch nur für den amerikanischen Markt. In jedem anderen Markt würde man sicherlich auch andere Werte einpflegen. Wenn du es rein mathematisch betrachtest, ist das nicht wirklich rassistisch, sondern nur die Auswertung von Statistiken anhand realer Bevölkerungsverteilung. Du bekommst also als Beispiel vielleicht 8,5 Punkte, weil du schwarz bist, aber halt nur weil schwarze unterrepräsentiert sind und nicht weil das rassistisch ist. Alle ziehen immer so schnell die Rassismus Karte.

Meiner Meinung nach würde es insgesamt aber sinnvoller sein, wenn man eine realistische Verteilung anstrebt. Also wenn ich jetzt ein Spiel mache, das in den USA spielt, dann könnten halt 60 % weiße Amerikaner sein und 18 % Hispanic und 6 % Asiatisch etc. Kann man natürlich beliebig mit anderen Faktoren erweitern, wie Alter, Sexualität, Körperbau - zu allen gibt es handfeste Statistiken.

Alles andere ein den Vordergrund zu zerren nur weil es diverser ist, verzerrt halt die Realität. Spätestens dann wird es divers der Norm anzugehören.


----------



## xaan (17. Mai 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Damit hat sich also deine Verteidigung der 5 gegen die 0 in Luft aufgelöst.
> Was bleibt dir jetzt noch um diesen Schwachsinn zu verteidigen? Dass du keine Ahnung hast den Sexismus und Rassismus in Werte zu fassen aber gut findest?


Ich möchte mal zum Abschluss noch anmerken, dass auch die Behauptung weibliche Charaktere seien mittlerweile gleich häufig in Spielen vertreten wie männliche, natürlich auch genau das ist: eine Behauptung. Du hast dafür ebensowenig Nachweis geliefert - aber erwartet das ich es mit einer Datenbasis widerlege, die ich genausowenig habe wie du...

Aber hey, tu mal schön arrogant vom hohen Ross herunter. Das kommt immer gut und animiert richtig dazu, sachlich mit dir zu diskutieren.


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal zum Abschluss noch anmerken, dass auch die Behauptung weibliche Charaktere seien mittlerweile gleich häufig in Spielen vertreten wie männliche, natürlich auch genau das ist: eine Behauptung. Du hast dafür ebensowenig Nachweis geliefert - aber erwartet das ich es mit einer Datenbasis widerlege, die ich genausowenig habe wie du...
> 
> Aber hey, tu mal schön arrogant vom hohen Ross herunter. Das kommt immer gut und animiert richtig dazu, sachlich mit dir zu diskutieren.


Dann werfe doch einen Blick auf die aktuellen Spiele. Nimm einfach Triple A Titel. God of War und Spider-Man sind die einzigen mit männlichen Helden, die mir auf Anhieb einfallen. Selbst Uncharted bietet inzwischen spielbare weibliche Figuren. Einfach mal die Augen aufmachen anstelle beleidigte Leberwurst zu spielen.



Weltende schrieb:


> Ja die Wete waren jetzt natürlich nur ausgedacht, aber es ist davon auszugehen dass das nicht alles willkürlich ist. Ähnlich wie beim Siedepunkt von Wasser, hast du auch hier Faktoren. Und das ist nunmal vermutlich die aktuelle Repräsentation der Bevölkergruppen.
> 
> Das ist natürlich nicht leicht zu messen, aber es gibt Statistiken über alles. Wenn du echte Zahlen willst kann man folgende nehmen.
> 
> ...



Ja, das hatte ich ja auch "vorgeschlagen", das Problem ist jetzt aber ja, dass das Tool das nicht macht.


----------



## xaan (17. Mai 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dann werfe doch einen Blick auf die aktuellen Spiele.



Anekdotische Evidenz ist anekdotisch.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dann werfe doch einen Blick auf die aktuellen Spiele. Nimm einfach Triple A Titel.Selbst Uncharted bietet inzwischen spielbare weibliche Figuren.



4 Teile mit Nathan, einen mit Chloe. Damit ist erwiesen, du liegst falsch.


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Anekdotische Evidenz ist anekdotisch.


Ignoranz der Realität ist symptomatisch.


----------



## MrFob (17. Mai 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dann werfe doch einen Blick auf die aktuellen Spiele. Nimm einfach Triple A Titel. God of War und Spider-Man sind die einzigen mit männlichen Helden, die mir auf Anhieb einfallen. Selbst Uncharted bietet inzwischen spielbare weibliche Figuren. Einfach mal die Augen aufmachen anstelle beleidigte Leberwurst zu spielen.
> 
> 
> 
> Ja, das hatte ich ja auch "vorgeschlagen", das Problem ist jetzt aber ja, dass das Tool das nicht macht.


Das beste Video, dass ich bisher ueber die Datenlage zur Frage "Sind Spiele in der Hinsicht 'Diversitaet' besser geworden?" gesehen habe war von dem Typen, der auch immer die Zero Punctuation Reviews macht:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2NfRCAXgcd0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Die Aussage gegen Ende: "[...] the flaw in this whole enterprise [is that] there are certain nuances that raw data cannot express." trifft es auch ganz gut fuer Blizzards Unterfangen hier.


----------



## Lawry (17. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Der Vorwurf getriggert zu sein fällt sicherlich nicht wenn jemand sagt "gefällt mir nicht" und achselzuckend weiter geht. Anders sieht es aus, wenn Leute sich ständig über "penetranten Kulturkampf" beklagen.


... was Dich offenbar triggered.


----------



## absturz (17. Mai 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Man kann Ideologie nicht mit Mathe berechnen, da die Festlegungen willkürlich sind. Mann = 0 und Frau = 5 ist absolut willkürlich. Hautfarbe Weiß = 0 und Hautfarbe Schwarz = 10 und alle anderen irgendwo dazwischen ist genauso willkürlich.
> 
> Vor allem sind diese Festlegungen auch noch falsch, da sie ja nicht mal die prozentuale Realität widerspiegeln. Das wäre  dann vielleicht ein Ansatz gewesen. Dann würde es aber so aussehen, Frau = 0, Mann = 1, ... Hermaphrodit = 10 oder bei Ethnien auf die USA bezogen Weiß = 0, Hispanisch = 1, Schwarz = 2, Asiaten = 3, Ureinwohner = 4 usw.
> 
> ...


ES WIRD KEINER BEWERTET


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Mai 2022)

absturz schrieb:


> ES WIRD KEINER BEWERTET


In dem aktuellem Tool wird eindeutig bewertet.


MrFob schrieb:


> Das beste Video, dass ich bisher ueber die Datenlage zur Frage "Sind Spiele in der Hinsicht 'Diversitaet' besser geworden?" gesehen habe war von dem Typen, der auch immer die Zero Punctuation Reviews macht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Video ist echt gut. 

Wobei mir die Spieleauswahl als Datengrundlage nicht so recht klar war, sie schien mir etwas sehr zufällig zu sein. Auch das Einsortieren war ja lustig anzuhören aber eben teils recht willkürlich, wenn nicht eindeutig.


----------



## Worrel (17. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind wir alle nur zu sehr darauf trainiert, Zahlenwerte im Kontext von Schulnoten zu begreifen. Denk doch stattdessen einfach mal an ein Thermomenter. 30 Grad ist nicht inhärent besser als 20 Grad. Es ist nur eine Darstellung des Abstands vom Nullpunkt.


Es geht darum, wie und wofür man welche Diagramme verwendet.
zB macht es keinerlei Sinn, die Hausnummern seiner Freunde in einer Grafik darzustellen, wie man sie bei Wahlen sieht, also in einem Balkendiagramm.
Trotzdem kann man das natürlich machen, aber dann sagt dir halt jeder, daß das Schwachsinn ist.

Und wenn man eine Skala verwendet, gibt es natürlich Aussagen über "mehr" oder "besser" die sich daraus ableiten lassen:
zB bei deinem Thermometer:
- für den Kühlschrank sind Temperaturen unter 8°/0° besser
- für Teewasser ist eine Temperatur >90° besser als nur 50°
- eine Raumtemperatur von 20° ist besser als 30°
- in einer Sauna aber nicht
- fürs Rasenmähen ist 20° besser als 30°

und Werte, die nahe an den Grenzwerten liegen, sind für das jeweilige "besser" auch noch akzeptabler als Werte, die an dem anderen Grenzwert liegen

So und jetzt versuch mal, derartige Aussagen über eine Skala, die Nordeuröpäer, Griechen, Spanier, Chinesen, Schwarze und Russen beinhaltet, zu erstellen.

Und wenn du fertig bist damit, kannst du mal begründen, was diese Leute, die allesamt zB in Düsseldorf geboren sind und genauso deutsch wie du und ich sind, auf irgendeiner solchen Skala zu suchen haben und wieso Person X jetzt weiter außen sein sollte als Person Y.


----------



## Calewin (17. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Anekdotische Evidenz ist anekdotisch.


Machst du doch auch unentwegt.
Suchst dir das raus, was gerade zu deiner Argumentation passt, aber oft weder Hand, noch Fuß hat und reißt Dinge aus dem Zusammenhang.


xaan schrieb:


> 4 Teile mit Nathan, einen mit Chloe. Damit ist erwiesen, du liegst falsch.


Weil Nathan im ersten Teil schon ein Mann war. Ja und?
Sollte er im 2-4 Teil einer spontanen Geschlechtsumwandlung unterzogen werden, nur damit es ja auch einer woken und aufmerksamkeits-besessenen Minderheit in den Kram passt?


----------



## MarcHammel (17. Mai 2022)

Weltende schrieb:


> Ja die Wete waren jetzt natürlich nur ausgedacht, aber es ist davon auszugehen dass das nicht alles willkürlich ist.


Aber solange nicht klar ist, wie man auf solche Zahlen kommt, ist das Ganze selbstverständlich zumindest kritisch zu betrachten.



Weltende schrieb:


> Alles andere ein den Vordergrund zu zerren nur weil es diverser ist, verzerrt halt die Realität. Spätestens dann wird es divers der Norm anzugehören.


Und im Bezug auf Spiele ersetzt man das Wort Realität einfach mit Glaubwürdigkeit.

Diversität muss halt auch passen. Und es muss auch sensibel und empathisch damit umgegangen werden, wenn man es thematisiert. Das ist vor allem abhängig vom Setting und der erzählten Story.  Das einzige Spiel, das annäherend entsprechend mit Diversität umgeht, ist _Tell me why_. Ansonsten fällt mir da keines ein.


----------



## Frullo (17. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Oh, sorry, den unterschwelligen Wunsch es solle anders gemacht werden, der in der Bezeichnung "penetranter Kulturkampf" mitschwingt, den habe ich mir vermutlich eingebildet.


Äh... ja... Kritik beinhaltet durchaus die Aussage, dass man es besser machen könnte - da ist überhaupt nichts unterschwellig.



xaan schrieb:


> Du hast mir gut erklärt, dass du die Meinung hast, die du hast. Die muss aber niemand teilen.


Du musst sie tatsächlich nicht teilen - wäre aber toll, wenn Du sie zumindest nachvollziehen könntest.


----------



## xaan (17. Mai 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Du musst sie tatsächlich nicht teilen - wäre aber toll, wenn Du sie zumindest nachvollziehen könntest.


Ich kann sie allenfalls auf der Ebene nachvollziehen, dass mich Fußball nervt und mir gestohlen bleiben kann. Deswegen gehe ich nun aber nicht hin und verlange, dass Fußballfans ihr Fantum nicht immer so offensiv in die Öffentlichkeit tragen / mir auf die Nase reiben sollen Wäre auch echt blöd, sowas zu verlangen.


----------



## MarcHammel (17. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Ich kann sie allenfalls auf der Ebene nachvollziehen, dass mich Fußball nervt und mir gestohlen bleiben kann. Deswegen gehe ich nun aber nicht hin und verlange, dass Fußballfans ihr Fantum nicht immer so offensiv in die Öffentlichkeit tragen / mir auf die Nase reiben sollen Wäre auch echt blöd, sowas zu verlangen.


Kann es sein, dass du hier die ganze Zeit was grundlegend missverstehst? Es geht hier nicht um das "Was?". Diversität ist schon richtig und wichtig. Es geht um das "Wie?"

Um mal bei deinem Fußballspiel zu bleiben: 

Was?: Fußball ist da. Fußball ist erfolgreich und hat Fans, die auch gern feiern, wenn ihre Mannschaft gewinnt. Emotionale Reaktionen sind bei Fans nicht unüblich.

Wie?: Fans feiern ausgelassen und besäufniserregend, werden auch mal laut und tragen ihr Fantum lautstark in die Öffentlichkeit. Das zu kritisieren ist legitim und du kannst selbstverständlich verlangen, dass das aufhört. Ob du Erfolg damit hast, steht natürlich auf einem anderen Blatt. 

Und die wenigsten hier dürften mir widersprechen, wenn ich sage, dass es hier nicht um Diversität an sich geht und dass das durchaus korrekt ist. Es geht um das "Wie?". Und vor allem in AAA-Titeln wird das Thema zumeist abgespeist, unsensibel behandelt und es wirkt durch und durch unglaubwürdig.


----------



## Calewin (17. Mai 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du hier die ganze Zeit was grundlegend missverstehst? Es geht hier nicht um das "Was?". Diversität ist schon richtig und wichtig. Es geht um das "Wie?"
> 
> Um mal bei deinem Fußballspiel zu bleiben:
> 
> ...


Völlig richtig.
Nicht was oder daß überhaupt, sondern das Wie.


----------



## xaan (17. Mai 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du hier die ganze Zeit was grundlegend missverstehst? Es geht hier nicht um das "Was?". Diversität ist schon richtig und wichtig. Es geht um das "Wie?"



Klar, es heißt immer es ginge ja nur um das WIE, nicht das WAS. Nach meinem Dafürhalten ist das WIE aber irrelevant wegen Meinungs- und Kunstfreiheit. Auch abgrundtief schlechter Schrott ist erlaubt, egal um welches Thema es geht.

Wer unterirdisch miese Qualität in Filmen oder Spielen einfach ignorieren kann solange keine LGBTQ Inhalte drin sind, aber sofort von "_penetrantem Kulturkampf"_ spricht sobald das der Fall ist, dem geht es am Ende dann vielleicht doch eher um das WAS als das WIE.


----------



## MarcHammel (18. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Klar, es heißt immer es ginge ja nur um das WIE, nicht das WAS. Nach meinem Dafürhalten ist das WIE aber irrelevant wegen Meinungs- und Kunstfreiheit. Auch abgrundtief schlechter Schrott ist erlaubt, egal um welches Thema es geht.
> 
> Wer unterirdisch miese Qualität in Filmen oder Spielen einfach ignorieren kann solange keine LGBTQ Inhalte drin sind, aber sofort von "_penetrantem Kulturkampf"_ spricht sobald das der Fall ist, dem geht es am Ende dann vielleicht doch eher um das WAS als das WIE.


Das "Wie" ist eben nicht irrelevant und warum, hab ich dir erklärt. Mehrfach.

Übrigens hab ich nie von "penetrantem Kulturkampf" gesprochen. Das war eine andere Person. Und der Rest, mit dem du hier diskutiert hast, hat nie Diversität als solche kritisiert. Es ging nur um das Wie.


----------



## Frullo (18. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Klar, es heißt immer es ginge ja nur um das WIE, nicht das WAS. Nach meinem Dafürhalten ist das WIE aber irrelevant wegen Meinungs- und Kunstfreiheit. Auch abgrundtief schlechter Schrott ist erlaubt, egal um welches Thema es geht.
> 
> Wer unterirdisch miese Qualität in Filmen oder Spielen einfach ignorieren kann solange keine LGBTQ Inhalte drin sind, aber sofort von "_penetrantem Kulturkampf"_ spricht sobald das der Fall ist, dem geht es am Ende dann vielleicht doch eher um das WAS als das WIE.


Wer genau lässt sich denn hier jetzt triggern?

Ich schaue mir alles mögliche an, wo Diversität drin ist. Manches davon ist gut: Aktuell gebe ich mir nochmals "For all mankind", wo Frauen zum Mond fliegen, während eine homosexuelle Frau und ein homosexueller Mann geheiratet haben, um den Schein zu wahren. Die Geschichte ist gut, nichts davon wirkt aufgesetzt. 
Wenn ich dann aber einen Film kucke, bei der sich in der Schlussszene zwei Jungs aus dem Nichts abknutschen, dann kommt bei mir der Verdacht auf, dass man dies nur wegen der Quote gemacht hat. Die Diversität als solche stört mich nicht - die dahinterstehende Verlogenheit schon.


----------



## xaan (18. Mai 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Das "Wie" ist eben nicht irrelevant und warum, hab ich dir erklärt. Mehrfach.
> 
> Übrigens hab ich nie von "penetrantem Kulturkampf" gesprochen. Das war eine andere Person. Und der Rest, mit dem du hier diskutiert hast, hat nie Diversität als solche kritisiert. Es ging nur um das Wie.


Der Begriff "penetranter Kulturkampf" war halt der mit dem die Nebendisussion bekann. Ich mag es, stringent bei meinem Punkt zu bleien, auch wenn sich im Verlauf andere User involvieren.



Frullo schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann aber einen Film kucke, bei der sich in der Schlussszene zwei Jungs aus dem Nichts abknutschen, dann kommt bei mir der Verdacht auf, dass man dies nur wegen der Quote gemacht hat. Die Diversität als solche stört mich nicht - die dahinterstehende Verlogenheit schon.


Schlechte Qualität und billiges Anbiedern an Zielgruppen ist nicht auf das Thema LGBTQ begrenzt. Ich kann mich da nur wiederholen: wenn du abgrundtief miese Qualität in allen Fällen ignorieren kannst außer bei LGBTQ, dann ist dein Problem nicht die Form der Darstellung.


----------



## Frullo (18. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Schlechte Qualität und billiges Anbiedern an Zielgruppen ist nicht auf das Thema LGBTQ begrenzt. Ich kann mich da nur wiederholen: wenn du abgrundtief miese Qualität in allen Fällen ignorieren kannst außer bei LGBTQ, dann ist dein Problem nicht die Form der Darstellung.



Kannst Du mir andere Fälle dieser Art von billiger Anbiederung nennen?


----------



## xaan (18. Mai 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir andere Fälle dieser Art von billiger Anbiederung nennen?



1: Red Scare Propaganda in Filmen: https://guides.lib.uw.edu/c.php?g=341346&p=2303736

2. Anbiederung an den chinesischen Markt. Da hätten wir z.B. das Einbauen von kurzen Kameoauftritten bekannter chinesischer Darsteller. (Spoiler: das chinesische Publikum merkt das und nennt solche Schauspieler "Blumenvasen")

2a: Einfluss chinesischer Zensurbestimmungen auf Hollywoodfilme insgesamt.

Ich denke das reicht erst mal, oder?


----------



## Frullo (18. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> 1: Red Scare Propaganda in Filmen: https://guides.lib.uw.edu/c.php?g=341346&p=2303736
> 
> 2. Anbiederung an den chinesischen Markt. Da hätten wir z.B. das Einbauen von kurzen Kameoauftritten bekannter chinesischer Darsteller. (Spoiler: das chinesische Publikum merkt das und nennt solche Schauspieler "Blumenvasen")
> 
> ...


Ja, reicht, aber wie kommst Du darauf, dass diese Art von billiger Anbiederung nicht kritisiert bzw. einfach ignoriert werden würde?


----------



## xaan (18. Mai 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ja, reicht, aber wie kommst Du darauf, dass diese Art von billiger Anbiederung nicht kritisiert bzw. einfach ignoriert werden würde?



Dass jemand von "penetrantem Kulturkampf" im Bezug auf Red Scare spricht, bzw. zeitgenössisch gesprochen hätte, ist mir nicht untergekommen. Eher im Gegenteil, das darin enthaltene Weltbild erfreute sich bei ihrem Zielpublikum einer breiten Akzeptanz - viel höher als es der Themenbereich Diversität oder LGBTQ je erreicht hat.

Klar, ich sehe die Kritik an der Anbiederung an den chinesischen Markt. Aber zumindest in der Filterbubble die ich so erlebe ist sie wesentlich sachlicher und weniger ideologisch verbrämt.


----------



## Frullo (18. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Dass jemand von "penetrantem Kulturkampf" im Bezug auf Red Scare spricht, bzw. zeitgenössisch gesprochen hätte, ist mir nicht untergekommen. Eher im Gegenteil, das darin enthaltene Weltbild erfreute sich bei ihrem Zielpublikum einer breiten Akzeptanz - viel höher als es der Themenbereich Diversität oder LGBTQ je erreicht hat.
> 
> Klar, ich sehe die Kritik an der Anbiederung an den chinesischen Markt. Aber zumindest in der Filterbubble die ich so erlebe ist sie wesentlich sachlicher und weniger ideologisch verbrämt.


Hängt dann ja wohl vom (Ziel-)Publikum ab:

Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass Red Scare Filme in der Sowjetunion entsprechend kritisiert wurden. Dass dies bei uns wohl weniger der Fall war/ist, liegt wohl daran, dass eine grosse Mehrheit hierzulande kommunistische Staatsformen gegenüber sowieso eher negativ eingestellt sind.
Das die Anbiederung an den chinesischen Markt bei uns nicht kritisiert wird, könnte wohl daran liegen, dass sie nicht auffällt: Den wenigsten hier dürften chinesische Prominente aus dem Showbiz bekannt sein und daher werden solche Cameo-Auftritte hier gar nicht wahrgenommen.


----------



## xaan (18. Mai 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Hängt dann ja wohl vom (Ziel-)Publikum ab:
> 
> Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass Red Scare Filme in der Sowjetunion entsprechend kritisiert wurden. Dass dies bei uns wohl weniger der Fall war/ist, liegt wohl daran, dass eine grosse Mehrheit hierzulande kommunistische Staatsformen gegenüber sowieso eher negativ eingestellt sind.
> Das die Anbiederung an den chinesischen Markt bei uns nicht kritisiert wird, könnte wohl daran liegen, dass sie nicht auffällt: Den wenigsten hier dürften chinesische Prominente aus dem Showbiz bekannt sein und daher werden solche Cameo-Auftritte hier gar nicht wahrgenommen.


Und beides ist genau der Punkt auf den ich hinaus will. Besonders der zweite. Anbiederung an den chinesischen Markt fällt den meisten Leuten gar nicht auf. Warum also fallen den Leuten LGBTQ Inhalte auf? Warum existiert da nicht genau die selbe Indifferenz?


----------



## Frullo (18. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Und beides ist genau der Punkt auf den ich hinaus will. Besonders der zweite. Anbiederung an den chinesischen Markt fällt den meisten Leuten gar nicht auf. Warum also fallen den Leuten LGBTQ Inhalte auf? Warum existiert da nicht genau die selbe Indifferenz?


Weil das eine sich (hierzulande) der Wahrnehmung entzieht und das andere nicht.


----------



## xaan (18. Mai 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Weil das eine sich (hierzulande) der Wahrnehmung entzieht und das andere nicht.


Was heißt denn "der Wahrnehmung entzieht"? Es ist ja nicht so als könnten die Filme die es betrifft nicht von jedem gesehen werden der will. Als könnten diese Aspekte nicht jederzeit in den Internetforen diskutiert werden. Aber das findet nicht statt. Weil es den meisten Leuten einfach egal ist. Diese Indifferenz ist die Ursache dafür, dass sich das Thema der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung entzieht. Nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## Calewin (18. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Was heißt denn "der Wahrnehmung entzieht"? Es ist ja nicht so als könnten die Filme die es betrifft nicht von jedem gesehen werden der will. Als könnten diese Aspekte nicht jederzeit in den Internetforen diskutiert werden. Aber das findet nicht statt. Weil es den meisten Leuten einfach egal ist. Diese Indifferenz ist die Ursache dafür, dass sich das Thema der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung entzieht. Nicht umgekehrt.


Finde ich nicht.
Anbiederungen an den chinesischen Markt sind mir bisher nicht aufgefallen. Das Andere schon.
Es liegt also schon sehr an der Wahrnehmung, bzw. der Auffälligkeit. Nenn man ein paar Beispiele dafür.
Kann aber sein, dass es mir nicht auffällt, weil ich ohnehin nicht viel Filme und Serien konsumiere, bzw. sehr selektiv vorgehe.


----------



## xaan (18. Mai 2022)

Calewin schrieb:


> Anbiederungen an den chinesischen Markt sind mir bisher nicht aufgefallen. Das Andere schon.



Du beweist gerade meinen Punkt. Was du wahrnimmst oder nicht wahrnimmst liegt an dir allein. Kein Thema zwingt dich, es wahrzunehmen. Das entscheidest allein du. Es geht letzten Endes eben doch um das WAS, nicht um das WIE.


----------



## Frullo (18. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Was heißt denn "der Wahrnehmung entzieht"? Es ist ja nicht so als könnten die Filme die es betrifft nicht von jedem gesehen werden der will. Als könnten diese Aspekte nicht jederzeit in den Internetforen diskutiert werden. Aber das findet nicht statt. Weil es den meisten Leuten einfach egal ist. Diese Indifferenz ist die Ursache dafür, dass sich das Thema der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung entzieht. Nicht umgekehrt.


Natürlich werden die Filme von jedem gesehen, aber der Cameo-Auftritt einer chinesischen Prominenz fällt hierzulande nicht auf, weil hierzulande niemand (oder kaum jemand) diese chinesische Prominenz kennt - das ist dann einfach nur ein x-beliebiger Asiate der da mal kurz einen Auftritt hat.

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, wurde in der chinesischen Fassung von Star Wars IX die Kussszene zwischen zwei Frauen herausgeschnitten - genau um sich beim chinesischen Markt anzubiedern. Wenn ich sowas also mitbekomme, kritisiere ich es auch.

Ich kann nichts kritisieren, dass ich nicht mitkriege.


----------



## Calewin (18. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Du beweist gerade meinen Punkt. Was du wahrnimmst oder nicht wahrnimmst liegt an dir allein. Kein Thema zwingt dich, es wahrzunehmen. Das entscheidest allein du. Es geht letzten Endes eben doch um das WAS, nicht um das WIE.


Na gib doch mal Beispiele dafür.
Siehe jetzt einen Beitrag weiter oben…wenn ich etwas nicht erkenne, zum Beispiel einen prominenten Chinesen, den ich nicht kenne, kann ich das nicht wissen.
Das andere Thema und das hier haben auch miteinander eigentlich nichts zu tun. Sind zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe.


xaan schrieb:


> Kein Thema zwingt dich, es wahrzunehmen. Das entscheidest allein du. Es geht letzten Endes eben doch um das WAS, nicht um das WIE.


Doch, schon.
Wenn ich einen Film sehe oder eine Serie, die mir lauter Quotencharaktere aufs Auge drückt, dann zwingt man mich natürlich, es wahrzunehmen.
Was ich entscheiden kann ist, es nicht weiterzuschauen, aber zunächst mal wurde es mir aufgedrängelt.


----------



## xaan (18. Mai 2022)

Calewin schrieb:


> …wenn ich etwas nicht erkenne, zum Beispiel einen prominenten Chinesen, den ich nicht kenne, kann ich das nicht wissen.





Frullo schrieb:


> Ich kann nichts kritisieren, dass ich nicht mitkriege.



Der Grund warum Ihr beiden das nicht mikriegt ist, weil euch das Thema so piepegal ist und ihr euch damit überhaupt nicht beschäftigt. Nun stellt sich also die Frage: warum ist es euch egal und warum sind euch LGBTQ Inhalte nicht ganz genauso egal?


----------



## Calewin (18. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Der Grund warum Ihr beiden das nicht erkennst ist, weil euch das Thema piepegal ist und ihr euch damit überhaupt nicht beschäftigt. Nun stellt sich also die Frage: warum ist es euch egal und warum sind euch LGBTQ Inhalte nicht ganz genauso egal?


So ganz egal ist mir das nicht. Wie kommst du bitte darauf, mir sowas zu unterstellen? Ziemlich anmaßend und arrogant. Aber ich kenne wenige chinesische Prominente. Das bedeutet nicht, dass es mir piepegal ist.
Was bildest du dir eigentlich ein? 
Aber vielleicht finden wir ja irgendein Thermometer, was uns das sagen kann...


----------



## Lawry (18. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Der Grund warum Ihr beiden das nicht mikriegt ist, weil euch das Thema so piepegal ist und ihr euch damit überhaupt nicht beschäftigt. Nun stellt sich also die Frage: warum ist es euch egal und warum sind euch LGBTQ Inhalte nicht ganz genauso egal?


Weil es ganz offensichtlich für Leute wie Dich zur Religion geworden ist. Und das nervt.


----------



## xaan (18. Mai 2022)

Calewin schrieb:


> So ganz egal ist mir das nicht. Wie kommst du bitte darauf, mir sowas zu unterstellen? Ziemlich anmaßend und arrogant. Aber ich kenne wenige chinesische Prominente. Das bedeutet nicht, dass es mir piepegal ist.
> Was bildest du dir eigentlich ein?
> Aber vielleicht finden wir ja irgendein Thermometer, was uns das sagen kann...


Wäre es dir nicht egal, würdest du die Schauspieler erkennen.



Lawry schrieb:


> Weil es ganz offensichtlich für Leute wie Dich zur Religion geworden ist. Und das nervt.


Du lässt dir also von "Leuten wie mir" diktieren, wie du über ein Thema denkst?
Wenn ich morgen sage "spring nicht von der Brücke", machst du das dann aus Trotz?


----------



## Frullo (18. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Der Grund warum Ihr beiden das nicht mikriegt ist, weil euch das Thema so piepegal ist und ihr euch damit überhaupt nicht beschäftigt. Nun stellt sich also die Frage: warum ist es euch egal und warum sind euch LGBTQ Inhalte nicht ganz genauso egal?


Es wird ja auch nirgends thematisiert - zumindest nicht in dem Ausmass wie LGBTQ. Ich lese heute tatsächlich zum ersten mal davon, dass chinesische Prominente zwecks Anbiederung in westlichen Filmen mittels Cameo-Auftritten untergebracht werden. Das Thema LGBTQ hingegen habe ich erst gestern in irgendeiner Sendung im Fernsehen wieder präsentiert bekommen. Das Thema ist gefühlt omnipräsent. Und dann ist es halt für mich entscheidend, ob es nur zwecks Quote erwähnt wird oder nicht.


----------



## Lawry (18. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Du lässt dir also von "Leuten wie mir" diktieren, wie du über ein Thema denkst?
> Wenn ich morgen sage "spring nicht von der Brücke", machst du das dann aus Trotz?


Wie kommst Du denn zu dieser Schlussfolgerung? Ich meine genau das, was ich geschrieben habe.


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xaan (18. Mai 2022)

Lawry schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du denn zu dieser Schlussfolgerung? Ich meine genau das, was ich geschrieben habe.


Wenn ich das erklären muss, erübrigt sich jeder weitere Kommentar.



Frullo schrieb:


> Es wird ja auch nirgends thematisiert - zumindest nicht in dem Ausmass wie LGBTQ.


Eben. Weil es den meisten Leuten komplett egal ist. Der einzige Unterschied ist hier das WAS, nicht das WIE.


----------



## Calewin (18. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Wäre es dir nicht egal, würdest du die Schauspieler erkennen.


Ich denke, das sind keine Schauspieler?

Aber mal ganz nebenbei…und ich entschuldige mich nicht dafür, dass ich jetzt deutlich werde.
Sag mal, raffst du überhaupt noch irgendwas? Du kriegst von jeder Seite Kontra hier, aber du bist nicht in der Lage, auch nur einen winzig kleinen Teil deiner Behauptungen, wüsten Unterstellungen und Mutmaßungen zu überdenken, nein, im Gegenteil, alle anderen liegen falsch oder unterliegen Irrtümern. Da du aber der Einzige hier bist, der die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen hat, bzw. den Anspruch auf Deutungshoheit erhebt, kann ich auch die Tonne aufmachen und reinquatschen, das hätte wohl genauso viel Sinn oder Wirkung.
Werte Majestät, da das niedere Volk nicht würdig genug zu sein scheint, um ihrem unendlichen Ratschluss gerecht zu werden und vielleicht auch nicht die nötige Weitsicht besitzt, um bis zu ihrem Wolkenkuckucksheim zu blicken, bleibt uns nur ein demütiger Rückzug.

Es macht auch langsam keinen Spaß mehr und ich habe nun genug meiner Lebenszeit mit dir verplempert.



xaan schrieb:


> Eben. Weil es den meisten Leuten komplett egal ist. Der einzige Unterschied ist hier das WAS, nicht das WIE.


Leg mal ne andere Platte auf, du wiederholst dich permanent.


----------



## xaan (18. Mai 2022)

Calewin schrieb:


> Sag mal, raffst du überhaupt noch irgendwas? Du kriegst von jeder Seite Kontra hier, aber du bist nicht in der Lage, auch nur einen winzig kleinen Teil deiner Behauptungen, wüsten Unterstellungen und Mutmaßungen zu überdenken, nein,


Wir haben scheinbar unterschiedliche Vorstellung davon, was eine "wüste Unterstellung" ist. Da musst du mir jetzt auf die Sprünge helfen.



Calewin schrieb:


> Leg mal ne andere Platte auf, du wiederholst dich permanent.


 Es ist ja auch nur der Punkt an dem dein Argument auseinanderfällt. Kein Wunder, dass du ihn so sehr ignorierst.


----------



## Frullo (18. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Eben. Weil es den meisten Leuten komplett egal ist. Der einzige Unterschied ist hier das WAS, nicht das WIE.


Natürlich sind chinesische Prominente den meisten Leuten ausserhalb von China vollkommen egal - weil kaum Berührungspunkte existieren! Ich interessiere mich auch nicht für Perlentauchertechniken auf irgendeiner tropischen Insel. Oder die Haltung von Schlittenhunden in Finnland. Oder... ich kann mich ja wohl nicht für JEDES Thema interessieren. Aber wenn es mir permanent um die Ohren gehauen wird, dann werde ich mir dazu wohl oder übel eine Meinung bilden.


----------



## Lawry (18. Mai 2022)

Calewin schrieb:


> Ich denke, das sind keine Schauspieler?
> 
> Aber mal ganz nebenbei…und ich entschuldige mich nicht dafür, dass ich jetzt deutlich werde.
> Sag mal, raffst du überhaupt noch irgendwas? Du kriegst von jeder Seite Kontra hier, aber du bist nicht in der Lage, auch nur einen winzig kleinen Teil deiner Behauptungen, wüsten Unterstellungen und Mutmaßungen zu überdenken, nein, im Gegenteil, alle anderen liegen falsch oder unterliegen Irrtümern. Da du aber der Einzige hier bist, der die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen hat, bzw. den Anspruch auf Deutungshoheit erhebt, kann ich auch die Tonne aufmachen und reinquatschen, das hätte wohl genauso viel Sinn oder Wirkung.
> ...


Spar Dir die Zeit. Wie ich schon sagte, das ist eher eine Religion fern ab jeglicher Rationalität und Vernunft.


----------



## Calewin (18. Mai 2022)

Lawry schrieb:


> Spar Dir die Zeit. Wie ich schon sagte, das ist eher eine Religion fern ab jeglicher Rationalität und Vernunft.


Absolut!


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Mai 2022)

Ich sehe jetzt das Problem mit Cameo Auftritten nicht. Das wird seit Jahrzehnten gemacht, um mit den bekannten Namen die Leute ins Kino zu locken. Wenn da irgendwo ein Bruce Willis mal plötzlich in einer Szene auftaucht und drei Sätze spricht dann grinst man sich wohlwissend einen und das war's. 

Dass jetzt chinesische Stars solche Gastauftritte haben um in China(!) (nicht hierzulande) Leute anzulocken, wo ist da ein Problem? Auch bei westlichen Cameo Auftritten merke ich das oft gar nicht, weil ich die Schauspieler schlicht nicht kenne. 

Sehr viele Filme heutzutage werden von chinesischen Produktionsfirmen finanziert, ohne die gäbe es viele Filme gar nicht. Hollywood hat nicht mehr so viel Kohle wie früher. Und früher liefen die westlichen Filme auch gar nicht erst in China, da hat eindeutig eine Ausweitung der Globalisation stattgefunden. 

Und genauso wenig wie man Mohammed Darstellungen in Filmen nicht zeigt um Muslime nicht zu vergrätzen etc. werden jetzt entsprechend auch Dinge nicht dargestellt, die Chinesen nicht mögen. Diese Selbstzensur fand aber schon immer und überall statt, um lokalen Befindlichkeiten zu entsprechen. 

Gerade Deutschland war doch bis in die 2000er dafür berüchtigt (in unseren Kreisen eher bei Spielen aber bei Filmen lief es genauso). So war zum Beispiel der zweite Harry Potter Film für die VHS / DVD Veröffentlichung geschnitten um eine bessere Altersfreigabe zu erlangen. Erst Jahre später auf BR kam er dann auch unzensiert. 

In meiner Videothek gab es damals eine abgetrennte Ecke mit Filmen ohne FSK Logo, da versammelten sich halt viele "Gewaltfilme", die hierzulande indiziert wurden, nachdem sie aber schon synchronisiert waren. 

Und ich weiß gar nicht, warum man jetzt gerade über Gastauftritte wettert? Ist es nicht positiv für die Diversität, wenn da auch Asiaten mitspielen? 

Okay ich bin da vielleicht ein wenig voreingenommen, da ich zu 80 Prozent ohnehin koreanisches Fernsehen und Filme schaue allerdings relativ selten chinesisch, japanisch oder gar thailändisch. (Thailand und einige andere "kleinere" asiatische Länder produzieren inzwischen auch ziemlich moderne Filme und Serien). 

Übrigens sind es gerade diese Länder, die TV Serien und auch Filme über Diversität, LGBTQ etc. produzieren. Thailand z.B. haut ohne Ende "Boys Love" TV Dramas raus, die zugegeben genau wie das japanische Yaoi Genre vornehmlich für Frauen gedacht sind, weil ausschließlich Homosexuelle als Zielgruppe dann auch wohl einfach zu klein wäre. 

Das konservative Korea hat schon in den 90ern begonnen sehr sensible Filme zum Thema Homosexualität zu produzieren, einen der ersten die ich damals gesehen habe ging um einen schwulen Boxer, ein weiterer um eine Lehrer - High School Schüler Beziehung (also gleich zwei sensible Themen auf einmal). Vor ein paar Jahren gab es sogar einen Film über Polygamie, der jeden westlichen Film zu dem Thema um Längen schlägt.


----------



## xaan (18. Mai 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich sehe jetzt das Problem mit Cameo Auftritten nicht.



Es gibt da auch kein Problem. Das ganze war ein Beispiel um deutlich zu machen, dass die Frage ob ein Thema zum Aufregerthema wird oder nicht, nicht an der Darstellungsform liegt. Und dass dementsprechend LGBTQ vor allem ein *selbst*gemachter Aufreger ist, der jederzeit sofort beendet werden könnte, wenn sich keiner mehr drüber aufregen würde.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Es gibt da auch kein Problem. Das ganze war ein Beispiel um deutlich zu machen, dass die Frage ob ein Thema zum Aufregerthema wird oder nicht, nicht an der Darstellungsform liegt. Und dass dementsprechend LGBTQ vor allem ein *selbst*gemachter Aufreger ist, der jederzeit sofort beendet werden könnte, wenn sich keiner mehr drüber aufregen würde.


Es würde sich über LGBTQ auch keiner oder zumindest kaum jemand aufregen, wenn das vernünftig und nicht zum Selbstzweck eingebunden wäre und die entsprechenden Charaktere sich wie normale Menschen verhalten würden und nicht oft klischeehaft tuntig, etwa, wo jede Drag Queen blass gegen erscheint.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (18. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Es gibt da auch kein Problem. Das ganze war ein Beispiel um deutlich zu machen, dass die Frage ob ein Thema zum Aufregerthema wird oder nicht, nicht an der Darstellungsform liegt. Und dass dementsprechend LGBTQ vor allem ein *selbst*gemachter Aufreger ist, der jederzeit sofort beendet werden könnte, wenn sich keiner mehr drüber aufregen würde.


Wenn man z.B. asiatische Charaktere ähnlich penetrant in Filme/Serien einbauen würde wie LGBTQ Themen, gäbe es dort mit astronomischer Sicherheit eine ähnliche Übersättigung und somit einen massiven Aufreger.


----------



## Frullo (18. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Es gibt da auch kein Problem. Das ganze war ein Beispiel um deutlich zu machen, dass die Frage ob ein Thema zum Aufregerthema wird oder nicht, nicht an der Darstellungsform liegt. Und dass dementsprechend LGBTQ vor allem ein *selbst*gemachter Aufreger ist, der jederzeit sofort beendet werden könnte, wenn sich keiner mehr drüber aufregen würde.


Er ist nicht *selbst*gemacht: Wenn ich permanent in Online-Artikeln, Fernsehsendungen und Spielen mit ein und demselben Thema konfrontiert werde, ist es nur natürlich, dass ich mich damit auseinandersetze. Natürlich könnte ich dem mit Medien-Abstinenz entgegenwirken - aber warum sollte ich Schauplätze an denen ich mich doch eigentlich gerne aufhalte einfach anderen überlassen, um  das was mir nicht passt zu ignorieren? Kopf in den Sand wie der Strauss?


----------



## xaan (18. Mai 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es würde sich über LGBTQ auch keiner oder zumindest kaum jemand aufregen, wenn das vernünftig und nicht zum Selbstzweck eingebunden wäre.



"Unvernünftig nd Selbstzweckhaft" wird bei anderen Themen problemlos ignoriert. Warum hier nicht auch?



LesterPG schrieb:


> Wenn man z.B. asiatische Charaktere ähnlich penetrant in Filme/Serien einbauen würde wie LGBTQ Themen, gäbe es dort mit astronomischer Sicherheit eine ähnliche Übersättigung und somit einen massiven Aufreger.


Genau das passiert doch bereits. Es wird nur nicht als penetrant empfunden. Das Problem kann also nicht an einer objektiven Penetranz liegen sondern an der subjektiven Wahrnehmung von Penetranz, die untrennbar mit dem Thema verknüpft ist und nicht mit der Darstellungsform.


----------



## Frullo (18. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> "Unvernünftig nd Selbstzweckhaft" wird bei anderen Themen problemlos ignoriert. Warum hier nicht auch?
> 
> 
> Genau das passiert doch bereits. Es wird nur nicht als penetrant empfunden. Das Problem kann also nicht an einer objektiven Penetranz liegen sondern an der subjektiven Wahrnehmung von Penetranz, die untrennbar mit dem Thema verknüpft ist und nicht mit der Darstellungsform.


Natürlich ist die Wahrnehmung von Penetranz subjektiv... Wenn aber eine genügend grosse Menge an Leuten dieselbe Empfindung teilt, dann wird das möglicherweise auch eine gemeinsame Ursache haben. Vielleicht liegt es ja tatsächlich an einer latenten LGTBQ-Phobie - oder aber vielleicht doch an einer Übersättigung was das Thema betrifft. 
Wenn man sich dem Thema nicht entziehen kann, ohne die eigenen Gewohnheiten radikal zu ändern, ist es doch nur legitim, Kritik zu üben...


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> "Unvernünftig nd Selbstzweckhaft" wird bei anderen Themen problemlos ignoriert. Warum hier nicht auch?


Weil es nicht penetrant ist sondern dezent und eben gerade nicht unvernünftig sondern im Zweifel eben sogar ein kleiner Bonus für die Zuschauer. 




> Genau das passiert doch bereits. Es wird nur nicht als penetrant empfunden. Das Problem kann also nicht an einer objektiven Penetranz liegen sondern an der subjektiven Wahrnehmung von Penetranz, die untrennbar mit dem Thema verknüpft ist und nicht mit der Darstellungsform.


Es wird nicht als penetrant empfunden, weil es nicht penetrant ist, auch wenn es primär der Werbung und als Fanservice gilt wird gleichzeitig ja auch noch Diversität gefördert. 
Das ist eben was völlig anderes als irgendein Klischee Schwuler der da rumäfft und nur nervt aber nichts zum eigentlichen Inhalt beizutragen hat. Das ruiniert im Zweifel eher die Atmosphäre des Films. 
Warum wird LGBTQ so überkandidelt eingebaut? Weil man es sonst eben gar nicht merken würde, außer es gibt eben eine homosexuelle Kussszene oder ähnliches. 
Und genau das ist einer der Punkte, auf der Straße sieht man den Leuten im Normalfall auch nicht an, dass sie LGBTQ sind. Um die Präsenz zu schaffen wird also auf Karikaturen zurückgegriffen. Und genau das ist eben so nervig.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (18. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Genau das passiert doch bereits.


Wo ? 😲
Dazu muß man wohl eine sehr selektive Wahrnehmung haben. 🤔

In meiner Wahrnehmung ist das bestenfalls ein Resultat darauf das auch in asiatischen Streifen zunehmend europäische Personen zu sehen sind.
Wenn ich da zu VHS Zeiten zurückdenke da waren in asiatischen Streifen extrem selten nicht Asiaten zu sehen.
Als Resultat der Globalisierung und der zunehmenden Vermischung im Stadtbild werden zunehmend auch mehr landesuntypische Personen gezeigt, eine normale Sache.

Wobei auch hier natürlich der US Markt mit seinen "Quoten" heraussticht und somit nur sehr bedingt als Argument zu gebrauchen ist.

Aber wie immer macht die Dosis das "Gift".
Wenn ich in Filmen/Serien den Eindruck bekomme das nicht Hetero Beziehungen deutlich häufiger verbreitet sind als die Standardform, dann ist es definitiv massiv überdosiert.

Ein deutscher Film dessen Cast zu 50% aus Asiaten besteht würde ähnlich sauer aufstoßen, weil idR dieser Anteil eben nicht in der Bevölkerung erreicht wird.


----------



## Calewin (18. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> "Unvernünftig nd Selbstzweckhaft" wird bei anderen Themen problemlos ignoriert. Warum hier nicht auch?


Whataboutismus


----------



## xaan (18. Mai 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Wo ? 😲
> Dazu muß man wohl eine sehr selektive Wahrnehmung haben. 🤔


Das ist mein Punkt. Das Problem ist allein die Wahrnehmung des Rezipienten.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Weil es nicht penetrant ist sondern dezent und eben gerade nicht unvernünftig sondern im Zweifel eben sogar ein kleiner Bonus für die Zuschauer.



Wer legt das denn fest? Ich behaupte: die Darstellung von LGBTQ ist ja ebenfalls nicht penetrant und unvernünftig sondern dezent. Und nu?



Frullo schrieb:


> Natürlich ist die Wahrnehmung von Penetranz subjektiv... Wenn aber eine genügend grosse Menge an Leuten dieselbe Empfindung teilt, dann wird das möglicherweise auch eine gemeinsame Ursache haben.



Wenn genügend Leute an Gott glauben muss Gott ja wohl existieren. Alle sagen, dass es so ist.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (18. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Das ist mein Punkt. Das Problem ist allein die Wahrnehmung des Rezipienten.


Teile deine Wahrnehmung mal diesbezüglich mit Beispielen ... ich bin gespannt!



xaan schrieb:


> Wer legt das denn fest? Ich behaupte: die Darstellung von LGBTQ ist ja ebenfalls nicht penetrant und unvernünftig sondern dezent. Und nu?


Nun sind Dir die Argumente vollständig ausgegangen und Du hast in den haltlosen Trotzmodus gewechselt ? 🤨


----------



## Calewin (18. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Wenn genügend Leute an Gott glauben muss Gott ja wohl existieren. Alle sagen, dass es so ist.


Schon wieder Whataboutismus. Kannst du auch was anderes?


----------



## xaan (18. Mai 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Teile deine Wahrnehmung mal diesbezüglich mit Beispielen ... ich bin gespannt!
> 
> 
> Nun sind Dir die Argumente vollständig ausgegangen und Du hast in den haltlosen Trotzmodus gewechselt ? 🤨


Der Vorwurfe, LGBTQ Inhalte würden penetrant und unvernünftig repräsentiert ist eine subjektive Meinung. Welche Argumente kann ich da noch bringen?



Calewin schrieb:


> Schon wieder Whataboutismus. Kannst du auch was anderes?


Ich schlage vor du guckst mal nach was der Unterschied zwischen einer Analogie und Whataboutism ist.


----------



## MarcHammel (18. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Der Begriff "penetranter Kulturkampf" war halt der mit dem die Nebendisussion bekann. Ich mag es, stringent bei meinem Punkt zu bleien, auch wenn sich im Verlauf andere User involvieren.


Dass du bei deinem Punkt bleibst und es magst, ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen... 



xaan schrieb:


> Und beides ist genau der Punkt auf den ich hinaus will. Besonders der zweite. Anbiederung an den chinesischen Markt fällt den meisten Leuten gar nicht auf. Warum also fallen den Leuten LGBTQ Inhalte auf? Warum existiert da nicht genau die selbe Indifferenz?


Weil LGBTQ Inhalte medial hierzulande einfach präsenter sind. Ganz einfach.

Ich kann mich ja schlecht über etwas aufregen, von dem ich keine Kenntnis habe. Das gebietet ja schon die Logik.


----------



## Calewin (18. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Ich schlage vor du guckst mal nach was der Unterschied zwischen einer Analogie und Whataboutism ist.


Schlag doch selber nach. Scheinst es nicht verinnerlicht zu haben.
Eine Analogie ist ein sich in der Sache sich „Ähnlich-Sein“ oder „Sich-Entsprechen“.

Die tatsächliche Darstellung von genannten Inhalten (das ist keine Glaubensfrage) mit dem Glauben an einen oder mehrere Götter zu vergleichen, hat mit Analogie nichts zu tun, weil es sich in der Sache weder ähnelt, noch gleicht.


----------



## Frullo (18. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Wenn genügend Leute an Gott glauben muss Gott ja wohl existieren. Alle sagen, dass es so ist.


Der Vergleich hinkt, also werde ich ihn so umformulieren, dass er passen würde:

Wenn genügend Leute an Gott glauben, dann wird es für diesen Glauben möglicherweise eine gemeinsame Ursache geben. Du siehst den Unterschied, oder?


----------



## xaan (18. Mai 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt, also werde ich ihn so umformulieren, dass er passen würde:
> 
> Wenn genügend Leute an Gott glauben, dann wird es für diesen Glauben möglicherweise eine gemeinsame Ursache geben. Du siehst den Unterschied, oder?


Ok, dann verfolgen wir den Gedankengang mal weiter: folgert daraus, dass die gemeinsame Ursache korrekt sein muss?



MarcHammel schrieb:


> Weil LGBTQ Inhalte medial hierzulande einfach präsenter sind. Ganz einfach.
> 
> Ich kann mich ja schlecht über etwas aufregen, von dem ich keine Kenntnis habe. Das gebietet ja schon die Logik.


Sind sie wirklich präsenter oder werden sie nur als präsener wahrgenommen von Leuten, die sich davon genervt fühlen?


----------



## Calewin (18. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Ok, dann verfolgen wir den Gedankengang mal weiter: folgert daraus, dass die gemeinsame Ursache korrekt sein muss?


Muss sie nicht. Das ist der Unterschied zwischen Glaube und Realität.
An eine Gottheit glaubt man oder halt nicht.

An die Darstellung von LGBTQ+ Inhalten muss niemand glauben. Die gibts wirklich.


----------



## xaan (18. Mai 2022)

Calewin schrieb:


> An die Darstellung von LGBTQ+ Inhalten muss niemand glauben. Die gibts wirklich.


Die Fage war nicht ob es sie gibt sondern ob sie penetrant dargestellt werden. Und DAS ist eine rein subjektive Wahrnehmung, dem Glauben nicht ganz unähnlich.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Mai 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> In meiner Wahrnehmung ist das bestenfalls ein Resultat darauf das auch in asiatischen Streifen zunehmend europäische Personen zu sehen sind.
> Wenn ich da zu VHS Zeiten zurückdenke da waren in asiatischen Streifen extrem selten nicht Asiaten zu sehen.
> Als Resultat der Globalisierung und der zunehmenden Vermischung im Stadtbild werden zunehmend auch mehr landesuntypische Personen gezeigt, eine normale Sache.



Haha, ja, das ist völlig korrekt. Als ich das erste Mal in Korea war, war ich in der Regel der einzige nicht Asiate (mit ein paar Ausnahmen von US Soldaten im Zentrum einmal). Da kamen sogar einmal Kinder angerannt und haben mich "bestaunt". 

In den letzten zehn Jahren kann man durch keine belebte (Einkaufs-) Straße mehr gehen ohne nicht ständig auf Weiße oder Schwarze zu stoßen, sogar deutsche habe ich beim letzten Besuch mehrfach getroffen. 

Dazu fällt mir auch ein TV Drama ein, ein Restaurant stellte einen schwarzen Kellner an, damit der ausländische Gäste bedienen kann, weil die einheimischen Kellner alle kein englisch sprachen. Dann kamen englisch sprechende Kunden und quatschten die drei Kellner im Schnellgang zu und alle drei, inklusive dem Schwarzen, hatten dicke Fragezeichen über dem Kopf. Als die weg waren fragten die Kollegen, wieso er nicht mit denen gesprochen hat, worauf er lapidar antwortete, dass er kein englisch spricht. (Der Schwarze Schauspieler sprach übrigens wirklich praktisch akzentfrei koreanisch).


----------



## Frullo (18. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Ok, dann verfolgen wir den Gedankengang mal weiter: folgert daraus, dass die gemeinsame Ursache korrekt sein muss?


Wie alles andere in der Wissenschaft, hätten dementsprechende Hypothesen ein gewisses Mass an Wahrscheinlichkeit - zumindest bis sie eindeutig widerlegt sind.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Die Fage war nicht ob es sie gibt sondern ob sie penetrant dargestellt werden. Und DAS ist eine rein subjektive Wahrnehmung, dem Glauben nicht ganz unähnlich.



Was schön für dich ist, wenn du es nicht als pentrant empfindest, anders als eben 90 Prozent aller anderen Leute. 
Deine persönliche Empfindung hilft nur den anderen Leuten nicht. 

Und was man an solchen Klischees gut finden kann entzieht sich wiederum meinem Verständnis.


----------



## xaan (18. Mai 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Wie alles andere in der Wissenschaft, hätten dementsprechende Hypothesen ein gewisses Mass an Wahrscheinlichkeit - zumindest bis sie eindeutig widerlegt sind.


Jaja, Abwesenheit von Beweis ist kein Beweis für Abwesenheit. Ein Negativbeweis kann jedoch nicht geführt werden, daher muss in der Regel das Gegenteil bewiesen werden. In diesem Fall also dass die unterstellte Penetranz tatsächlich vorhanden ist.

@Spiritogre hat passend dazu einen Kommentar:



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Was schön für dich ist, wenn du es nicht als pentrant empfindest, anders als eben 90 Prozent aller anderen Leute.


Für diese Zahl würde ich dann doch schon gerne einen Beleg sehen.


----------



## Calewin (18. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Die Fage war nicht ob es sie gibt sondern ob sie penetrant dargestellt werden. Und DAS ist eine rein subjektive Wahrnehmung, dem Glauben nicht ganz unähnlich.


Nein, das ist was anderes.
Pass auf, ich erkläre es dir anhand aktueller Geschehnisse.

Ich habe noch den Glauben daran, dass du irgendwann Vernunft annimmst. Meine subjektive Wahrnehmung jedoch sagt mir etwas anderes. ^^


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Für diese Zahl würde ich dann doch schon gerne einen Beleg sehen.


Auf diesen Thread bezogen trifft das locker zu, bisher bist du der einzige der solch Karikaturen von LGBTQ gut findet, sonst wären es hier sogar 100 Prozent.


----------



## MarcHammel (18. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Sind sie wirklich präsenter oder werden sie nur als präsener wahrgenommen von Leuten, die sich davon genervt fühlen?


Ich hoffe, du willst mir hier nicht aufgrund meiner Aussage unterstellen, ich würde mich davon genervt fühlen. Das ist grundsätzlich nicht der Fall. ^^ 

Erfolgreiche Serien mit LGBTQ-Inhalten (z.B. Sex Education), Spiele, Bücher etc. Es wird massiv in Social Media diskutiert, es ist ein hochgradig politisches Thema, das immer wieder in den Medien auftaucht. Faktisch ist es medial sehr präsent.

Ändert halt aber nun mal nix daran, dass man nicht über etwas debattieren kann, von dem man keine Kenntnis hat. Und wenn X und Y medial nicht präsent genug sind, kann darüber auch nicht entsprechend debattiert werden, weil keiner oder zumindest nur wenig Leute Kenntnis davon haben.

Es gibt Themen, die sind medial einmal groß präsent und dann wird auch drüber debattiert. Danach verschwindet alles wieder in der Versenkung. Dann gibt es Themen, die sind quasi dauerhaft vorhanden. LGBTQ ist eines davon. 

Das ist auch gut und richtig. Aber es geht hier ja letztlich nicht darum, wie oft und wie etwas ausdiskutiert wird. Sondern darum, wie es medial dargestellt wird. Und das ist im Fall von Videogames nun mal nicht gut. Und dass das so ist, haben wir doch bereits erörtert. Das eigentliche Thema ist also abgehakt.


----------



## Frullo (18. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Jaja, Abwesenheit von Beweis ist kein Beweis für Abwesenheit. Ein Negativbeweis kann jedoch nicht geführt werden, daher muss in der Regel das Gegenteil bewiesen werden. In diesem Fall also dass die unterstellte Penetranz tatsächlich vorhanden ist.


Ich empfinde es so. Meine Empfindung ist real. Ergo, die Penetranz ist (für mich) tatsächlich vorhanden. Spiritogre empfindet es so. Seine Empfindung ist real. Ergo, die Penetranz ist (für ihn) tatsächlich vorhanden. Calewin empfindet es so...

Nochmals: Diese Empfindung ist subjektiv und niemand behauptet, sie habe allgemeine Gültigkeit. Es ist und bleibt aber Tatsache, dass zumindest einige so empfinden. Die Gründe dafür können mannigfaltig sein (wie schon erwähnt: Latente LGBTQ-Phobie, etc...) Fakt ist ebenso, dass diese Empfindung nicht alleine vom Empfinder abhängt, sondern auch von äusseren Einflüssen - wie eben Berichterstattung, Darstellung in diversen Medien, etc.

Und daher ist es auch durchaus legitim die Hypothese aufzustellen, dass es an Übersättigung / disproportionaler Darstellung, etc. liegen könnte - zumindest scheint mir diese These wesentlich wahrscheinlicher, als das alle lediglich ein selbsgemachtes Problem hätten...


----------



## xaan (18. Mai 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Auf diesen Thread bezogen trifft das locker zu, bisher bist du der einzige der solch Karikaturen von LGBTQ gut findet, sonst wären es hier sogar 100 Prozent.



Na ein Glück, dass dieser Thread repräsentativ für die gesamte Gesellschaft ist. /s


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Na ein Glück, dass dieser Thread repräsentativ für die gesamte Gesellschaft ist. /s


Meine Erfahrung ist, dass primär Homosexuelle über die Darstellung ihrer Sexualität in Medien schimpfen, weil sie ein schlechtes Bild vermittelt. Der "Normalo" traut sich nicht was zu sagen, weil es "politisch inkorrekt" wäre. Unter "vier Augen" kenne ich aber niemanden, der die Darstellung gut findet. Allerdings gibt es in meinem Bekanntenkreis auch keine "White Knights".


----------



## xaan (18. Mai 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung ist, dass primär Homosexuelle über die Darstellung ihrer Sexualität in Medien schimpfen, weil sie ein schlechtes Bild vermittelt. Der "Normalo" traut sich nicht was zu sagen, weil es "politisch inkorrekt" wäre. Unter "vier Augen" kenne ich aber niemanden, der die Darstellung gut findet. Allerdings gibt es in meinem Bekanntenkreis auch keine "White Knights".


Da ich nicht weiß, welche Erfahrungen du gemacht hast und ob meine Eigenen übertragbar sind, kann ich dazu jetzt wenig sagen ausser.: "Tjoa. OK. Nette Anekdote".


----------



## Calewin (18. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Na ein Glück, dass dieser Thread repräsentativ für die gesamte Gesellschaft ist. /s


Aber findest du nicht wenigstens, daß eine gewisse Tendenz erkennbar ist?
Ich weiß, dass die Tendenz nicht deiner Auffassung entspricht, dennoch ist sie da.


----------



## xaan (18. Mai 2022)

Calewin schrieb:


> Aber findest du nicht wenigstens, daß eine gewisse Tendenz erkennbar ist?
> Ich weiß, dass die Tendenz nicht deiner Auffassung entspricht, dennoch ist sie da.


Eine Tendenz für mehr Akzeptanz von LGBTQ? Ja.
Eine Tendenz für Pushback von Leuten, die sich von der gestiegenen Akzeptanz genervt fühlen. Ebenfalls ja. 

Das alles gefühlt und ohne Datenbasis. Ich bin selbst ein weiß und cismännlich. Ich kann nicht beurteilen wie stark die Akzeptanz tatsächlich gestiegen ist und schon gar nicht ob sie bereits ausreichend ist. (vermutlich aber mal: nein)


----------



## Gast1661893802 (18. Mai 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ich empfinde es so. Meine Empfindung ist real. Ergo, die Penetranz ist (für mich) tatsächlich vorhanden. Spiritogre empfindet es so. Seine Empfindung ist real. Ergo, die Penetranz ist (für ihn) tatsächlich vorhanden. Calewin empfindet es so...


Ich , ich , ich auch *meld* 
Ebenso ! 😁



xaan schrieb:


> Na ein Glück, dass dieser Thread repräsentativ für die gesamte Gesellschaft ist. /s


Ein Glück das Du Deine alleinige Meinung für repräsentativer hältst. 😋


----------



## Frullo (18. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Eine Tendenz für Pushback von Leuten, die sich von der gestiegenen Akzeptanz genervt fühlen. Ebenfalls ja.


Die gibt es sicherlich. Und dann gibt es noch die, die sich nicht von der gestiegenen Akzeptanz genervt fühlen, sondern von der gestiegenen Penetranz...


----------



## xaan (18. Mai 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Die gibt es sicherlich. Und dann gibt es noch die, die sich nicht von der gestiegenen Akzeptanz genervt fühlen, sondern von der gestiegenen Penetranz...


Und natürlich wird auf keinen Fall niemalsnimmernicht das Eine mit dem Anderen verwechselt.



LesterPG schrieb:


> Ein Glück das Du Deine alleinige Meinung für repräsentativer hältst. 😋


Ich war nicht derjenige, der mit 90% um sich geworfen hat und dann die Torpfosten auf diesen Thread begrenzt hat...


----------



## Frullo (18. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Und natürlich wird auf keinen Fall niemalsnimmernicht das Eine mit dem Anderen verwechselt.


Andauernd sogar - auf beiden Seiten...


----------



## xaan (18. Mai 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Andauernd sogar - auf beiden Seiten...


Die Verwechslungsgefahr besteht nur in eine Richtung, denn Penetranz ist eine subjektive Wahrnehmung, Akzeptanz in der Gesellschaft dagegen messbar.


----------



## Loosa (18. Mai 2022)

Mal ab von unserer Diskussion. Das Problem ist, dass Management so ein Werkzeug braucht. _Da_ fehlt es offensichtlich an Verständnis zur Thematik. 

Für Game Design gibt es mittlerweile ganze Literatur dazu. Weil es eben ein Thema ist. Zum Beispiel wie man Hautfarben beschreiben könnte. Chocolate mag unproblematisch klingen. Aber wurde so lange und breit benutzt, dass es heute ein negatives Klischee ist.

Writing With Color


Spoiler







__ Tumblr
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
www.tumblr.com/writingwithcolor.tumblr.com/post/96830966357/

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Tumblr. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Frullo (19. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Die Verwechslungsgefahr besteht nur in eine Richtung, denn Penetranz ist eine subjektive Wahrnehmung, Akzeptanz in der Gesellschaft dagegen messbar.


Ich sprach von Deiner Behauptung, Leute seien vom Mass der Akzeptanz genervt, statt von der Penetranz... Was von beidem nun tatsächlich mehr nervt, kannst Du genauso wenig messen.


----------



## xaan (19. Mai 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ich sprach von Deiner Behauptung, Leute seien vom Mass der Akzeptanz genervt, statt von der Penetranz... Was von beidem nun tatsächlich mehr nervt, kannst Du genauso wenig messen.


Man kann davon ausgehen, dass mit steigender Akzeptanz auch das Genervtsein sinkt, weil das Thema nur noch als Hintergrundrauschen wahrgenommen wird, wie alles Andere, das einen nicht interessiert.


----------



## Frullo (19. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Man kann davon ausgehen, dass mit steigender Akzeptanz auch das Genervtsein sinkt, weil das Thema nur noch als Hintergrundrauschen wahrgenommen wird, wie alles Andere, das einen nicht interessiert.


Akzeptanz muss nicht bedeuten, dass man jeden Aspekt eines Themas unreflektiert billigt. Zudem ist Gleichgültigkeit nicht gleichzusetzen mit Akzeptanz.


----------



## xaan (19. Mai 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Akzeptanz muss nicht bedeuten, dass man jeden Aspekt eines Themas unreflektiert billigt. Zudem ist Gleichgültigkeit nicht gleichzusetzen mit Akzeptanz.


Das sagte ich auch nicht. Genügend Akzeptanz führt dazu, dass man Themen nicht mehr als penetrant wahrnimmt  und das ist zumindest von außen nicht von Gleichgültigkeit unterscheidbar, weil es keine sichtbare Reaktion mehr gibt.


----------



## Frullo (19. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Genügend Akzeptanz führt dazu, dass man Themen nicht mehr als penetrant wahrnimmt.


Das stimmt so einfach nicht. Wie Du bereits erwähntest, ist das Gefühlt der Penetranz subjektiv. Also auch wenn eine allgemeine Akzeptanz gegenüber einem Thema vorhanden ist, kann es einem jederzeit zu viel werden - trotz der vorhandenen Akzeptanz. 

Dein Anspruch, dass Akzeptanz erst dann vorhanden ist, wenn man ein Thema nicht mehr als penetrant wahrnimmt, ist lediglich Deine Annahme bzw. Deine persönliche Definition von Akzeptanz. Ich beispielsweise akzeptiere, dass Homosexuelle Paare ihre Präferenz nicht zu verstecken brauchen (z.B. durch Händchen-Halten in der Öffentlichkeit), dass Homosexuelle Paare heiraten dürfen, mit all den damit verbundenen Rechten (wie z.B. Adoption), dass LGTBQ-Menschen besonderen Schutz und Unterstützung benötigen, weil sie von gewissen Teilen der Gesellschaft nach wie vor benachteiligt, verfolgt, negativ angesehen werden, etc... Aber ich muss nicht akzeptieren, dass mir das Thema ständig um die Ohren gehauen wird, um, wie Du sagst, als "genügend akzeptant" zu gelten.


----------



## xaan (19. Mai 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Das stimmt so einfach nicht. Wie Du bereits erwähntest, ist das Gefühlt der Penetranz subjektiv. Also auch wenn eine allgemeine Akzeptanz gegenüber einem Thema vorhanden ist, kann es einem jederzeit zu viel werden - trotz der vorhandenen Akzeptanz.
> 
> Dein Anspruch, dass Akzeptanz erst dann vorhanden ist, wenn man ein Thema nicht mehr als penetrant wahrnimmt, ist lediglich Deine Annahme bzw. Deine persönliche Definition von Akzeptanz.



Erwiesen durch empirische Belege aus meinem Umfeld. Dinge die von Leuten akzeptiert werden, nehmen sie nicht mehr als Penetrant war. Wenn wir z.B. über die Qulaität eines Flmes reden, dann ist schlecht eingesetzte LGBTQ Darstellung allenfalls noch ein Beispiel für die schlechte Handwerksarbeit der Produzenten und kein Link zu irgendeinem "Kulturkampf".

Klar, das mag jetzt anekdotisch klingen, aber was für Spiritogre gut genug als Argument ist, das nehme ich mir jetzt eben einfach auch heraus.


----------



## Frullo (19. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Erwiesen durch empirische Belege aus meinem Umfeld. Dinge die von Leuten akzeptiert werden, nehmen sie nicht mehr als Penetrant war. Klar, das mag jetzt anekdotisch klingen, aber was für Spiritogre gut genug als Argument ist, das nehme ich mir jetzt eben einfach auch heraus.


Es klingt nicht anekdotisch, es _ist_ anekdotisch - völlig unabhängig davon was wer sonst irgendwo geschrieben hat. Daher ist und bleibt es Deine persönliche Definition von Akzeptanz und hat exakt Null Allgemeingültigkeit.


----------



## xaan (19. Mai 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Es klingt nicht anekdotisch, es _ist_ anekdotisch - völlig unabhängig davon was wer sonst irgendwo geschrieben hat. Daher ist und bleibt es Deine persönliche Definition von Akzeptanz und hat exakt Null Allgemeingültigkeit.


Wer Qualitätsmängel abhängig vom Thema als Kulturkampf ansieht, und nicht einfach nur als schlechte Handwerksarbeit der Produzenten, stellt damit seine fehlende Akzeptanz unter Beweis. *shrug*


----------



## Lawry (19. Mai 2022)

Es ist sinnlos mit Dir zu diskutieren, da Du immer wieder mit Absicht falsche Schlüsse ziehst. Also kürzen wir das ab und Du kannst mal raus in die Sonne: die von Dir hier bewiesene, fehlende Akzeptanz ist der Beleg dafür, dass noch viel getan werden muss. Dass wir mehr Quoten, mehr Diversität und mehr Sichtbarkeit brauchen. Schweigeminuten, Hashtags und Kniefälle inklusive. Du hattest die ganze Zeit Recht.


----------



## Worrel (19. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Erwiesen durch empirische Belege aus meinem Umfeld.


"Mein Umfeld" ist als Basis für eine realistische Einschätzung einer Menschengruppe, die auch "außerhalb" beinhalten soll, VÖLLIG ungeeignet.


----------



## Frullo (19. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Wer Qualitätsmängel abhängig vom Thema als Kulturkampf ansieht, und nicht einfach nur als schlechte Handwerksarbeit der Produzenten, stellt damit seine fehlende Akzeptanz unter Beweis. *shrug*


Nach Deiner Logik darf ich Dir fehlende Akzeptanz was meine Meinung betrifft unterstellen und in diesem Sinne Intoleranz vorwerfen: andernfalls müsstest Du Dich mit Kritik zurückhalten und sie einfach ignorieren *shrug*

Im übrigen war Deine vorherige Aussage betreffend Umfeld insofern nicht wahrheitsgemäß, weil ich - und alle anderen hier im Forum - zu Deinem digitalen Umfeld gehören.

Und zu guter letzt: Was Du Qualitätsmangel nennst, nenne ich unlautere Absicht - Diversität aus dem Setzkasten dient nicht der Förderung selbiger, sondern lediglich dem Klingeln der Kasse...


----------



## xaan (19. Mai 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Nach Deiner Logik darf ich Dir fehlende Akzeptanz was meine Meinung betrifft unterstellen


Wenn deine Ansicht plötzlich in allen möglichen Medienproduktionen auftaucht und ich das als Kulturkampf bezeichne, dann klar, gerne.



Frullo schrieb:


> Und zu guter letzt: Was Du Qualitätsmangel nennst, nenne ich unlautere Absicht - Diversität aus dem Setzkasten dient nicht der Förderung selbiger, sondern lediglich dem Klingeln der Kasse...



Hollywood-Filmproduzenten machen nur in den allerseltensten Fällen irgendetwas das nicht dem Klingeln der Kasse dient. Ganz egal um welches Thema es geht. Dass du dieses gewinnorientierte Anbiedern aber nur bei einem ganz bestimmten Thema für unlauter hältst, das ist der Indikator für fehlende Toleranz gegenüber dem Thema.


----------



## Frullo (19. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Wenn deine Ansicht plötzlich in allen möglichen Medienproduktionen auftaucht und ich das als Kulturkampf bezeichne, dann klar, gerne.
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood-Filmproduzenten machen nur in den allerseltensten Fällen irgendetwas das nicht dem Klingeln der Kasse dient. Ganz egal um welches Thema es geht. Dass du dieses gewinnorientierte Anbiedern aber nur bei einem ganz bestimmten Thema für unlauter hältst, das ist der Indikator für fehlende Toleranz gegenüber dem Thema.


Wir drehen uns im Kreis: dass ich das _ nur_ bei diesem Thema tue ist eine Annahme Deinerseits, die Du brauchst um mir einen Mangel an Akzeptanz unterstellen zu können.


----------



## xaan (19. Mai 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Wir drehen uns im Kreis: dass ich das _ nur_ bei diesem Thema tue ist eine Annahme Deinerseits, die Du brauchst um mir einen Mangel an Akzeptanz unterstellen zu können.


Wenn das wirklich der Fall ist, brauchst du dich davon natürlich nicht angesprochen fühlen. Ich vertraue da auf deine Ehrlichkeit.


----------



## Frullo (19. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Wenn das wirklich der Fall ist, brauchst du dich davon natürlich nicht angesprochen fühlen. Ich vertraue da auf deine Ehrlichkeit.


Es geht nicht darum, ob ich mich angesprochen fühle, sondern darum, dass ich Deine Folgerungen für falsch halte.


----------



## xaan (19. Mai 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, ob ich mich angesprochen fühle, sondern darum, dass ich Deine Folgerungen für falsch halte.


Ich halte sie für richtig, sofern dieoben genannte Voraussetzungen zutreffen. Wer meint dass die Voraussetzungen auf ihn nicht zutreffen, braucht sich nicht angesprochen fühlen.


----------



## Loosa (19. Mai 2022)

Persönliche Angriffe/Unterstellungen und Kämpfe tief hinein in den Graben bringen keinen weiter.  
Und hat immer weniger mit dem Thema zu tun.


----------



## Frullo (20. Mai 2022)

Na dann, zurück zum Thema:

Auf den ersten Blick scheint ein solches Werkzeug tatsächlich geeignet zu sein, eine gewisse Qualitätssicherung in Sachen Diversität zu gewährleisten. Tatsächlich ist es jedoch lediglich ein Mittel, um sich gegen allfällige Kritik abzusichern: Wird einem Spiel dann beispielsweise vorgeworfen, es sei nicht divers genug, kann man anhand der vom Werkzeug vorgegebenen Parameter behaupten, das Spiel sei durchaus divers - weil beispielsweise zwei nicht-kaukasische Charaktere, sieben Frauen und drei LGTBQ-Figuren im Spiel vorhanden sind. Über die tatsächliche bzw. sinnvolle Implementation kann das Werkzeug keine Auskunft geben. Dadurch kann dann eben der gegenteilige Effekt entstehen, da dem Spiel vorgeworfen werden kann, die Figuren seien nur zwecks Erreichung einer Quote eingearbeitet worden. Meines Erachtens ist dies der Förderung von Diversität eher abträglich.

TLDR: Das Werkzeug mag vielleicht Auskunft darüber geben, OB Diversität im Spiel vorhanden ist. Aber WENN Diversität im Spiel vorhanden ist, bleibt das WIE entscheidend.


----------



## xaan (20. Mai 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> TLDR: Das Werkzeug mag vielleicht Auskunft darüber geben, OB Diversität im Spiel vorhanden ist. Aber WENN Diversität im Spiel vorhanden ist, bleibt das WIE entscheidend.


Absolut. Aber wenn die Frage sich von "OB" auf "WIE" ändert, ist auch das schon mal eine kleine Verbesserung. Ein halber Schritt vorwärts ist besser als gar kein Schritt. Daraus ergibt sich selbstverständlich nicht, dass Activision alles getan hat was sie tun müssen. Aber es ist ein Anfang, der eventuell auch Schwung aufbaut.


----------



## Frullo (20. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Absolut. Aber wenn wir schon mal vom OB auf das WIE kommen, verschiebt sich die Diskussion schon mal eine Ebene höher. Will sagen: die Kritiker meckern dann auf einem etwas höheren Niveau als vorher. Und das allein ist doch schon eine Verbesserung. Daraus ergibt sich selbstverständlich nicht, dass Activision alles getan hat was sie tun müssen. Nur dass sie einen halben Schritt nach vorne gemacht haben. EIn halber Schritt ist besser als gar kein Schritt.


Und genau da divergieren unsere Meinungen: OB ohne WIE kann meines Erachtens (wie bereits vorab beschrieben, im Sinne der Förderung von Diversität) kontraproduktiv sein. Die von Dir allgemein postulierte Verbesserung ist ohne das WIE nicht nur fraglich, sondern kann sich ins Gegenteil (Verschlechterung) kehren.


----------



## xaan (20. Mai 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Und genau da divergieren unsere Meinungen: OB ohne WIE kann meines Erachtens (wie bereits vorab beschrieben, im Sinne der Förderung von Diversität) kontraproduktiv sein. Die von Dir allgemein postulierte Verbesserung ist ohne das WIE nicht nur fraglich, sondern kann sich ins Gegenteil (Verschlechterung) kehren.



Qualität kann es nur geben, wenn der Entwickler gewillt ist, Qualität abzuliefern. Das Vorhandensein dieses Willens wird durch so ein Tool aber nicht beeinflusst. Bzw. wenn du behauptest das sei doch der Fall, dann müsstest du dafür Belege abliefern.


----------



## Frullo (20. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Qualität kann es nur geben, wenn der Entwickler gewillt ist, Qualität abzuliefern. Das Vorhandensein dieses Willens wird durch so ein Tool aber nicht beeinflusst. Bzw. wenn du behauptest das sei doch der Fall, dann müsstest du dafür Belege abliefern.


Das Werkzeug kann lediglich darüber Auskunft geben, OB Diversität vorhanden ist und kann keine Aussage über das WIE machen, korrekt?

Wenn jetzt aber meine Annahme zutrifft, dass das OB ohne das WIE keine Aussage zulässt, ob dadurch tatsächlich Diversität gefördert wird oder gar das Gegenteil der Fall ist, welchen Sinn hat dann dieses Werkzeug?

Ob Diversität in einem Spiel vorhanden ist oder nicht, lässt sich auch ohne ein solches Werkzeug problemlos ermitteln.

TLDR: Das Werkzeug kann dazu verleiten, die irrtümliche Annahme zu treffen, man fördere Diversität.


----------



## xaan (20. Mai 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Das Werkzeug kann lediglich darüber Auskunft geben, OB Diversität vorhanden ist und kann keine Aussage über das WIE machen, korrekt?


Richtig. Das ist sein Zweck. Der einzige Zweck den es überhaupt erfüllen kann. Qualität muss der Entwickler immer noch selbst leisten.



Frullo schrieb:


> Ob Diversität in einem Spiel vorhanden ist oder nicht, lässt sich auch ohne ein solches Werkzeug problemlos ermitteln.


Ich bin mir nicht so sicher, ob da nicht Strukturbedingt Scheuklappen existieren. Meinungen wie _"Frauen verkaufen sich nicht" _existieren ja durchaus. Nicht zwingend wegen bösartiger Misogynie sondern einfach aus finanziellen Erwägungen heraus, aber sie existieren. An dem Punkt kann so ein Tool helfen.


----------



## Frullo (20. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Richtig. Das ist sein Zweck. Der einzige Zweck den es überhaupt erfüllen kann. Qualität muss der Entwickler immer noch selbst leisten.
> 
> 
> Ich bin mir nicht so sicher, ob da nicht Strukturbedingt Schuklappen existieren. Meinungen wie _"Frauen verkaufen sich nicht" _existieren ja durchaus. Nicht zwingend wegen bösartiger Misogynie sondern einfach aus finanziellen Erwägungen ehraus, aber sie existieren. An dem Punkt kann so ein Tool helfen.


Und trotzdem kann es weiterhin auch den gegenteiligen Effekt hervorbringen. Die strukturbedingten Scheuklappen werden ja durch das Werkzeug nicht abgebaut. Der Scheuklappen-behaftete Manager kann sich dann gar dahinter verstecken. Im Sinne von: "Ich fördere Frauen - gemäss Metrik sind im neuen Spiel 58% Frauen-Charaktere vorhanden.
Da sind andere Ansätze zwecks Sensibilisierung besser geeignet.


----------



## xaan (20. Mai 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Und trotzdem kann es weiterhin auch den gegenteiligen Effekt hervorbringen.


Diese kausale Verbindung sehe ich nicht und hätte gerne einen Nachweis.




Frullo schrieb:


> Die strukturbedingten Scheuklappen werden ja durch das Werkzeug nicht abgebaut. Der Scheuklappen-behaftete Manager kann sich dann gar dahinter verstecken. Im Sinne von: "Ich fördere Frauen - gemäss Metrik sind im neuen Spiel 58% Frauen-Charaktere vorhanden.


Das ist dann so ein Fall einfach wo kein Wille existiert, überhaupt Qualität abzuliefern. Da hilft so ein Tool natürlich nichts. Aber schadet auch nicht.


----------



## Frullo (20. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Diese kausale Verbindung sehe ich nicht und hätte gerne einen Nachweis.


Ich habe genügend Beispiele aufgeführt, wie es schädlich wirken könnte. Wenn Du die entsprechenden Möglichkeiten nicht nachvollziehen kannst, kann ich Dir nicht weiterhelfen.



xaan schrieb:


> Das ist dann so ein Fall einfach wo kein Wille existiert, überhaupt Qualität abzuliefern. Da hilft so ein Tool natürlich nichts. Aber schadet auch nicht.


Womit sich der Kreis wieder schliesst: Es kann schaden. Die Möglichkeit besteht. Du magst diese Möglichkeiten nicht wahrnehmen, sie als unwahrscheinlich erachten oder aufgrund eines Mangels an konkreten Nachweisen als nichtig erachten - wie gesagt, da kann ich Dir nicht weiterhelfen. 

Nur: Dass sie eine positive oder zumindest keine negative Wirkung hätten, lässt sich wohl ebenso wenig nachweisen. Von daher bewegen wir uns beiden im Bereich der Spekulation.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (20. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Diese kausale Verbindung sehe ich nicht und hätte gerne einen Nachweis.


Immer wieder witzig !
Nachweise einfordern aber selber keine bringen. 🤪



xaan schrieb:


> Richtig. Das ist sein Zweck. Der einzige Zweck den es überhaupt erfüllen kann. Qualität muss der Entwickler immer noch selbst leisten.


Oh, da war jemand bei der Entwicklung dabei oder kann Hellsehen um zu wissen das dies der Zweck des Tools ist. 😵


----------



## xaan (20. Mai 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ich habe genügend Beispiele aufgeführt, wie es schädlich wirken könnte.


Jedes einzelne deiner Beispiele lässt den kausalen Zusammenhang missen. Du unterstellst ihn einfach nur. Mangelnde Qualität kann mit und ohne das Tool existieren. Aber dass das Tool zu mangelnder Qualität führt, die sonst nicht existieren würde, das geht daraus einfach nicht hervor.



LesterPG schrieb:


> Oh, da war jemand bei der Entwicklung dabei oder kann Hellsehen um zu wissen das dies der Zweck des Tools ist. 😵


Jetzt wird mir sogar aus den Punkten wo ich meinem gegenüber vorbehaltlos zustimme ein Strick gedreht....
Von mir aus füge ein "soweit ich aus den Screenshots erkennen kann" in den Satz mit ein und nimm' dir n Keks.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (20. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Jetzt wird mir sogar aus den Punkten wo ich meinem gegenüber vorbehaltlos zustimme ein Strick gedreht....


Du hast mit der Aussage nur Dir zugestimmt und unterschwellig dargestellt als kennst Du zuverlässig den Einsatzzweck. 🙄



xaan schrieb:


> Von mir aus füge ein "soweit ich aus den Screenshots erkennen kann" in den Satz mit ein und nimm' dir n Keks.


Erstes kann ich gelten lassen, nur den angebotenen Keks kann ich nicht ausmachen. 😋


----------



## xaan (20. Mai 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Du hast mit der Aussage nur Dir zugestimmt und unterschwellig dargestellt als kennst Du zuverlässig den Einsatzzweck. 🙄


WTF?
Ich hab extra noch mal hochgescrollt um mir das anzugucken.

@Frullo : Das Werkzeug kann lediglich darüber Auskunft geben, OB Diversität vorhanden ist [...]
@xaan  : Richtig. Das ist sein Zweck. Der einzige Zweck den es überhaupt erfüllen kann. [...]

Ich verstehe gerade ernsthaft nicht, was du mir vorwirfst und wie du zu diesem Vorwurf kommst.


----------



## Frullo (20. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Jedes einzelne deiner Beispiele lässt den kausalen Zusammenhang missen. Du unterstellst ihn einfach nur.



Genauso wie Du positive / nicht negative Wirkung ohne kausalen Zusammenhang unterstellst. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



xaan schrieb:


> Mangelnde Qualität kann mit und ohne das Tool existieren. Aber dass das Tool zu mangelnder Qualität führt, die sonst nicht existieren würde, das geht daraus einfach nicht hervor.


Ich _behaupte_ ja auch nur, dass er das kann. So wie Du _behauptest_, dass er das nicht kann. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Gast1661893802 (20. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Ich verstehe gerade ernsthaft nicht, was du mir vorwirfst und wie du zu diesem Vorwurf kommst.


Ach, geht es nicht mehr um dieses spezielle Diversitäts Werkzeug von Activision ? 

Verdammt ich muß in einem falschen Thread gelandet sein.😲


----------



## xaan (20. Mai 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Genauso wie Du positive / nicht negative Wirkung ohne kausalen Zusammenhang unterstellst. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> 
> Ich _behaupte_ ja auch nur, dass er das kann. So wie Du _behauptest_, dass er das nicht kann. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Uff, klar besteht die _Möglichkeit_, dass das Tool zu schlechterer Qualität führt.

Aber allein die Möglichkeit einer Gefahr kann noch nicht Begründung genug sein um eine Sache nicht zu tun. Jedes mal wenn ich über die Straße gehe besteht die Möglichkeit, dass ich von einem besoffenen Autofahrer überfahren werden. Jedes mal wenn ich einkaufen gehe besteht die Möglichkeit, dass ich mich mit irgendeiner Krankheit anstecke. Das hält uns in der Regel aber nicht davon ab, Dinge zu tun.

Für Handlungsbedarf muss _mehr _als die reine Möglichkeit existieren. Es muss eine _hinreichend hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit_ bestehen, dass diese Möglichkeit auch eintritt.

Sorry, dass ich so lange gebraucht habe um überhaupt auf diese gedankliche Schiene zu kommen. Ich habe implizit angenommen, dass es sich dabei um einen Konsens handelt der gar nicht besprochen werden muss. Da lag ich offenbar falsch.


----------



## Frullo (20. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Uff, klar besteht die _Möglichkeit_, dass das Tool zu schlechterer Qualität führt.
> 
> Aber allein die Möglichkeit einer Gefahr kann noch nicht Begründung genug sein um eine Sache nicht zu tun. Jedes mal wenn ich über die Straße gehe besteht die Möglichkeit, dass ich von einem besoffenen Autofahrer überfahren werden. Jedes mal wenn ich einkaufen gehe besteht die Möglichkeit, dass ich mich mit irgendeiner Krankheit anstecke. Das hält uns in der Regel aber nicht davon ab, Dinge zu tun.
> 
> ...


Und auch diese _hinreichend hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit_ ist nichts anderes als ein spekulativer Wert, den weder Du noch ich zu bestimmen vermögen. Du erachtest sie als gering, ich als hoch. 

Ich begründe meine Meinung darauf, dass OB ohne WIE die Gefahr negativer Konsequenzen birgt und das Werkzeug lediglich eine Aussage über OB machen kann. Da es andere Mittel gibt, OB und WIE im Verbund zu beurteilen (z.B. Schulung der entsprechenden Mitarbeiter durch Sensibilisierungskurse), erachte ich das Werkzeug bestenfalls für nutzlos, schlimmstenfalls für schädlich.

Und um Deine Beispiele aufzugreifen: Wir legalisieren Drogen nicht (= tun etwas nicht), weil von irgendjemandem eine hinreichend hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit postuliert wurde, dass dies für die Gesellschaft schädlich wäre. Empirisch lässt sich dies ja nicht belegen, da keine historische Gesellschaft existiert, die aufgrund von legalisierten Drogen untergegangen wäre. Es wird daher lediglich als Wahrscheinlich genug eingestuft.


----------



## xaan (20. Mai 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Und auch diese _hinreichend hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit_ ist nichts anderes als ein spekulativer Wert, den weder Du noch ich zu bestimmen vermögen. Du erachtest sie als gering, ich als hoch.


Richtig. Und um noch einen Schritt weiter zu gehen: ich sehe keinen Grund meine Ansicht zu ändern wenn nicht hinreichend nachgewiesen wurde, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch genug ist um überhaupt ein Problem zu sein. Das ist der Anspruch, den ich an jedes Verbot richten würde: weist nach, dass es ein Problem ist (oder dass durch die zeitweilige Erlaubnis bis eine Datenbasis besteht so hoher Schaden entstanden ist, das er nicht mehr umkehrbar ist).



Frullo schrieb:


> Und um Deine Beispiele aufzugreifen: Wir legalisieren Drogen nicht [...]



Da bist du mit deinem Beispiel ausgerechnet an einen Befürworter der Legalisierung von Drogen geraten. 
Die Begründung für die Illegalität hat mich noch nie wirklich überzeugt. Der Verkauf findet ja offensichtlich trotzdem statt. Die Illegalität führt also nur zu Beschaffungskriminalität und erschwert den Ausstieg, da betroffene nicht um Hilfe bitten können ohne Straftaten zuzugeben. Obendrein haben Länder in denen legalisiert wurde damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Frullo (20. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Richtig. Und um noch einen Schritt weiter zu gehen: ich sehe keinen Grund meine Ansicht zu ändern wenn nicht hinreichend nachgewiesen wurde, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch genug ist um überhaupt ein Problem zu sein. Das ist der Anspruch, den ich an jedes Verbot richten würde: weist nach, dass es ein Problem ist (oder dass durch die zeitweilige Erlaubnis bis eine Datenbasis besteht so hoher Schaden entstanden ist, das er nicht mehr umkehrbar ist).



Nur damit wir uns richtig verstehen: Es liegt nicht in meiner Absicht, Deine Ansicht ändern zu wollen. Ich will lediglich meine schildern.



xaan schrieb:


> Da bist du mit deinem Beispiel ausgerechnet an einen Befürworter der Legalisierung von Drogen geraten.
> Die Begründung für die Illegalität hat mich noch nie wirklich überzeugt. Der Verkauf findet ja offensichtlich trotzdem statt. Die Illegalität führt also nur zu Beschaffungskriminalität und erschwert den Ausstieg, da betroffene nicht um Hilfe bitten können ohne Straftaten zuzugeben. Obendrein haben Länder in denen legalisiert wurde damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht.



Und dennoch haben wir de facto ein Verbot. Sprich: Es ist nicht immer eine konsensbasierte hinreichende Wahrscheinlichkeit vorhanden, etwas nicht zu tun. Dass dies Deine Basis sein mag ist schön und gut, hat aber eben auch keine Allgemeingültigkeit.


----------



## xaan (20. Mai 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Und dennoch haben wir de facto ein Verbot. Sprich: Es ist nicht immer eine konsensbasierte hinreichende Wahrscheinlichkeit vorhanden, etwas nicht zu tun. Dass dies Deine Basis sein mag ist schön und gut, hat aber eben auch keine Allgemeingültigkeit.


Ich werde bei Gelegenheit auf dieses Argument zurückkommen, wenn es um Cancel Culture geht.


----------



## Loosa (20. Mai 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> TLDR: Das Werkzeug mag vielleicht Auskunft darüber geben, OB Diversität im Spiel vorhanden ist. Aber WENN Diversität im Spiel vorhanden ist, bleibt das WIE entscheidend.


Das kam heute mit Kollegen mal zur Sprache. Und ich muss meine Einstellung etwas revidieren.
Wenn du dutzende oder hunderte Figuren im Spiel hast, dann kann sowas helfen um Ungleichgewicht schnell zu merken. Spieleentwicklung ist nach wie vor stark männerdominiert, und vor lauter Betriebsblindheit (die hauen ja nur Assets raus) kann sowas durchaus übersehen werden.

Sinnvolle Implementierung ist dann noch eine ganz andere Frage. 
(und da sind wir bei Game Design, und da bleib ich bei, dass die am informiertesten sein dürften)

Das Werkzeug ist also vielleicht nicht ganz blöd. Von technischer Seite, ist die Festlegung der Zahlen unwichtig. Solange man einen groben Überblick bekommt, was man alles abdeckt. Siehe Screenshot im Artikel.
Von nicht-technischer Seite, keiner will als 0, 2 oder 5 einsortiert werden. Natürlich gab das Ärger. Es hätte nie einen offiziellen Blogpost zu diesem internen Tool geben dürfen. Und wenn schon, nicht ohne auf die Reaktionen vorbereitet zu sein. Das war dumm.


----------



## Frullo (21. Mai 2022)

Loosa schrieb:


> Wenn du dutzende oder hunderte Figuren im Spiel hast, dann kann sowas helfen um Ungleichgewicht schnell zu merken.


Dann sind wir wieder bei einer Frage der Quote, die in keinster Weise eine Aussage über die Qualität machen kann: Lieber ein gut implementierter LGBTQ-Charakter als zehn schlecht implementierte. Ein erfüllte Quote wiegt in falsche Sicherheit: "Rückt mir von der Pelle, es sind 52 % weibliche, 63 % nicht-kaukasische und 33 % LGBTQ-  Charaktere drin."

Die Quote macht es nicht aus, sondern die Sinnhaftigkeit: WW2-Shooter mit weiblichen Kampfeinheiten - Quote erfüllt, aber Sinnhaftigkeit?  Film bei dem sich zwei Jungs am Schluss aus dem nichts abknutschen - Quote erfüllt, aber Sinnhaftigkeit? 

In "For all mankind" spielt unter einem guten Dutzend Kaukasiern exakt eine Afroamerikanerin eine wichtige Rolle - Quote nicht erfüllt, aber ihre Story ist so gut, dass die Quote keine Rolle spielt.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (21. Mai 2022)

Loosa schrieb:


> Das Werkzeug ist also vielleicht nicht ganz blöd. Von technischer Seite, ist die Festlegung der Zahlen unwichtig. Solange man einen groben Überblick bekommt, was man alles abdeckt. Siehe Screenshot im Artikel.
> Von nicht-technischer Seite, keiner will als 0, 2 oder 5 einsortiert werden. Natürlich gab das Ärger. Es hätte nie einen offiziellen Blogpost zu diesem internen Tool geben dürfen. Und wenn schon, nicht ohne auf die Reaktionen vorbereitet zu sein. Das war dumm.


Ich sehe das ganz anders.
Wenn bestimmte Ausrichtungen eine höhere Punktzahl zugeordnet wird hat sich das ganze Gewäsch von Diversität, "wir sind alle gleich", ... restlos an die Wand gefahren.

Wenn denn bitte alle gleich sein sollen, müssen auch alle gleich viel wert sein, da kann keine Frau vor einem Mann, ein Farbiger vor einem Weißen und erst recht keine wie auch immer gearteten Sexualvorlieben vor der naturgegebenen "Standardform" (Erhalt der Spezies) gewertet werden.

Man mag dafür sorgen das alle Formen in gewissen realistischen Verhältnis abgebildet werden, aber etwas "selteneres" eine höhere Wertigkeit einzuräumen ist massiv kontraproduktiv.


----------



## xaan (22. Mai 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Dann sind wir wieder bei einer Frage der Quote, die in keinster Weise eine Aussage über die Qualität machen kann:


Wieso immer der Anspruch, dass das überhaupt von demTool geleistet werden müsse? In dem Entschuldigungsblogpost heißt es klar: "_Das Ziel der Nutzung dieses Werkzeugs ist das aufdecken von unbewussten Vorurteilen [...]"_

Dein Beispiel passt insofern überhaupt nicht, denn das Diversitäts-Ungleichgewicht ist dort ja nicht unbewusst, sondern volle Absicht und Teil einer Aussage. Solche Werke werden durch die Existenz des Tools doch aber nicht verhindert.


----------



## Frullo (23. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Wieso immer der Anspruch, dass das überhaupt von demTool geleistet werden müsse? In dem Entschuldigungsblogpost heißt es klar: "_Das Ziel der Nutzung dieses Werkzeugs ist das aufdecken von unbewussten Vorurteilen [...]"_



Nur weil etwas als Absicht deklariert wird, muss es ja nicht stimmen...



xaan schrieb:


> Dein Beispiel passt insofern überhaupt nicht, denn das Diversitäts-Ungleichgewicht ist dort ja nicht unbewusst, sondern volle Absicht und Teil einer Aussage. Solche Werke werden durch die Existenz des Tools doch aber nicht verhindert.



Natürlich passt das Beispiel: Es zeigt auf, dass eine Quote nicht entscheidend ist. Und ich bin der Meinung, dass die Quote nie entscheidend ist - weswegen das Tool für die Katz ist. Können wir es allmählich dabei bewenden lassen? 
Du bist der Meinung das Werkzeug könne was bringen, ich nicht. Einig werden wir uns nicht - was ok ist.


----------



## xaan (23. Mai 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Nur weil etwas als Absicht deklariert wird, muss es ja nicht stimmen...


Das wäre dann allerdings nachzuweisen.



Frullo schrieb:


> Natürlich passt das Beispiel: Es zeigt auf, dass eine Quote nicht entscheidend ist.


Und das hat auch niemand so behauptet, nichtmal Activision selbst. Das ist ein reines Strohmannargument.


----------



## Frullo (23. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Das wäre dann allerdings nachzuweisen.
> 
> 
> Und das hat auch niemand so behauptet, nichtmal Activision selbst. Das ist ein reines Strohmannargument.


*seufz* Ich muss überhaupt nichts nachweisen: Ich stelle eine Behauptung auf, woraus dann (m)eine _Meinung_ entsteht. Daher nochmals: Lass es endlich gut sein...


----------



## xaan (23. Mai 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> *seufz* Ich muss überhaupt nichts nachweisen: Ich stelle eine Behauptung auf, woraus dann (m)eine _Meinung_ entsteht. Daher nochmals: Lass es endlich gut sein...



Solange uns allen kar ist, dass deine _Meinung _vom Grundsatz her nicht rationalistisch sondern fundamentalistisch ist, ist alles OK. Dazu habe ich nichts mehr zu sagen. Witzig, dass ich es war, dem weiter vorne im Thread religiös anmutende Verklärtheit vorgeworfen wurde.


----------



## Frullo (23. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Solange uns allen kar ist, dass deine _Meinung _vom Grundsatz her nicht rationalistisch sondern fundamentalistisch ist, ist alles OK. Dazu habe ich nichts mehr zu sagen. Witzig, dass ich es war, dem weiter vorne im Thread religiös anmutende Verklärtheit vorgeworfen wurde.


Hm, nein. Du magst sie für fundamentalistisch halten, andere hier tun das nicht - Du sprichst daher nicht für "uns alle" sondern lediglich für Dich. Du magst mir keine Rationalität zuschreiben? Dein Problem, andere sehen den Ratio meiner Ausführungen. Deine Ausführungen haben genauso viel oder genauso wenig Allgemeingültigkeit wie die meinen. Deine und meine Meinung sind genau das: Meinungen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger und in diesem Sinne allgemein gesprochen gleichwertig. Ein jeder Leser bildet sich dann dazu seine oder ihre eigene Meinung.

Nochmals: Lass es gut sein.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Mai 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Dann sind wir wieder bei einer Frage der Quote, die in keinster Weise eine Aussage über die Qualität machen kann: Lieber ein gut implementierter LGBTQ-Charakter als zehn schlecht implementierte. Ein erfüllte Quote wiegt in falsche Sicherheit: "Rückt mir von der Pelle, es sind 52 % weibliche, 63 % nicht-kaukasische und 33 % LGBTQ-  Charaktere drin."
> 
> Die Quote macht es nicht aus, sondern die Sinnhaftigkeit: WW2-Shooter mit weiblichen Kampfeinheiten - Quote erfüllt, aber Sinnhaftigkeit?  Film bei dem sich zwei Jungs am Schluss aus dem nichts abknutschen - Quote erfüllt, aber Sinnhaftigkeit?
> 
> In "For all mankind" spielt unter einem guten Dutzend Kaukasiern exakt eine Afroamerikanerin eine wichtige Rolle - Quote nicht erfüllt, aber ihre Story ist so gut, dass die Quote keine Rolle spielt.


Vor allem muss man bei Quoten ja berücksichtigen wie hoch die Anteile sein sollen. Spiele erscheinen ja nicht nur für die USA sondern weltweit. 

Die Ethnie mit dem größten Anteil auf der Welt sind Asiaten. Heißt also, in Spielen müssen ab sofort immer 60 Prozent Asiaten vorkommen, um ihnen gerecht zu werden. 

Der Knackpunkt an dem es dann endgültig scheitert ist, kein Mensch hat auf die Stirn geschrieben, dass er bi- oder homosexuell oder gar Non-Binary ist. Solange in dem Spiel also Romanzen (mit denen) keine Rolle spielen würde man LGTBQ Charaktere gar nicht als solche erkennen, außer eben sie werden als Karikatur dargestellt.


----------



## xaan (23. Mai 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Hm, nein. Du magst sie für fundamentalistisch halten, andere hier tun das nicht -


Die Anzahl der Glaubenden gibt dem Glaubensfundament nicht mehr Substanz.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die Ethnie mit dem größten Anteil auf der Welt sind Asiaten. Heißt also, in Spielen müssen ab sofort immer 60 Prozent Asiaten vorkommen, um ihnen gerecht zu werden.


Das ist ziemlich hanebüchener Quatsch. Das Tool hilft unbewusste Vorurteile zu erkennen. Entscheiden wie mit dieser Erkenntnis verfahren wird müssen die Entwickler immer noch selbst. Wer oder was genau hindert sie daran, sich dagegen zu entscheiden, die Repräsentanz m Spiel analgo zur realen Welt zu gestalten?


----------



## Frullo (23. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der Glaubenden gibt dem Glaubensfundament nicht mehr Substanz.


Deine höchstpersönliche Bewertung oder Definition von Substanz spielt diesbezüglich nur für Dich eine Rolle. Jeder andere wird sich seine oder ihre Meinung selbst bilden.


----------



## xaan (23. Mai 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Deine höchstpersönliche Bewertung oder Definition von Substanz spielt diesbezüglich nur für Dich eine Rolle. Jeder andere wird sich seine oder ihre Meinung selbst bilden.


Wenn jeder seine Meinung auf einen obskuren Glauben fußen kann und niemand beweisen muss, dass die Grundlage, auf der diese Meinung steht überhaupt real ist, dann hat sich jede Diskussion von vornherein erübrigt. Dann schlittern wir ganz schnell in amerikanische Verhältnisse, wo signifikante Teile der Bevölkerung glauben, die Wahl sei gestohlen worden. Wo gestandene Politiker erzählen, Waldbrände würden von jüdischen Weltraumlasern verursacht und Menschen in offiziellen Anhörungen behaupten, Washington D.C. erzeuge seinen Strom durch das Verbrennen abgetriebener Föten. Und sie werden dafür nicht ausgelacht...

Also ich würde da echt ungern hin.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Das ist ziemlich hanebüchener Quatsch. Das Tool hilft unbewusste Vorurteile zu erkennen. Entscheiden wie mit dieser Erkenntnis verfahren wird müssen die Entwickler immer noch selbst. Wer oder was genau hindert sie daran, sich dagegen zu entscheiden, die Repräsentanz m Spiel analgo zur realen Welt zu gestalten?



Nichts.
Entsprechend wie du es sagst ist es auch okay 99 Prozent Weiße, männliche und heterosexuelle Charaktere einzubauen.


----------



## xaan (23. Mai 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nichts.
> Entsprechend wie du es sagst ist es auch okay 99 Prozent Weiße, männliche und heterosexuelle Charaktere einzubauen.


Jup. Das ist völlig OK. Es hat ein kleines Geschmäckle, wenn es nicht aus einer künstlerischen Intention heraus passiert sondern unbewusst aus Vorurteilen heraus, aber es ist völlig unabhängig davon nicht per se schlecht.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Jup. Das ist völlig OK. Es hat ein kleines Geschmäckle, wenn es nicht aus einer künstlerischen Intention heraus passiert sondern unbewusst aus Vorurteilen heraus, aber es ist völlig unabhängig davon nicht per se schlecht.


Warum diskutieren wir hier dann?


----------



## xaan (23. Mai 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Warum diskutieren wir hier dann?



Weil ich meinte, das Tool sei eigentlich nicht so problematisch wie es in der Kritik überall aussieht und dami einen Sturm der Entrüstung ausgelöst habe...


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Weil ich meinte, das Tool sei eigentlich nicht so problematisch wie es in der Kritik überall aussieht und dami einen Sturm der Entrüstung ausgelöst habe...


lol


----------



## Frullo (23. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Wenn jeder seine Meinung auf einen obskuren Glauben fußen kann und niemand beweisen muss, dass die Grundlage, auf der diese Meinung steht überhaupt real ist, dann hat sich jede Diskussion von vornherein erübrigt. Dann schlittern wir ganz schnell in amerikanische Verhältnisse, wo signifikante Teile der Bevölkerung glauben, die Wahl sei gestohlen worden. Wo gestandene Politiker erzählen, Waldbrände würden von jüdischen Weltraumlasern verursacht und Menschen in offiziellen Anhörungen behaupten, Washington D.C. erzeuge seinen Strom durch das Verbrennen abgetriebener Föten. Und sie werden dafür nicht ausgelacht...
> 
> Also ich würde da echt ungern hin.



Dass Du die Rationalität meiner Argumentation nicht akzeptierst, hat nichts mit obskurem Glauben zu tun - das ist höchstens eine, für Dich, bequeme Art eine Diskussion in eine Dir genehme Sackgasse zu führen.
Ich habe einfach keine Lust, Deinen Ansprüchen gerecht werden zu wollen, weil es nichts bringt: Deine Meinung ist gemacht - ebenso wie meine. Dass wir uns nicht einig werden, haben wir schon vor einigen Seiten dieses Threads festgestellt. Dir geht es offenbar nur noch darum, meine Meinung zu diskreditieren, statt es einfach mal gut sein zu lassen...


----------



## xaan (23. Mai 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Dass Du die Rationalität meiner Argumentation nicht akzeptierst, hat [...]


[...] damit zu tun, dass deine Meinung auf einer Behauptung begründet ist, die du nicht beweisen kannst.


----------



## Frullo (23. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> [...] damit zu tun, dass deine Meinung auf einer Behauptung begründet ist, die du nicht beweisen kannst.


so wie Du Deine Behauptung nicht beweisen kannst (das Werkzeug habe positive Auswirkungen)...


----------



## xaan (23. Mai 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> so wie Du Deine Behauptung nicht beweisen kannst (das Werkzeug habe positive Auswirkungen)...


Habe ich das denn behauptet? Zitier' mich mal.
Afair habe ich die Meinung vertreten, dass die Kritik an dem Tool nicht angebracht ist. Dass positive Auswirkungen möglich sind, ebenso wie negative Auswirkungen möglich sind - aber letztendlich alles daran hängt wie die Entwickler das Tool einsetzen und wie sehr sie an Qualität interessiert sind. Denn letztendlich macht das Tool nichts als Informationen aufbereiten. Entscheiden müssen die Entwickler trotzdem noch.


----------



## Frullo (23. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Habe ich das denn behauptet? Zitier' mich mal.
> Afair habe ich die Meinung vertreten, dass die Kritik an dem Tool nicht angebracht ist. Dass positive Auswirkungen möglich sind, ebenso wie negative Auswirkungen möglich sind - aber letztendlich alles daran hängt wie die Entwickler das Tool einsetzen und wie sehr sie an Qualität interessiert sind. Denn letztendlich macht das Tool nichts als Informationen aufbereiten. Entscheiden müssen die Entwickler trotzdem noch.


Jo - und ich habe _zusätzlich_ behauptet, dass das Tool nutzlos ist, weil es zielführendere Wege und Mittel gibt, Qualität zu erreichen und die Gefahr negativer Auswirkungen daher den Einsatz nicht rechtfertig. Können wir uns darauf einigen?


----------



## xaan (23. Mai 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Jo - und ich habe _zusätzlich_ behauptet, dass das Tool nutzlos ist, weil es zielführendere Wege und Mittel gibt, Qualität zu erreichen und die Gefahr negativer Auswirkungen daher den Einsatz nicht rechtfertig. Können wir uns darauf einigen?


Gerne. Wenn du eingestehst, dass die_ "Gefahr negativer Auswirkungen"_ ähnlich unbestimmt und diffus ist wie die Gefahr, beim Überqueren der Straße überfahren zu werden.


----------



## Frullo (23. Mai 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Gerne. Wenn du eingestehst, dass die_ "Gefahr negativer Auswirkungen"_ ähnlich unbestimmt und diffus ist wie die Gefahr, beim Überqueren der Straße überfahren zu werden.


Da es wie gesagt bessere Mittel und Wege gibt, Diversität zu fördern, darfst Du den Unbestimmtheits- und Diffusionsgrad meinetwegen auf Dinosaurier-Aussterbe-Event-Level setzen, Hauptsache Du lässt es endlich gut sein...


----------



## xaan (23. Mai 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Da es wie gesagt bessere Mittel und Wege gibt, Diversität zu fördern, darfst Du den Unbestimmtheits- und Diffusionsgrad meinetwegen auf Dinosaurier-Aussterbe-Event-Level setzen, Hauptsache Du lässt es endlich gut sein...


Tu mal nicht so als würdest du keinen Beitrag zur Fortführung der Diskussion leisten. Jup. es gibt bessere Methoden. Schlechtere gibt es auch. Das Tool ist nciht so gefährlich als dass man darauf verzichten müsse und hat bei richtigem Einsatz ausreichend potential für positive Effekte.

Mal sehen, ob du es jetzt gut sein lässt.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (23. Mai 2022)

Da muss jemand das  letzte Wort und recht haben, ist ja schon krankhaft. 🙄


----------

